# FLR (M) postal application (from within UK) timeline-Paper or Online Form



## mpat1

Hi everyone,

I'm a Canadian expat, currently on a Youth Mobility Scheme 2-year Visa, valid until August 2012. My British husband and I got married last September and after waiting for all of the relevant paperwork, I applied for my Spouse visa from within the UK in early February. 

I got my letter to do my biometric testing over a month ago and did the actual fingerprints, etc. a month ago...

Since then, no news from the UKBA...

Any idea how long it will take until I hear from them again? Should I expect any more steps or is the next stage to receive my paperwork, passport and visa?

Many thanks for your help and advice!


----------



## Joppa

mpat1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a Canadian expat, currently on a Youth Mobility Scheme 2-year Visa, valid until August 2012. My British husband and I got married last September and after waiting for all of the relevant paperwork, I applied for my Spouse visa from within the UK in early February.
> 
> I got my letter to do my biometric testing over a month ago and did the actual fingerprints, etc. a month ago...
> 
> Since then, no news from the UKBA...
> 
> Any idea how long it will take until I hear from them again? Should I expect any more steps or is the next stage to receive my paperwork, passport and visa?
> 
> Many thanks for your help and advice!


It varies hugely. A few lucky one got their FLR within a month of biometrics, others have been waiting 6 months or more. Average seems to be around 3-4 months, but the processing time is lengthening as presumably many are trying to beat the deadline to avoid new rules, expected in June.
You won't hear anything until the documents are returned.


----------



## mpat1

Many thanks, Joppa.

Hoping I'll be one of the lucky ones, but not very hopeful at this point. Will post an update as/when I have more news...

If I need to recall my passport for a trip, does this abort my visa application? I need to be in Canada at the end of May...


----------



## Joppa

mpat1 said:


> Many thanks, Joppa.
> 
> Hoping I'll be one of the lucky ones, but not very hopeful at this point. Will post an update as/when I have more news...
> 
> If I need to recall my passport for a trip, does this abort my visa application? I need to be in Canada at the end of May...


Yes, I'm afraid so, and you lose all your fees.


----------



## fizza

Hi Mpat1... thanks for sharing your story. It has somewhat relaxed me about the times i have been waiting. I am Australian here on YMS which expired March 3rd 2012. I submitted our spouse visa (married late in 2011) on the 18th of January 2012. Our application is a straight forward case. It was returned to me within 2 weeks saying that the bank refused to release the £550 fee to the home office. After calling the bank and them saying no attempt to access that amount had happened I resubmitted paying by cheque. This whole process delayed my application by around 3.5 weeks!! Grrr... So essentially our application has been with them since 14th of Feb. I got my biometrics letter on the 16th of March... my name was spelt incorrectly on the form, despite it being a very common name and the home office having pretty much every important document I own. This delayed my application by a further week and had my bio's taken and submitted 23rd March. 

Since this time I haven't heard a thing... I understand your frustration needing/wanting to go home or travel and being unable too... With any luck they will come very soon.

Also my YMS has now expired, but am able to keep working as the application is still being processed..

Anyways keep me updated with your progress and I will do the same


----------



## iheartcalvin

Hi, 

I'm in the same position. My other half is Canadian and here on YMS, his visa expired 3rd March and we applied for unmarried partners visa. He got letter to register Biometrics, and went along to office to sit for a hour then be told to go home and come back the next day as their system was down

He went back the next day and registered his Biometrics on the 23rd March and they also done a criminal record check. Since then we havent heard a peep, and its getting really distressing not knowing the outcome. Has anyone ever know of an application ever getting refused after Biometrics have been given? Our case is pretty straight forward, we have lived together over 2 years, and have joint bank accounts and bills etc. I cant see any reason why it would be refused but the uncertainty is so frustrating!!


----------



## vmpl

hey all,

have any of you heard back regarding your/your spouses visa yet ?? xx


----------



## fizza

nope still nothing for me... it's frustrating because they won't speak to you unless your application has been with them for over 6 months!


----------



## iheartcalvin

Hey, 

We've still not heard anything either. I agree it is very frustrating!! This is taking forever!! Did anyone see the ridiculous article in the daily mail about proposed changes to the spouse visa regulations stating that the UK spouse had to earn over £20k a year in order for an application to be considered?! Just ridiculous and unfair for genuine cases. Fingers crossed this stupid proposal doesnt go ahead!! 

Keep me updated on progress of your applications, and fingers crossed!!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

iheartcalvin said:


> Hey,
> 
> We've still not heard anything either. I agree it is very frustrating!! This is taking forever!! Did anyone see the ridiculous article in the daily mail about proposed changes to the spouse visa regulations stating that the UK spouse had to earn over £20k a year in order for an application to be considered?! Just ridiculous and unfair for genuine cases. Fingers crossed this stupid proposal doesnt go ahead!!
> 
> Keep me updated on progress of your applications, and fingers crossed!!


OK, srs'ly? How have you missed the epic thread? 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...a-requirements-being-announced-next-week.html

Lol, most of us have downloaded, printed, and made notes with highlighters! To make it brief for you before you go to do some serious reading, the changes have been announced, will take effect (except an English language test level hike, which goes into effect in 2013) *9 July 2012*. Applications made and pending before 9 July 2012 will be determined under the old rules; transitional arrangements are also in place for current visa holders, and yes, the income requirement is going to be high-ish at £18600 for a single applicant's sponsor to be earning, and £22K+ depending on how many sponsored children are also going to be applying.

Long reads, all potential and current (pending) applicants, and current visa holders should read everything carefully and make notes in areas specific to their particular circumstances. 

Links to all documents pertaining are on the above linked thread.


----------



## iheartcalvin

Well this is very concerning indeed!! We submitted our application in February and Biometrics were taken 23rd March. Since then I have actually had a promotion and subsequent pay rise pending passing probation next month. I'm now really worried that this is what the hold up is! My other half is from Canada and we have everything they asked for in old rules. Does this mean that if and when we get spouse visa, this will be valid for 5 years as opposed to 2? 
Pretty ridiculous really. I dont see how the amount of money you earn can determine the legitimacy of a relationship! Worse comes to the worse, we go and live in Canada, but just a joke if you ask me, surely there are other measures that can be taken to eliminate sham marriages?! Sham marriages can go ahead with a rich person but be ok?! Ridiculous!! Anyways rant over!! GGGRRRR!!! Will wait in hope of a successful application.......


----------



## 2farapart

It's not just sham marriages, but cost of living, and the cost of living in the UK can be very high compared to many other countries. One of the penalties for living on a tiny island where everything has to be shipped - literally! Okay, there's the Channel Tunnel, but still... It could have been MUCH worse. The Home Office surprisingly took the least of the three recommended sums (the highest was £25,700 for one adult, up to £62,500 for one adult bringing 3 children). We expected the highest figure so we're rather relieved that it's £18,600.

£18,600 isn't actually a huge amount to live on for two adults if there are housing costs to meet. That's just £15,000 net of tax and National Insurance per year, or £1250 a month. A mortgage or rent per month is going to be anywhere between around £300 to £1000 or more depending on where you hope to live. Council tax will be another £100 to £400 a month. Factor in all your utility bills - internet, electricity, gas, TV and phone (maybe £200 a month as a conservative estimate), food and transport costs (everyone will differ here, but for me it costs £60 to fill up a tank with petrol - and a 1.5 hr railfare to London is £90 for a day return ticket). These are the big costs - there are car tax, insurance and servicing costs, clothing etc also to factor in to this sum. It's tight, and people generally earning less are having to resort to public funds or tax credits - something absolutely disallowed for immigrants.

The figure is a little more unfair when the couple concerned have NO housing costs to meet (ie no rent or mortgage). Under the old rules, provided that £111.45 was spare AFTER housing costs were deducted, people were fine. The new one-size-fits-all gross salary income is an arbitrary figure that doesn't include that same flexibility, though it's not impossible to say that flexibility might be introduced at a later date if enough cases test the rulings.

ETA: forgot to add: iheartcalvin - you'll be fine because you applied under the existing rules, so the new financial rules won't affect you.


----------



## iheartcalvin

Ok so i'm getting confused! I was thinking that the UK person had to be earning minimum £18.5k, so this is combined?!


----------



## Mervinia N

iheartcalvin said:


> Ok so i'm getting confused! I was thinking that the UK person had to be earning minimum £18.5k, so this is combined?!


No, it is just the UK person for initial entry clearance. It's only combined household income once the applicant has permission to work in the UK such as FLR and ILR.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

iheartcalvin, did you check the links I provided in my post? Did you read the whole post, especially this part:



> Applications made and pending before 9 July 2012 will be determined under the old rules;


I think you're ok


----------



## iheartcalvin

Phew thats ok then! We both live and work here and have been for over 2 years now. So would be a big nuicanse and upheaval to have to move and expensive at that! Fingers crossed we receive news soon, its taking ages!!!!


----------



## vmpl

we applied on 19th jan , had biometrics done in march, recived a letter 3 weeks ago for more info regarding my children and my husbands role in their schooling letters needed from schools, also asked when my kids see their natural father, we returned all info asked for 2 weeks ago....


----------



## iheartcalvin

Anyone heard anything yet?! Been waiting since end of February!! Biometrics submitted end of March......


----------



## fizza

*Stillllll Waiting*

Mini time line: See previous post for full timeline/situation

Applied 24th Jan
Bios 23rd March

6 Months has passed and after calling the home office, being on hold for 30 mins, all they told me was it's still processing. No why... they said I would have been sent a letter had my application needed any further information. It's so frustrating.. Whilst I am applying to stay here with my wife, I also don't want to be a prisoner here. I am a teacher on summer holidays (unpaid). Just want to travel and enjoy my time off. 

Any of you other guys heard any thing or all pulling your hair out as I am.


----------



## Joppa

fizza said:


> Mini time line: See previous post for full timeline/situation
> 
> Applied 24th Jan
> Bios 23rd March
> 
> 6 Months has passed and after calling the home office, being on hold for 30 mins, all they told me was it's still processing. No why... they said I would have been sent a letter had my application needed any further information. It's so frustrating.. Whilst I am applying to stay here with my wife, I also don't want to be a prisoner here. I am a teacher on summer holidays (unpaid). Just want to travel and enjoy my time off.
> 
> Any of you other guys heard any thing or all pulling your hair out as I am.


That's a long time to wait, but it can happen if you apply by post. Hopefully you will hear from them soon.
Pity you didn't pay £300 extra for same-day premium service.


----------



## fizza

If i could have my time over I would do the premium service 100%... hindsight!


----------



## kiwi1982

Fizza, if it makes you feel better: 

I used an Immigration Consultancy in the city that sent the wrong bloody form off in February. In May the UKBA refunded me and my Immigration Consultancy re-sent the correct form. 

The problem was however, I was now outside of my Tier 5 YMS time frame and hence was pulled off the banking project I was working on. 

I haven't worked for 9 weeks. I am seriously considering requesting my documents back heading down to Sydney or NZ and reapplying in person. At least I could pick up a short term contract down there and have a proper summer. 

I've missed three holidays and lost a lot of earnings. My girlfriend hasn't been able to leave the country either. 

When the UKBA finally respond and yay or nay my FLR (M) Visa I then have the fun task of taking legal action (hopefully not required) to get my Immigration Consultancy to cover my loss of earnings for their negligence regarding sending an outdated FLR (M) application form on my behalf. 

I’m feeling the pain too mate.


----------



## maureenisles

My husband and I are in the same situation, does anyone know the processing times. My husband did his biometrics in March and we have heard nothing since. It is so frustrating. what is the hold up


----------



## Joppa

maureenisles said:


> My husband and I are in the same situation, does anyone know the processing times. My husband did his biometrics in March and we have heard nothing since. It is so frustrating. what is the hold up


Two things. They only consider something to be overdue if you've been waiting more than 6 months, and a big change in rules last month has put UKBA under a lot of pressure (though you will be considered under the old rules). Plus Olympics.


----------



## fizza

Joppa said:


> Two things. They only consider something to be overdue if you've been waiting more than 6 months, and a big change in rules last month has put UKBA under a lot of pressure (though you will be considered under the old rules). Plus Olympics.


But Joppa the 6 months is a JOKE.. its false hope. Once you hit the 6 month mark the only difference is they actually tell you it is 'still being processed' rather than refusing to speak to you.

I sent my passports in the middle of January !


----------



## Joppa

If you don't book and pay for same-day premium service (unless you are ineligible becasue of complicated case or history of visa problems/offences), you just have to wait until you hear from them again.


----------



## iheartcalvin

It's a complete joke. They're quick enough to take your money tho! We have booked to go to ausyralia in November now I'm getting really concerned we might not be able to go! Didn't seem a problem back in march that we still might not have our passports back by then!! Has anyone has any joy from them yet?


----------



## Joppa

iheartcalvin said:


> It's a complete joke. They're quick enough to take your money tho! We have booked to go to ausyralia in November now I'm getting really concerned we might not be able to go! Didn't seem a problem back in march that we still might not have our passports back by then!! Has anyone has any joy from them yet?


They don't guarantee or promise any maximum processing time. I know someone waiting a year (though this is highly unusual). If you don't use same-day premium service (unless you are ineligible), you must accept the reality that your wait may be without set limit.


----------



## fizza

iheartcalvin said:


> It's a complete joke. They're quick enough to take your money tho! We have booked to go to ausyralia in November now I'm getting really concerned we might not be able to go! Didn't seem a problem back in march that we still might not have our passports back by then!! Has anyone has any joy from them yet?


We almost booked a week in Italy back in February.... get away during the olympics! Glad we didnt now


----------



## LVB

My fiance visa expires in december and i am applying for my spouse visa this week. With the timelines you are saying im really worried it wont be back in time


----------



## Joppa

LVB said:


> My fiance visa expires in december and i am applying for my spouse visa this week. With the timelines you are saying im really worried it wont be back in time


If you are applying in UK, go for same-day premium service, though there are hardly any available appointment slots for several weeks.
If you do by post, your current visa will be automatically extended until they process your application. You have to stay in UK while you wait. You can fly back to US first, but you have to get your spouse visa there before returning to UK.


----------



## iheartcalvin

Well here's hoping that we all hear soon! Good luck everyone and keep us posted, I will do the same if and when they ever process this application!!


----------



## yffarjajaj

*any news?*

Ive sent my papers for Spouse Visa Application 28 March and had my biometrics done in 20 April and I still havent heard from them until. Im really getting worried already... Just wondering how your applications are at the moment.


----------



## maureenisles

Joppa said:


> Two things. They only consider something to be overdue if you've been waiting more than 6 months, and a big change in rules last month has put UKBA under a lot of pressure (though you will be considered under the old rules). Plus Olympics.


But now the olympics are over which has been almost a month what is there excuse. do they not realise they a playing with peoples lives.
And the changes only occured last month, my husbands biometrics where done in march and as someone else has pointed out they are quick to take the money


----------



## CambriaOgden

This is what my FLR(M) timeline looks like...

1. Sent FLR(M) application on Friday 15 June, arrived at UKBA on Monday 18 June.
2. Received payment letter about a week later 
3. Received biometrics letter August 8th (letter dated August 3)
4. Went to post office to submit biometrics August 9th
5. Waiting... I've read posts from a lot of people who have now been waiting over six months....I completely regret not doing the premium service. I just never thought it would take so long!


----------



## iheartcalvin

Ok, so 6 months has now passed and all we were told was - The application is still processing. We cant give you a timeline for when it will be done or what the reason is for the delay. So they go from 'dont contact us at all before 6 months' to 'we will speak to you but cant tell you anything' I am honestly demented with the whole thing! We were told also that 75% of applications are completed within 4 weeks?! I wonder where they get these statistics from?????


----------



## Joppa

iheartcalvin said:


> Ok, so 6 months has now passed and all we were told was - The application is still processing. We cant give you a timeline for when it will be done or what the reason is for the delay. So they go from 'dont contact us at all before 6 months' to 'we will speak to you but cant tell you anything' I am honestly demented with the whole thing! We were told also that 75% of applications are completed within 4 weeks?! I wonder where they get these statistics from?????


As we say, processing times have lengthened enormously everywhere and 6 months and more isn't unusual. UKBA prob don't know how long. This is unprecedented in recent years. I'm not defending them but just stating the situation.


----------



## iheartcalvin

Thats all well and true Joppa, but doesnt help those who are sitting waiting on whether they will have a successful application or not and who cant make any plans as they have peoples travel documents. Its also well and true saying you should pay for the same day process, but the fee is steep enough let alone part with an extra £300! It is just so frustrating, and to be given no indication at all is the worst part about it!


----------



## Joppa

iheartcalvin said:


> Thats all well and true Joppa, but doesnt help those who are sitting waiting on whether they will have a successful application or not and who cant make any plans as they have peoples travel documents. Its also well and true saying you should pay for the same day process, but the fee is steep enough let alone part with an extra £300! It is just so frustrating, and to be given no indication at all is the worst part about it!


I see you were applying in UK. Not going for same-day premium service was a serious mistake. I know it's expensive, but you could have borrowed £300 just to get a resolution and your passport back.


----------



## iheartcalvin

In what way was it a serious mistake? it wasnt a case of having to borrow the money, we just never anticipated a wait of this length of time, so didnt feel the need to justify paying a lot more money for an already expensive service. Hindsight is a great thing, but doesnt help just now if we are waiting for a resolution now. If we could go back and do it again we would, but now we are just waiting on a response and are getting really anxious. We have made plans to go overseas in November, and now anxious we might not be able to go.


----------



## Joppa

iheartcalvin said:


> In what way was it a serious mistake? it wasnt a case of having to borrow the money, we just never anticipated a wait of this length of time, so didnt feel the need to justify paying a lot more money for an already expensive service. Hindsight is a great thing, but doesnt help just now if we are waiting for a resolution now. If we could go back and do it again we would, but now we are just waiting on a response and are getting really anxious. We have made plans to go overseas in November, and now anxious we might not be able to go.


If you had asked us before applying, we would have told you. Postal application normally takes 3-4 months, but now 6 months is common.


----------



## softatlas

*Waiting Ages...*

I am an American citizen married to an Italian and residing in London. I originally came to London on a student visa for a Masters degree and had to make a decision whether to leave my boyfriend because my visa was up or to marry him. We ended up marrying January 19, 2012 and applied for the spouse visa the next day...two days before my visa was to expire. I had also just receive a job offer on the 6th of January, so we were both earning sufficient income. The UKBA visa fee was taken out of my account a few days later and 3 weeks later I received a letter confirming receipt of my application. Mid-March, I received a letter asking to have my biometrics done, which I did on March 20, 2012. Since then, I have heard nothing from them, it’s been 7.5 months now. I have been calling the UKBA twice a week to check the progress and they are not helpful whatsoever and they will not give you a reference or an estimated/average waiting time. 

I wrote 3 letters to them after the 6 month waiting period and received a letter stating that due to the closure of the Croydon office, they are experiencing delayed processing times. What?! As far as I can tell, the Croydon branch is still open. Maybe I’m wrong? The biggest problem is receiving my passport for travel as I have a very good job offer abroad on and off, but would like to keep my residence with my husband in the UK. Also, he hasn’t been able to travel to see a dying relative or manage his business abroad. We’ve also not been able to have joint bank accounts or bills as we both have no forms of ID. I’ve enquired about getting our documents back for these purposes, but our application would be automatically withdrawn should we travel abroad. Very frustrating. I have now written to my MP for help as it is my last resort. We will see if anything happens or how much longer the process should take.


----------



## yffarjajaj

*same here*



softatlas said:


> I am an American citizen married to an Italian and residing in London. I originally came to London on a student visa for a Masters degree and had to make a decision whether to leave my boyfriend because my visa was up or to marry him. We ended up marrying January 19, 2012 and applied for the spouse visa the next day...two days before my visa was to expire. I had also just receive a job offer on the 6th of January, so we were both earning sufficient income. The UKBA visa fee was taken out of my account a few days later and 3 weeks later I received a letter confirming receipt of my application. Mid-March, I received a letter asking to have my biometrics done, which I did on March 20, 2012. Since then, I have heard nothing from them, it’s been 7.5 months now. I have been calling the UKBA twice a week to check the progress and they are not helpful whatsoever and they will not give you a reference or an estimated/average waiting time.
> 
> I wrote 3 letters to them after the 6 month waiting period and received a letter stating that due to the closure of the Croydon office, they are experiencing delayed processing times. What?! As far as I can tell, the Croydon branch is still open. Maybe I’m wrong? The biggest problem is receiving my passport for travel as I have a very good job offer abroad on and off, but would like to keep my residence with my husband in the UK. Also, he hasn’t been able to travel to see a dying relative or manage his business abroad. We’ve also not been able to have joint bank accounts or bills as we both have no forms of ID. I’ve enquired about getting our documents back for these purposes, but our application would be automatically withdrawn should we travel abroad. Very frustrating. I have now written to my MP for help as it is my last resort. We will see if anything happens or how much longer the process should take.


I share the same frustrations with you. I have sent my application in March and had my biometrics done in April but until now I have not received or heard anything from them. I feel stuck now and unable to do anything so it really has been a very difficult 5 months.


----------



## Joppa

softatlas said:


> The biggest problem is receiving my passport for travel as I have a very good job offer abroad on and off, but would like to keep my residence with my husband in the UK. Also, he hasn’t been able to travel to see a dying relative or manage his business abroad. We’ve also not been able to have joint bank accounts or bills as we both have no forms of ID. I’ve enquired about getting our documents back for these purposes, but our application would be automatically withdrawn should we travel abroad. Very frustrating. I have now written to my MP for help as it is my last resort. We will see if anything happens or how much longer the process should take.


There is nothing you can do to retrieve your passport without withdawing your application (except on compassionate grounds for an emergency like sudden illness of a family member in US). But there was no need to enclose your husband's Italian passport. All you needed was a photocopy endorsed as original at the Italian consulate.
I can sympathise but there is nothing you can do except to wait. Your MP may or may not be able to help to speed things up, but he/she will get a reply from UKBA, even if it's the standard 'your case is under consideration'. Shame you couldn't do under same-day premium service.


----------



## softatlas

*Passport*

I'm more worried about my husband's passport than mine. I know we can request the documents back for purposes such as identification. Perhaps, I can ask for his back and send them a photocopy certified by the Italian consulate? What do you think?


----------



## Joppa

softatlas said:


> I'm more worried about my husband's passport than mine. I know we can request the documents back for purposes such as identification. Perhaps, I can ask for his back and send them a photocopy certified by the Italian consulate? What do you think?


You can try.


----------



## drosera1

*@ iheartcalvin*

I completely sympathise with you and others that have had to wait so long. Although, in South Africa, the wait is around 3 months, it is still too long. For a service that commands such a staggering fee (in South Africa 1000+ Pounds is really a LOT of cash), the level of service you get is pretty pathetic. My wife left for the UK 3 months ago, so life without her is hard and depressing for me. She has started a job, and her relatives have given us tons of appliances to start our new life. But i can't be happy about that, why? Because, if the UKBA decline me, then my wife will have to leave her good job, give up our donated appliances, and come live back in South Africa with me. South Africa is violent, crime-ridden, and has ZERO prospects for her to find a job. It will be akin to giving my wife a potential death sentence, something that i'll never be happy with. 

But the UKBA take 3-6-9 months to process a very expensive Visa, with the option to decline us, sometimes over silly things they could have picked up the phone to find out, but don't bother to. This type of "service" is despicable, they need to hire more staff, and also gain a bit more humanity. My opinion on this will not change, although many defend them.


----------



## Habibi

Hey I'm in exactly the same position. I've posted my application in Feb and did my biometrics in March this year. I've been waiting 5 and a half months and haven't heard anything from them since the letter saying I needed to do my biometrics. I'm not allowed to work and it's very frustrating because I am new to this city


----------



## iheartcalvin

So many people seem to be waiting. I was given a fax number to fax across to them to enquire. I have sent 3 faxes and each one says 'delayed'. I too am considering contacting my MP, although unsure what they can do about it either......It is so so so frustrating.


----------



## iheartcalvin

Has anyone received their visas yet? Please someone tell us they have good news?!


----------



## Habibi

I would love to hear if anyone has received a visa-it would give me some hope that it's actually going to happen!!


----------



## softatlas

*Withdraw*

Does anyone know the average time it's taking to process the applications? I just heard someone waited for over a year. Currently, I've waited 8.5 months and am nervous as I'm about to lose out on an amazing job opportunity because I can't travel for the job. I'm considering withdrawing my application which I applied for Jan 20, 2012. If I do that, I am nervous about reapplying after I accept the position and apply from the US (which I hear is faster) as my husband earns only 15,000 and I am the breadwinner in our marriage, with a combined income of over 50,000. Would this make any difference with the new rules in place? It will be so frustrating to withdraw my application after waiting for about 9 months and paying the fee only to have to withdraw it to take a job that I'm not even guaranteed.

Any advice?


----------



## 2farapart

softatlas said:


> Does anyone know the average time it's taking to process the applications? I just heard someone waited for over a year. Currently, I've waited 8.5 months and am nervous as I'm about to lose out on an amazing job opportunity because I can't travel for the job. I'm considering withdrawing my application which I applied for Jan 20, 2012. If I do that, I am nervous about reapplying after I accept the position and apply from the US (which I hear is faster) as my husband earns only 15,000 and I am the breadwinner in our marriage, with a combined income of over 50,000. Would this make any difference with the new rules in place? It will be so frustrating to withdraw my application after waiting for about 9 months and paying the fee only to have to withdraw it to take a job that I'm not even guaranteed.
> 
> Any advice?


A couple of questions first: which visa did you apply for, and in what country did you apply from? With a combined income of £50,000, has all of that been earned in the UK? 

Waiting 8.5 months seems overly long for a settlement visa given that you applied well before the new rules came in (applications made April onwards seem to have been swept into the tides of applications trying to beat the new rules, but I would have expected earlier applications to have gone through by now - especially as applications back in January were being processed very quickly). Before doing _anything_, I recommend trying to contact the UKBA about it. Have you received any confirmations or communications from them since submitting your applicaton? 

On withdrawing your current application (which by rights you shouldn't have to do), if your £50,000 income has been earned jointly* in the UK *for 6 months or more and you can continue to earn it right up to the point you re-apply for a visa from the US, then you should be okay to withdraw and re-apply under the new rules - this time paying for premium service unless you can think of any reason that would make your application not straight-forward - such as past visa or entry refusals. However, it still feels like a bit of a risk because your husband does not earn enough to sponsor you technically (and the onus IS on the UK sponsor, regardless of your earning potential). Given that you've been very self-sufficient in the UK up to the point of applying, and if you can prove a confirmed job offer that will continue to ensure your joint earnings in the UK exceed £18600, I would guess that this will be taken into consideration. I'm NO expert though, and I can't help but feel that you shouldn't have to withdraw your current application. You would lose your past fees, would still need to wait for the (eventual) return of your documents, AND for any benefit in doing this whatsoever, you would need to stump up extra fees to pay for priority service so that the same doesn't happen again - because we know NOW there are indeed heavy delays being experienced.

Can you think of any reasons why there might be issues with your current application? Perhaps a past application or entry refusal, deportation or an overstay in any country? Can you recall worrying about not meeting any of the requirements back when you applied? Any criminal convictions that might have been taken into account? Once again, I urge that you try contacting UKBA before doing anything else. You will likely need to telephone them to avoid receiving an emailed stock reply, and they charge a horrible premium rate - BUT it has to be worth it.

Very best of luck to you.


----------



## softatlas

Sorry, let me be a bit clearer. As of now I'm earning 22,000 and my husband about 15,000. I took on this temporary role in the UK. I've had a job offer since April with expectations of working abroad in Moscow on a rota system with earnings of 52,000+. I call the UKBA every week and all they tell me is that my application has not yet been processed. I requested the return of my passport two weeks ago for identification purposes. If you look a few threads before this, you will see my info. I have received numerous confirmations from them. My worry is that I would be withdrawing my application with the chance that they are close to processing it. The only thing that would possibly inhibit the quick processing of my application is a misdemeanor offense for having a minor with alcohol in my system when I was 19 (over 6 years ago in the US). 
But this hasn't been a problem in the past as it's only a minor offense and I claimed this criminal offense on my application just to be safe. 

It's so hard to believe that they can keep your documents this long! Do we know the average waiting time at the moment...would you recommend waiting a bit longer as it's already taken so much time?




2farapart said:


> A couple of questions first: which visa did you apply for, and in what country did you apply from? With a combined income of £50,000, has all of that been earned in the UK?
> 
> Waiting 8.5 months seems overly long for a settlement visa given that you applied well before the new rules came in (applications made April onwards seem to have been swept into the tides of applications trying to beat the new rules, but I would have expected earlier applications to have gone through by now - especially as applications back in January were being processed very quickly). Before doing _anything_, I recommend trying to contact the UKBA about it. Have you received any confirmations or communications from them since submitting your applicaton?
> 
> On withdrawing your current application (which by rights you shouldn't have to do), if your £50,000 income has been earned jointly* in the UK *for 6 months or more and you can continue to earn it right up to the point you re-apply for a visa from the US, then you should be okay to withdraw and re-apply under the new rules - this time paying for premium service unless you can think of any reason that would make your application not straight-forward - such as past visa or entry refusals. However, it still feels like a bit of a risk because your husband does not earn enough to sponsor you technically (and the onus IS on the UK sponsor, regardless of your earning potential). Given that you've been very self-sufficient in the UK up to the point of applying, and if you can prove a confirmed job offer that will continue to ensure your joint earnings in the UK exceed £18600, I would guess that this will be taken into consideration. I'm NO expert though, and I can't help but feel that you shouldn't have to withdraw your current application. You would lose your past fees, would still need to wait for the (eventual) return of your documents, AND for any benefit in doing this whatsoever, you would need to stump up extra fees to pay for priority service so that the same doesn't happen again - because we know NOW there are indeed heavy delays being experienced.
> 
> Can you think of any reasons why there might be issues with your current application? Perhaps a past application or entry refusal, deportation or an overstay in any country? Can you recall worrying about not meeting any of the requirements back when you applied? Any criminal convictions that might have been taken into account? Once again, I urge that you try contacting UKBA before doing anything else. You will likely need to telephone them to avoid receiving an emailed stock reply, and they charge a horrible premium rate - BUT it has to be worth it.
> 
> Very best of luck to you.


----------



## 2farapart

I would _definitely_ recommend waiting. At least they have your application which is a good thing. Current processing times seem to be spanning 6-9 months for many non-priority applications right now, and it would be galling for you to withdraw your current application only to find that you don't meet the requirements (or your husband doesn't) under the new rules.

The criminal offence should only be a problem if it is still 'unspent'. As an example, any conviction that merited a fine has an unspent period of 5 years from the date of judgement in court, with more serious punishments (custody for example) being much longer. If it was over 5 years since the judgement date when you applied, that shouldn't be a reason for delay.

See what Joppa says, but I recommend sitting tight and waiting rather than wrecking your chances. With 8 months gone already, you might be about to hear any day now.


----------



## yffarjajaj

omg... 8 months? now I'm getting depressed even more...


----------



## tt_oop

Hello everyone who is still waiting for their Spouse Visa. After doing some reading on this forum, I thought I would share our story as well. 

We've submitted our Spouse Visa application form (for my husband) in June. To be exact, it was received by the Home Office 19th June, 2012. Fee was collected the next day. 

We have received 'biometrics' letter 9th August, 2012. Submitted 'biometrics' 13th August, 2012. And heard nothing ever since..... 

My husband is Ukrainian. Myself, now and at the time of application - British, but originally also from Ukraine. We've been together for 3 years, out of which married for 1. My husband has a Tier 2 worker visa. Both of us are and always have been in full time employment. 

My biggest worry so far is documents being lost. I've had a pretty bad experience with the Home Office in the past. When I had applied for my naturalization (British Citizenship) my passport, supporting documents and naturalization certificate (pretty much my whole life record) were sent to the wrong person in the wrong city. I guess I was lucky that the person turned out to be a honest individual because she contacted me to say that she had my documents and later returned them to me. To make matters worse, they had spelled some things on the certificate wrong so it later had to be changed and reissued. So how is that for an experience???


----------



## notpanicking

Hello everyone,

I'm a Canadian, living in the UK since July 2010 on a YMS visa (which has now expired), and previously in the UK (2006-07) on a student visa, during which time I met my now-husband. I got married in April, and I submitted my application for leave to remain on June 7th, did biometrics August 15th. I suppose I'm relieved to hear that my wait so far is typical, since I was getting a bit worried. Like so many others, I now wish I'd gone for premium service. However, since I'd had relatively quick visa applications in the past when I applied for them from Canada, I naively thought this wouldn't be so bad. Oh well, just have to keep waiting, I guess.

My question to those who have done this before is what do you say to your employer / prospective employers about your in-between visa status? I currently work as a temp, and the agency occasionally prods me about this visa application since my current visa expired, so I've shown them the only things I've received back from the UKBA as proof that my application is being processed, but I feel like switching agencies or getting a new job will be difficult given my lack of real documents.

I've got a job interview next week and I'm supposed to bring original documents proving I can live and work in the UK to the interview - obviously I don't have my passport or visa since my application is still being processed. I am planning to bring the letter I received in June confirming that my application has been received, and my receipt for the biometrics. Is there anything else I can bring to underline the point that I'm still allowed to be here while my application is underway?


----------



## McKenna

Hi everyone, I am in the same situation as all of you except I have only been waiting since 27 July. I have not yet received a biometric enrollment letter though I am not sure if I need to do this again as I enrolled them in Croydon in 2009 as part of my student visa. The biometric permit was destroyed when I switched to post-study work though I did include a photocopy of it. I wonder if I still need to re-enroll? If so, it's very concerning I still haven't heard back from them at all!

My second and most pressing concern is my employer (which is very large and well-known so I'd assume they'd know better!) are threatening to dismiss me as of 25 September if I have not provided them with a new, valid visa (my post-study work visa expired on 27 August) even though they have been given a copy of my receipt of application from UKBA. Am I correct in thinking this is not legal as my confirmation of application covers me under the same immigration rules as my PSW visa? Also, I'd love to get some more information about looking for work in this period. I have been waiting to get my visa back as I assumed employers would not be keen to employ someone who is not guaranteed to stay yet but now that I have heard about all your experiences I don't think I could wait another six months to look for a new job, especially after the way they've treated me through this process!


----------



## Joppa

The question of proof of eligibility for work while your application for leave/change of leave is being considered is a difficult one. While your current visa status (thus any right to work) is automatically extended, there is nothing you can show that states this officially, other than reference to relevant UKBA site. With a threat of heavy fines and unwelcome publicity for employing illegals, most employers play it safe and insist on actual visa or biometric residence permit and won't accept anything else. Also, nobody is obliged to give you a job and lack of official documents clearly stating your right to work is a reason enough to turn you down.


----------



## notpanicking

Joppa said:


> The question of proof of eligibility for work while your application for leave/change of leave is being considered is a difficult one. While your current visa status (thus any right to work) is automatically extended, there is nothing you can show that states this officially, other than reference to relevant UKBA site. With a threat of heavy fines and unwelcome publicity for employing illegals, most employers play it safe and insist on actual visa or biometric residence permit and won't accept anything else. Also, nobody is obliged to give you a job and lack of official documents clearly stating your right to work is a reason enough to turn you down.


Thanks for that, Joppa. I was afraid something like that would be the case. Oh well, all I can do is tell the truth and hope for the best. The UKBA website is driving me mad - I know I've found an official statement about extended visa status while applying for a new one before, but I can't find it now. Can anyone point me to a page that clearly says current visa conditions remain in place while the application is in progress?


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle

"While your current visa status (thus any right to work) is automatically extended, there is nothing you can show that states this officially, other than reference to relevant UKBA site."

Wouldn't it be official enough coming from the Home Office itself?


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle

notpanicking said:


> Thanks for that, Joppa. I was afraid something like that would be the case. Oh well, all I can do is tell the truth and hope for the best. The UKBA website is driving me mad - I know I've found an official statement about extended visa status while applying for a new one before, but I can't find it now. Can anyone point me to a page that clearly says current visa conditions remain in place while the application is in progress?


Try this link, it's on the very bottom of the page under 'frequently asked questions:'

UK Border Agency | Settling in the UK

Show your employer this hyperlink. If that doesn't get them to ease up, a firm letter from an immigration solicitor probably will.


----------



## notpanicking

Excellent. That's exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks!


----------



## iheartcalvin

Has anyone heard anything yet?! I'm getting extremely anxious now. 7 months down the line.......


----------



## Habibi

I'm wanting someone to give us some good news! it's just over 6 months for me...i still can't work ugh!


----------



## yffarjajaj

Habibi said:


> I'm wanting someone to give us some good news! it's just over 6 months for me...i still can't work ugh!


mine is gonna be over 6 months later this week...  did you call ukba and ask for any information about your application? any updates?


----------



## softatlas

*9 months wait*

After waiting over 9 months for my FLR(M) application and hearing no news, I have withdrawn my application and switched to the EEA2 Biometric Residence permit as I'm married to an Italian. Sorry for no good news people, but it just seems like it will never be processed and I'm tired of waiting. Because I was about to lose out on a very lucrative job opportunity where I have to travel abroad for client meetings, I decided to switch to the biometric residence permit as you can travel while it's processing and it's under EEA rules, so none of the hassle of the salary limits, etc. 

My only problem now is that I am leaving for Italy on Friday (on an emergency passport as I've waited over 45 days for my normal passport to be returned but with no luck)...as I have switched to an EEA2 biometric residence permit and have the legal right to live and work in the UK. However, because I don't have a physical visa, family residence permit, or vignette, I don't know how they will let me back into the country (I'm not traveling with my husband) or what they will stamp in my passport. I know I have the legal right to be here as the spouse of an EEA citizen, but am not sure what to expect at the border. I'm planning on bringing copies of all correspondences that I've had with the UKBA, my marriage certificate, original copy of my passport, my husband's copy of his passport. Because we don't have any of our documents as they are all still the the Home Office, I am unable to apply for a EEA Family Permit to return to the UK.

Joppa, do you think they will/can let me in? What stamp I would possibly get. Or what to expect generally. As of now, I expect to be pulled into an interrogation room for hours while they sort it and am not sure if I will be able to return to my job and legally work once I get back. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Joppa

softatlas said:


> After waiting over 9 months for my FLR(M) application and hearing no news, I have withdrawn my application and switched to the EEA2 Biometric Residence permit as I'm married to an Italian. Sorry for no good news people, but it just seems like it will never be processed and I'm tired of waiting. Because I was about to lose out on a very lucrative job opportunity where I have to travel abroad for client meetings, I decided to switch to the biometric residence permit as you can travel while it's processing and it's under EEA rules, so none of the hassle of the salary limits, etc.
> 
> My only problem now is that I am leaving for Italy on Friday (on an emergency passport as I've waited over 45 days for my normal passport to be returned but with no luck)...as I have switched to an EEA2 biometric residence permit and have the legal right to live and work in the UK. However, because I don't have a physical visa, family residence permit, or vignette, I don't know how they will let me back into the country (I'm not traveling with my husband) or what they will stamp in my passport. I know I have the legal right to be here as the spouse of an EEA citizen, but am not sure what to expect at the border. I'm planning on bringing copies of all correspondences that I've had with the UKBA, my marriage certificate, original copy of my passport, my husband's copy of his passport. Because we don't have any of our documents as they are all still the the Home Office, I am unable to apply for a EEA Family Permit to return to the UK.
> 
> Joppa, do you think they will/can let me in? What stamp I would possibly get. Or what to expect generally. As of now, I expect to be pulled into an interrogation room for hours while they sort it and am not sure if I will be able to return to my job and legally work once I get back. Any help is appreciated!


Did you get a certificate of application for EEA2 residence card (not residence permit)? That will make your passage through UK border easier. If not, request it by phone on 0845 010 5200.

Otherwise carry as much evidence as you can, such as copy of your spouse's Italian passport, evidence that he is in UK (such as copy of employment contract, payslip, bank statement, council tax bill etc) and your marriage certificate. It's much better to have a valid EEA family permit, which you can get from any UK visa office outside UK.


----------



## softatlas

Thanks a million, Joppa. Unfortunately, it's a no win situation as many are with the UKBA, I needed to travel and return to the UK and can't wait up to 3 weeks for the EEA Family Permit to process and I need my documents, but I can't expect them for another month or two after withdrawing my application and I need to return to work legally. It's just a shame that I felt I was forced to withdraw after 9 long months of waiting. 

Thanks again for all your help. I'll update everyone with my experience at Passport Control. 



Joppa said:


> Did you get a certificate of application for EEA2 residence card (not residence permit)? That will make your passage through UK border easier. If not, request it by phone on 0845 010 5200.
> 
> Otherwise carry as much evidence as you can, such as copy of your spouse's Italian passport, evidence that he is in UK (such as copy of employment contract, payslip, bank statement, council tax bill etc) and your marriage certificate. It's much better to have a valid EEA family permit, which you can get from any UK visa office outside UK.


----------



## notpanicking

Sorry if this is deviating from the thread topic a little, but figured I'd continue from what I was asking before.



notpanicking said:


> My question to those who have done this before is what do you say to your employer / prospective employers about your in-between visa status? I currently work as a temp, and the agency occasionally prods me about this visa application since my current visa expired, so I've shown them the only things I've received back from the UKBA as proof that my application is being processed, but I feel like switching agencies or getting a new job will be difficult given my lack of real documents.


Just an update to this in case it helps anyone else... I had a job interview this morning and got a job offer this afternoon! Super fast and entirely unexpected. Though the post is permanent, my offer is conditional because of my transitional visa situation - seems reasonable enough. I was just excited that they even deigned to speak to me. 

However, they've asked me to contact the UKBA to find out progress on my visa. I told them the UKBA won't talk to me since it has been less than 6 months since I applied, but they said something to the effect of "maybe if you tell them we need to see your original documents for the job offer, they'll tell you something about your application status." Now, I'm 100% sure the UKBA won't talk to me at this point, but I didn't want to get into an argument with the employer right after they offered me a job... 

The employer is understandably nervous about me being sketchy, and they haven't dealt with someone in my situation before, and I want to oblige them, but I'm not sure what else to tell them. Other than printing out the contact page that says in bold "Our staff cannot provide any information about your application if you applied less than 6 months ago" and showing them that. 

Any thoughts? I see there is an employer helpline - does anyone know if they could provide my new employer with any information that might satisfy them on this point?


----------



## Habibi

My husband has just called the UKBA and it was just an automated machine telling us that if we were ringing about an outstanding visa, there was nothing we could do and the call was ended. We didn't even get to talk to a real person! I just want to be able to work because it's a struggle.


----------



## kutuboo

*same boat*



iheartcalvin said:


> Has anyone heard anything yet?! I'm getting extremely anxious now. 7 months down the line.......


Just over 6 months for me. will be 7 months waiting next week... no requests for additional information from UKBA. called them today and no helpful answer. told me to keep on waiting.............


----------



## kutuboo

Habibi said:


> My husband has just called the UKBA and it was just an automated machine telling us that if we were ringing about an outstanding visa, there was nothing we could do and the call was ended. We didn't even get to talk to a real person! I just want to be able to work because it's a struggle.


hi! did you press number 3??? that happened to me too first. then i called back and pressed 4. more options will come out. try press 2 after (for applications sent over 6 months ago).

hope this helps!


----------



## kutuboo

Joppa said:


> That's a long time to wait, but it can happen if you apply by post. Hopefully you will hear from them soon.
> Pity you didn't pay £300 extra for same-day premium service.


We applied through the premium service and was told on the day that no decision could be made and we would have to wait. It is now 7 months on and we have still not heard. We also did not get any refund on the extra £300 forked out to find the decision out on the day.
They really are incompetent.


----------



## Habibi

thanks Kutuboo...sorry i'm not sure how to tag your quote in my post! i will definitely try that. I can't believe that you paid for premium service and it's taking as long for you as it is for all of us that posted our applications. i hope everyone hears something really soon


----------



## iheartcalvin

Ok, so as we all know we have been waiting over 7 months now.....I have an Australian passport with Right to Abode on this. I have sent my passport along with my mothers Uk passport and birth certificate as part of supporting documents for my Canadian partners FLR M application. My question is as they have my passport, do they still require this or can I request for this to be returned as I need to travel as part of my job and have declined a lot of work up till now because they have my passport. I dont feel comfortable with them having my documents all this time, will they accept a photcopy of my passport or will they just cancel my partners application? Furthermore, if i do ask for this back, will this hold up the application further?


----------



## Joppa

iheartcalvin said:


> Ok, so as we all know we have been waiting over 7 months now.....I have an Australian passport with Right to Abode on this. I have sent my passport along with my mothers Uk passport and birth certificate as part of supporting documents for my Canadian partners FLR M application. My question is as they have my passport, do they still require this or can I request for this to be returned as I need to travel as part of my job and have declined a lot of work up till now because they have my passport. I dont feel comfortable with them having my documents all this time, will they accept a photcopy of my passport or will they just cancel my partners application? Furthermore, if i do ask for this back, will this hold up the application further?


You didn't need to send in your original passport - just a photocopy of bio pages certified as true copy by Australian authorities would have sufficed. You can ask for your passport back, but unless it's for urgent, compassionate grounds like illness in the family, there is a risk of cancelling your application and forfeiting your fees. There is a document return hotline under Contact on UKBA site to inquire.


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle

Habibi said:


> My husband has just called the UKBA and it was just an automated machine telling us that if we were ringing about an outstanding visa, there was nothing we could do and the call was ended. We didn't even get to talk to a real person! I just want to be able to work because it's a struggle.


What the government might consider is to train many young unemployed people to work for UKBA, using their skills instead of cutting back across the board--then we'd have a capable lot of eager and efficient agents able to lend a hand to those who are presently overworked, and this 7 month back log might be cleared!:focus:


----------



## Kefaloniaking

no letters, no phone calls, they ignored the 2 emails i sent them and wouldn't tell me anything on the phone call either

3 months later


REFUSED


----------



## yffarjajaj

*what happened?*



Kefaloniaking said:


> no letters, no phone calls, they ignored the 2 emails i sent them and wouldn't tell me anything on the phone call either
> 
> 3 months later
> 
> 
> REFUSED


how long did you wait since you sent them your papers? may we know what was the reason for the refusal? and did you make an appeal? Im sorry to hear the bad news by the way...


----------



## Kefaloniaking

just started the appeal.. it took 3 months. dont bother contacting worldbridge its a waste of time they dont send your details to the ECO's.

I am pushing EU law not to get my wife in the country


----------



## fizza

Hi everyone... for those who have been on this thread for some time will know my story... its back on page 1 of the thread. To summarise we applied in January, Biometrics in mid March... We got our documents back last Friday. Still waiting for the resident permit cards which will be here within 10 days. For those still waiting like 'iheartcalvin' and co.. i hope you get yours soon. I tried calling at 6 months, getting mp's to contact UKBA and neither tactic got me anywhere. I wrote a letter, stating all the dates of my application. I also included a speil about how waiting much much longer than advised waiting times and that others had gotten theirs back much quicker. The letter also requested back my partners (the sponsors) passport. We got our application approved within 2 weeks of sending the first letter. I had 10 pre-signed ready to send one per week. I would advise giving that a go for those who have been waiting 8 months plus like we were. If anyone wants a copy of the letter let me know and we can make it happen.

10 months of pain almost to an end... bring on the holiday

Josh


----------



## iheartcalvin

Oh thats great news!! I'm so happy for you!! Do you think that the letter helped? We applied end of February from a Tier 5 Youth Mobility to an FLR M. Is this the same as you? Did they respond with what the hold up was or anything?! Finally there seems to be a light at the end of the tunnel!! Congratulations!! Fingers crossed the same applies to us! Can you please send me a copy of the email if you dont mind? 

Thanks!


----------



## iheartcalvin

iheartcalvin said:


> Oh thats great news!! I'm so happy for you!! Do you think that the letter helped? We applied end of February from a Tier 5 Youth Mobility to an FLR M. Is this the same as you? Did they respond with what the hold up was or anything?! Finally there seems to be a light at the end of the tunnel!! Congratulations!! Fingers crossed the same applies to us! Can you please send me a copy of the email if you dont mind?
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry I meant can u send me a copy of the letter? I'm willing to try anything now!!!


----------



## fizza

iheartcalvin said:


> Oh thats great news!! I'm so happy for you!! Do you think that the letter helped? We applied end of February from a Tier 5 Youth Mobility to an FLR M. Is this the same as you? Did they respond with what the hold up was or anything?! Finally there seems to be a light at the end of the tunnel!! Congratulations!! Fingers crossed the same applies to us! Can you please send me a copy of the email if you dont mind?
> 
> Thanks!


Yep, i would say the letter helped for sure! I don't know if there is a private message on here to put ur email address, but I am happy to email you the letter we used...


----------



## iheartcalvin

Hi fizza email me at [email protected] I'm going to get a letter off today!! Thanks


----------



## Joppa

fizza said:


> Yep, i would say the letter helped for sure! I don't know if there is a private message on here to put ur email address, but I am happy to email you the letter we used...


While I am pleased for you, it may just have been coincidence that your leave was issued shortly after sending off your first letter. The fact that you have requested the return of your sponsor's passport - a legitimate request which they would act upon, as there was no need to send their original passport in the first place, may have set the train in motion, but that's only my guess.

So for others who are waiting, write a letter by all means, but don't expect to yield immediate result.


----------



## notpanicking

Just an update - I got my visa / residence permit! It took just under 4 months from application date. So relieved, since after hearing all the other stories here I thought I'd be waiting 6 months or more.


----------



## Habibi

Today I've got the amazing news that I've received my visa. I'm really grateful for all the advice I've gotten on this forum. Good luck to everyone else out there....I'll be sure to use this forum again when the next application is nigh!


----------



## A.U.

We send our FLM application on 20 March 2012, a little while later submitted biometrics. Today is 7 month and 4 days , No response. From the posts here it is clear that it can be 9 months and more. I am going to send them a letter stating that they exceeded the time guidelines they provide on the UKBA website. Will keep you updated about my case. Good Luck to all waiting.


----------



## SamMG

*Letter*



fizza said:


> Yep, i would say the letter helped for sure! I don't know if there is a private message on here to put ur email address, but I am happy to email you the letter we used...


Hi Fizza!

I having reading this forum now for 6 months, as I am in the same position as you are. Would you mind forwarding me a copy of the letter as well? 

smg _ is @ hotmail . com

I can't believe we have been waiting since February and still have heard nothing. I will now try ANYTHING to fix this!

Thanks.

Sam


----------



## iheartcalvin

Hi Sam, I know its terrible, we have been waiting since February as well! When did u submit biometrics? Is it flr m u are applying for? I'm demented, everytime we call we get nowhere and staff on other end sound uninterested and umhelpful, and almost like its a nuicance for them to take your call! They say they can't tell you anything because its a different office who has paperwork and they can't see that!! Good luck, I hope you hear soon, I'm at end of my tether!!


----------



## maureenisles

YIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

We got the Visa on saturday and the Biometics card came today

8 months after sending off for it

Thanks for everyones assistance and hope all your visas arrve soon


----------



## 2farapart

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## iheartcalvin

Ok so as the ever increasing wait continues and our Australian holiday plans down the drain, I am now required to travel as part of my job. I phoned UKBA and they advised me that as sponsor I can request my passport back anytime. I have done this and phoned a week later to enquire and only told that they can't comment on return of documents and if I don't receive them within 20 working days then I would need to reapply?! What kind of service is that?! Completely unhelpful uninterested staff with an appalling attitude!! Has anyone requested their sponsors passport back and if so how long have they taken to be sent?


----------



## 2farapart

My partner has now lost a couple of job opportunities offered to her for the same reason. She's still without her passport, biometrics and any other shred of identity evidence after several weeks waiting - all because of a simple name change. In each case she had to state that she had no idea when her BRP would be returned - other than 'soon'. Not good enough for prospective employers.

We finally received a letter stating that it is now under processing, but the timeline they gave has since expired. It IS massively frustrating. I can only assume UKBA are now appallingly understaffed thanks to the wide-ranging public sector cuts made by the government.


----------



## maureenisles

Have you wrote to them, get myour local councillor to write to them. 
I would just keep bombarding them with phone calls.

Write a letter of complaint Obviously when you get your Visa


Good luck hope it comes soon


----------



## iheartcalvin

I have wrote, faxed, emailed, contacted MP I'm at my wits end!!


----------



## iheartcalvin

So my passports arrived yesterday! With any luck they might process other halves visa application now that they have wiped the dust off the file to dig out my passport.. one can only hope. It's refreshing somewhat to know they actually pay attention to some things you send them!! Fingers crossed for a successful visa returned soon......


----------



## maureenisles

When this happened to us we recieved a letter within a week and the Visa application was processed within 2 weeks so hopefully any time soon

good luck


----------



## A.U.

Finally got my documents back on 31st of October 2012, after 7 month and 11 days of waiting. The answer is positive and the BRP is coming within next week. 
I was very nervous while opening the letter, because the application was complicated. My wife, who is the visa sponsor, is a full time student, has a disability and claimed at the time of application a housing benefit and DLA. We had income only from student loan and DLA, which was about £10.000 all together. 
My luck was that I had really solid job offer letter from my potential employer, which I updated with another one in June stating that I started the job as part time and will be offered a full time as soon as the situation with my visa is resolved . This information combined with matching the position qualifications certificates have done the job. 
Thank to all for support and encouragement. Good Luck with Visas.


----------



## ankit885

*FOI for no biometrics*

Ok, here is a situation I didn't read in previous posts, I sent my application on 19th June with acknowledgment letter sent on 25th June and have not received a letter for biometric since then, so I have started a FOI, the link is - Mod can I please post the link?


----------



## ankit885

*FOI for no biometrics*

Ok, here is a situation I didn't read in previous posts, I sent my application on 19th June with acknowledgment letter sent on 25th June and have not received a letter for biometric since then, so I have started a FOI, the link is - Mod can I please post the link?


----------



## btynor

fizza said:


> Yep, i would say the letter helped for sure! I don't know if there is a private message on here to put ur email address, but I am happy to email you the letter we used...


Hi Fizza,

Could you send me a copy of the letter as well please? 
I've been waiting for 6 mouths and start getting very frustrated. I'd want to sent them a letter to chase things up too! 

my email:
btynor (at) gmail (dot) com

Thanks in advance!


----------



## njs

2 months + now since i gave in my biometrics . Even my solicitor can not help . It was a mistake not to use premium service .


----------



## Papertrail

*I could curse ukba all day long..*

but it wont help none..

I made my application FLR (M) on the 4th of JAN 2012 and i am still waiting for the #curses# UKBA to ''finish working on my application''.
I am just a month away to clocking a year people. A #curses# year!!!! I cannot believe this. I cant work, I cant travel, i cant do #s***#!I got my Biometrics letter on the 3rd of October (check out that time line) and i finally thought the wait was over.
My application was made well in time and all docs were in order,and the fee flew out the bank account faster than it came in.. so i do not know if UKBA are digging to find out if Bin Laden was my relative,or they want to find out what colour my #curses# is..  
I have made enquiries and apparently they are untouchable.no lawyer can do #s***# well at least all i have called have said that.

I am just so angry that i have lost 11 months of my life that i will never get back. I am so angry about that.Applying via post is the worst decision i ever made. Its like you pay for spending £500 (because they want you to splash out the £2000 instead).Whether i like it or not, that is the route i will be taking if i ever have to deal with these #curses# ever again.

Anyone reading this, if you can, book an appointment to make an application in person. That £500 aint worth this #s***#.

The wait continues......


----------



## iheartcalvin

So my partner's visa came this morning!!! Wooohoooo!!! 10 months of waiting finally over! Seems asking for return of my passport seemed to kick start it, or it couldve been our turn, but a bit coincidental if you ask me!! Anyways we are over the moon!! Huge weight off our shoulders! Good luck to everyone still waiting! xx


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle

iheartcalvin said:


> So my partner's visa came this morning!!! Wooohoooo!!! 10 months of waiting finally over! Seems asking for return of my passport seemed to kick start it, or it couldve been our turn, but a bit coincidental if you ask me!! Anyways we are over the moon!! Huge weight off our shoulders! Good luck to everyone still waiting! xx


Great news, finally! Congratulations to you both:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Sabicas

*Moving to London. Which visa?*

My fiancé, husband by the time we leave, is being transferred to London for work from a USA company. He will be covered on a work visa via transfer. I, however, am in need of a "dependant visa" (I think). I am a licensed masters level social workers and drug and alcohol counselor in the US. I have found some social works jobs to apply for, but as a US citizen with out a current visa it appears the only social work jobs I can go for and with children and families. Trying to get sponsorship work visa seems like it would be too long / difficult. 

My questions are.... Is it the dependant visa that should I be going for for more flexibility with my job search? Would the dependant visa allow me to go for "non-shortage" jobs? What visas can I try to work on once I get there? Will any of the visas cover me under the NHS under my husband's visa until I get a job? What are the potential timelines to get the visa that would work for me? Is there something I am not even thinking about that is another option?


----------



## btynor

iheartcalvin said:


> So my partner's visa came this morning!!! Wooohoooo!!! 10 months of waiting finally over! Seems asking for return of my passport seemed to kick start it, or it couldve been our turn, but a bit coincidental if you ask me!! Anyways we are over the moon!! Huge weight off our shoulders! Good luck to everyone still waiting! xx


Congras!! Could you please let us know how you ask for the return of passport? Did they respond after you send them a letter? 
If yes could you share the letter template with me please...My partner's passport is expired already during the loooooong wait
my email:
btynor (at) gmail (dot) com

Thanks!!


----------



## EliAndy

*Frustrated*

Hi Guys,
I have been following this forum with interest for the last couple of months. It has been very informative. I know it's negative but it's been reassuring knowing we are not alone.
I am English (born in sunny Dorset) and my wife is Turkish. We married back at the beginning of March.
On 31st March we posted my wife's spouse visa application with biometrics being done on 19th April.
Like many others we are still waiting. I have tried contacting our local MP but no reply. Even the Home Secretary and the same. Having been kept waiting for over 40 mins I finally spoke to lady at border agency who as expected said I can't tell you anything other than the application is still being processed.
A letter to them was then sent (a month ago) and no reply from them also.
In this day and age, this level of customer service is terrible. Would not be tolerated in any other circumstance yet the border agency are above anything. So fed up with it.
Hoping we all here positive news soon.


----------



## bhavinp084

*Help*



iheartcalvin said:


> So my partner's visa came this morning!!! Wooohoooo!!! 10 months of waiting finally over! Seems asking for return of my passport seemed to kick start it, or it couldve been our turn, but a bit coincidental if you ask me!! Anyways we are over the moon!! Huge weight off our shoulders! Good luck to everyone still waiting! xx



Hi Can you please send me copy of the letter at talktobhavin at gmail dot com ?
I need to ask them to send my wife's british passport back as she need to fly to India.
It's been over 4 months now and over 2 months since Biometric.
I need to contact them now
Thanks in advance..

Bhavin


----------



## iheartcalvin

Hi I just filled out the document request on the UKBA website. This has to come from the document holder to request this. So ur wife has to request it. Good luck!!


----------



## SamMG

Does this not cancel the application? The wording is strange on that page, is my partner's Unmarried Spouse Visa (I am british) a European or Nationality application?

Thanks for the help iheart - you at least can understand how frustrating this all is!

Sam


----------



## iheartcalvin

State on it you don't want to cancel application. As sponsor you can request passport back at any time. The applicant can't tho. I would phone UKBA first to double check that's what I did x


----------



## Lightgoddess33

*Was feeling good, until I read this thread*

Hi, I just signed up for this forum, after having read all the pages. I feel for you all that are having to wait. It is very frustrating. I came over to the UK from the USA on a 6 month fiance visa. My husband, British, and I were married back in May of this year. My visa was good until July 26th. I sent my application in just before the 28 day grace period. I have already legally changed my name on my US passport, which took forever and a day in itself. UKBA received my application on Aug 22nd, I received the first letter stating this a few days after that. Of course they did not hesitate in taking the payment. Today I finally recieved a letter about having my biometrics done, 3 months have passed already. I plan on going tomorrow and getting the biometrics done so I can hopefully be done with this process. I am getting very frustrated, as I am now pregnant, and have been hoping to go home for a visit sometime after the baby is born.


----------



## Joey11413

Hi guys, 

I've never posted on here, but have been reading everyone's stories and gaining solace that I was not the only one waiting... however my wait is over... it all arrived back today, with a visa valid for 2 years  So I applied in March 2012, biometrics taken on 14 April 2012, and passports and visas arrived today 8 December 2012 - 9 months after initial application. Hang in there people.


----------



## wmaid

:Cry: reading this thread i wanted to cry! What you guys do while waiting for 6-9-11 months?. Can't believe that this is something i (and a lot other applicants) will have to go through! very discouraging...


----------



## EliAndy

Congratulations. We are still waiting. My wife did biometrics back on 18th April, so hopefully not much longer then.
Could I ask. How long did it take from getting notification of your success to when you actually got all your documents back?


----------



## Joey11413

EliAndy said:


> Congratulations. We are still waiting. My wife did biometrics back on 18th April, so hopefully not much longer then.
> Could I ask. How long did it take from getting notification of your success to when you actually got all your documents back?


I arrived home Friday afternoon with two 'you have a delivery' notifications. One from a courier and the other from Royal Mail. Royal Mail was all my documents and I believe the courier is my Card, I've organised delivery for that on Tuesday. So, right away really... Because I wasn't notified any other way...


----------



## jumpinggene

I imagine this has been answered somewhere on this forum before, so I apologise up front. I just want to know what my options are here (and I struggle to find anything on the UKBA website).

I've been working and living in the UK on a Tier 1 visa (I'm from South Africa). My husband and I got married on 26 May. I sent in my FLR(M) appication on 25 June and my biometric information around 7 July this year. So far so as-per-usually-long. My Tier 1 visa expired in October. While I agree with everyone here that it's a damn nuisance not being able to travel or change jobs, I've been OK with waiting patiently. Up until today.

We now have a family crisis. My elderly father has attempted suicide and, obviously, I would dearly like to travel over to South Africa to support him.

Questions are:

1 - if I request my passport back on compassionate grounds, will my application be cancelled? (I know them's the rules but surely something this catastophic could eke out a bit of compassion from the UKBA???)
2 - if I manage to get my passport back, how the heck do I enter the UK again, seeing as my only valid visa expired two months ago??

This is a really s*&$ situation. On so many levels.


----------



## btynor

So sorry to know your situation. I sent in those around 1 month earlier than you and received nothing yet. If you are going request your passport back I'm afraid they'll cancel your application, also might still have to wait for a month for them to sent your documents back? It's what I've read from other people's experience...

If you want to enter UK again you'll then have to reapply for the spouse visa again outside the UK.



jumpinggene said:


> I imagine this has been answered somewhere on this forum before, so I apologise up front. I just want to know what my options are here (and I struggle to find anything on the UKBA website).
> 
> I've been working and living in the UK on a Tier 1 visa (I'm from South Africa). My husband and I got married on 26 May. I sent in my FLR(M) appication on 25 June and my biometric information around 7 July this year. So far so as-per-usually-long. My Tier 1 visa expired in October. While I agree with everyone here that it's a damn nuisance not being able to travel or change jobs, I've been OK with waiting patiently. Up until today.
> 
> We now have a family crisis. My elderly father has attempted suicide and, obviously, I would dearly like to travel over to South Africa to support him.
> 
> Questions are:
> 
> 1 - if I request my passport back on compassionate grounds, will my application be cancelled? (I know them's the rules but surely something this catastophic could eke out a bit of compassion from the UKBA???)
> 2 - if I manage to get my passport back, how the heck do I enter the UK again, seeing as my only valid visa expired two months ago??
> 
> This is a really s*&$ situation. On so many levels.


----------



## jumpinggene

Thanks btynor. That's what I thought... The website says return of documents takes 20 working days - which might bring me to the point where they might actually process my application (*fingers crossed*) so it would be pointless to request my passport back.... We're considering getting my dad over here as an alternative.


----------



## Joppa

jumpinggene said:


> 1 - if I request my passport back on compassionate grounds, will my application be cancelled? (I know them's the rules but surely something this catastophic could eke out a bit of compassion from the UKBA???)
> 2 - if I manage to get my passport back, how the heck do I enter the UK again, seeing as my only valid visa expired two months ago??


Yes, they will normally cancel your application and you forfeit your fees. And before returning to UK, you have to apply for your partner settlement visa in SA, which means a wait of 3-4 months.

There have been cases of those applying outside UK who, on requesting the return of their passport for urgent compassionate travel, were allowed to keep their application and only had to return their passport after coming home. I doubt UKBA in UK will allow that, given the huge backlog of applicants, and the fact that your leave has now expired.

I suggest you send an email as directed in UK Border Agency | Return of documents.


----------



## jumpinggene

Thanks for the speedy reply Joppa. There's just no way I'd be able to afford any of that so we'll just have to come up with an alternative plan. Bloody bureaucracy. 

I'll think about sending an email, but I doubt they'll respond to a general enquiry.

I'm not even tempted to send an email to my MP as "Outraged from Bromley"... the system, it has beaten me :/


----------



## Vancity

Joppa said:


> many are trying to beat the deadline to avoid new rules, expected in June.
> You won't hear anything until the documents are returned.


Hello Joppa is there more new rules? is it going to be even harder


----------



## Joppa

Vancity said:


> Hello Joppa is there more new rules? is it going to be even harder


No new rules. Home Secretary didn't announce anything for family migration route, except perhaps more visa interviews in the future.


----------



## charrie

hi again.. it's been more than 2 months since i received a letter from Home Office that they already received my FLR(M) application.. they didn't send any letter informing about taking my application fee but they already took it based on monthly bank statement of account of my husband.. i am bit wondering why until now i haven't receive any letter regarding my biometrics application. i thought after a month of receiving anyone's application via post they will ask for the biometrics enrollment.

is it ok if if ask the Home Office regarding my biometrics enrollment? 

thank you for the reply.


----------



## btynor

Some did received their biometrics enrollment letter after 2.5 to 3 months so don't worry....

just keep waiting.....


----------



## makzee

btynor said:


> Some did received their biometrics enrollment letter after 2.5 to 3 months so don't worry....
> 
> just keep waiting.....


Hi guyzzzzz

Help me pls.....

M sick n tiered from these ukba service;

I Applied my spouse visa on 3rd July 2012 ; got biometric call on 5 sep and now it's been ages not received yet.

I need to go abroad for my work purpose and no passport I have....just tell me is it only me or is this happening with everyone? And can I ask them the status via call or letter ; if then pls provide me....thx cheers !!!!


----------



## makzee

charrie said:


> hi again.. it's been more than 2 months since i received a letter from Home Office that they already received my FLR(M) application.. they didn't send any letter informing about taking my application fee but they already took it based on monthly bank statement of account of my husband.. i am bit wondering why until now i haven't receive any letter regarding my biometrics application. i thought after a month of receiving anyone's application via post they will ask for the biometrics enrollment.
> 
> is it ok if if ask the Home Office regarding my biometrics enrollment?
> 
> thank you for the reply.


Help me pla


----------



## EliAndy

You will only get a status update from them once six months has gone. Even after that, all they will say is its still being processed. We have now been waiting 8.5 months since applying, 8 months after biometrics. Even getting my local MP on the case has not really helped apart from getting our case marked MP aware. The ukba are a law to thereselves I am afraid!


----------



## EliAndy

*Finally*

Yesterday, we finally got everything back including a new visa.
The date on the Visa card was exactly 8 months after biometrics were taken, so we are very happy now.
Like many on this forum, it has been a very frustrating experience. The only thing we did, which might have had an impact was to get our local MP involved. He wrote to the ukba and received a reply from them on 3rd dec. 
Anyway, today we are going to London, prior to flying to Turkey tomorrow, so my wife can see her parents, one year after seeing them last. 
Good luck to everyone still waiting. Please keep this forum going as it is of great comfort knowing we are all facing similar problems.
Happy christmas and a great new year!!!!


----------



## Boniouk

JUST GOT OUR VISA!! My wife finally received all the documents back this morning and now we have to wait up to 10 days for the residency card thingy. 

Just to give an idea of where they're up to...

We applied 4th april
Biometrics done 19th april.

We asked for my passport back 3 days ago, and then this came recorded delivery today, dated the day after my request. Coincidence probably but worth a shot people.


----------



## makzee

Congratz to those who got it....


I applied on 3 July got biometric on 15 aug

So I think I should wait.....as its seems to be they working on April may applications....

If any one applied during July do let me know there status thx 

Marry Christmas and happy new year


----------



## aussiebluejeans

I applied 5th July and did biometrics 13th October (same day I received my letter). 
Still waiting. Lets hope the new year brings with it some good news for all of us.


----------



## makzee

Pls do update me if u get any reply....m really tired of waiting; don't know why they on there website say 100% applications decisions in 90 days.....


----------



## EHolly

UKBA has begun to catch up on the freedom of information requests posted on whatdotheyknow. In a reply posted on December 12 to user Ms Shah they state:

"We handle applications in order of the date of biometric enrolment. As of 11 December we were processing applications where biometric enrolment had taken place on 17 April. We do expedite some applications where compelling and compassionate circumstances mean that the case should be prioritised. This can mean that some cases are considered ahead of other older applications. In addition, some applications are complex and take longer to decide than others."

Not great news, especially for someone like me who is still waiting to have their biometric taken, but at least it gives a general idea of where they're at. It certainly seems to line up with Boniouk's time line.

I applied on October 23nd and am still waiting for my biometrics letter. Has anyone who applied at a similar time heard anything?


----------



## makzee

I know a friend who applied in oct but has no reply of acknowledgement even....


----------



## kiochio2510

makzee said:


> Congratz to those who got it....
> 
> 
> I applied on 3 July got biometric on 15 aug
> 
> So I think I should wait.....as its seems to be they working on April may applications....
> 
> If any one applied during July do let me know there status thx
> 
> Marry Christmas and happy new year


I applied on 6th July, did biometric on 13 Sept


Still waiting now, so upset about the whole process 


Good luck to all of you and Happy New Year


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain

*Thanks to All!*



EliAndy said:


> Yesterday, we finally got everything back including a new visa.
> The date on the Visa card was exactly 8 months after biometrics were taken, so we are very happy now.
> Like many on this forum, it has been a very frustrating experience. The only thing we did, which might have had an impact was to get our local MP involved. He wrote to the ukba and received a reply from them on 3rd dec.
> Anyway, today we are going to London, prior to flying to Turkey tomorrow, so my wife can see her parents, one year after seeing them last.
> Good luck to everyone still waiting. Please keep this forum going as it is of great comfort knowing we are all facing similar problems.
> Happy christmas and a great new year!!!!


Congrats to those that got their visas and thank you to EVERYONE who has posted. Having submitted my FLR(M) a mere small while back compared to many of you (fiancé visa expired 08 Dec 2012, FLR(M) submitted 07 Nov 2012, nothing yet, not even a letter inviting me for my biometrics.) This thread has been an enormous comfort during a nerve-shredding time. What should be an exciting and joyful time looking ahead to the future is spoilt by uncertainty and the UKBA's UK branch's lack of any sort of follow up care/resources.

I'm sure many of you have a tale similar to mine. I fell in love with a Brit and then England. I love the food, the climate, the culture... everything. I have been unreservedly welcomed by my husband's daughters, friends, colleagues, and neighbors, who have been overwhelming in their kindness, support, and universal shame at the UKBA's treatment of those legitimately wanting to create a new life here and contribute. (I couldn't help but smile at the WORKING TOGETHER TO PROTECT THE PUBLIC on the bottom of my application.)

As an actress, I even was accepted to the British actor's union with a view to studying and improving my craft in London's drama courses. As I live here now, I spend my (earned in the US) money here, helping local industries. I buy from and support British companies and products. I attend West End productions to support my fellow actors. I followed the application to the letter and have supplied the UKBA every document they've asked for. Yet this running downstairs to check the mailbox every morning or jumping every the bell rings in the hope it's the Royal Mail is tortuous and unnecessary.

Reading everyone's replies has helped tremendously and I just wanted to say thank you.

Good luck to everyone and try to have a happy 2013, despite the UKBA's execrable processing time, which makes snails seem like right thoroughbreds.

New Yorker in Britain


----------



## Joppa

NewYorkerinBritain said:


> Congrats to those that got their visas and thank you to EVERYONE who has posted. Having submitted my FLR(M) a mere small while back compared to many of you (fiancé visa expired 08 Dec 2012, FLR(M) submitted 07 Nov 2012, nothing yet, not even a letter inviting me for my biometrics.) This thread has been an enormous comfort during a nerve-shredding time. What should be an exciting and joyful time looking ahead to the future is spoilt by uncertainty and the UKBA's UK branch's lack of any sort of follow up care/resources.
> 
> I'm sure many of you have a tale similar to mine. I fell in love with a Brit and then England. I love the food, the climate, the culture... everything. I have been unreservedly welcomed by my husband's daughters, friends, colleagues, and neighbors, who have been overwhelming in their kindness, support, and universal shame at the UKBA's treatment of those legitimately wanting to create a new life here and contribute. (I couldn't help but smile at the WORKING TOGETHER TO PROTECT THE PUBLIC on the bottom of my application.)
> 
> As an actress, I even was accepted to the British actor's union with a view to studying and improving my craft in London's drama courses. As I live here now, I spend my (earned in the US) money here, helping local industries. I buy from and support British companies and products. I attend West End productions to support my fellow actors. I followed the application to the letter and have supplied the UKBA every document they've asked for. Yet this running downstairs to check the mailbox every morning or jumping every the bell rings in the hope it's the Royal Mail is tortuous and unnecessary.
> 
> Reading everyone's replies has helped tremendously and I just wanted to say thank you.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and try to have a happy 2013, despite the UKBA's execrable processing time, which makes snails seem like right thoroughbreds.


Shame you didn't go with premium service at PEO. Current processing time for FLR(M) is really long, up to 8-9 months, and you are without your passport and cannot leave the country.


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain

*False Sense of Security*



Joppa said:


> Shame you didn't go with premium service at PEO. Current processing time for FLR(M) is really long, up to 8-9 months, and you are without your passport and cannot leave the country.


Hi Joppa, and thanks for your post!

I was lulled by a false sense of security via the UKBA in New York City last year in June. Before coming to Britain, I FedExed my application on a Tuesday night. Wednesday morning I had an e-mail saying my fiancé visa application was received. Thursday morning I received an e-mail saying my visa was approved. On Friday morning my passport with my fiancé visa attached arrived.

I was amazed at the efficiency of the process, and thought the experience would be replicated here.

I am so loving this site and this thread; it is a godsend. Without forums like this, it's very easy to feel angry, cheated, and hopeless.

New Yorker in Britain


----------



## makzee

Thx


----------



## uk5671

My husband's biometrics were done on 30th April, and today we received the documents back!! There is a letter which states "I am returning the enclosed passports .... a biometric residence permit will be sent to you under seperate cover". So it's accepted right?? Just over 8 months from the biometrics!!! In absolute shock, can't believe the wait is finally over, but can somebody put my mind at rest that it's definitely accepted? Thank you.


----------



## Kim_J

I just received my biometrics permit!!! Applied 4 April, 2012, biometrics 27 April, and the card arrived today!! Still have yet to receive my documents or letter stating I've been approved, but hey I'm NOT complaining! So relieved and HAPPY!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain

*Congrats!*



Kim_J said:


> I just received my biometrics permit!!! Applied 4 April, 2012, biometrics 27 April, and the card arrived today!! Still have yet to receive my documents or letter stating I've been approved, but hey I'm NOT complaining! So relieved and HAPPY!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Kim, congrats! I'd posted to your other thread yesterday to try and ease your mind regarding the leaving the country thing, but this is huge!

I am so, so happy for you!

NYer in Britain


----------



## Kim_J

Thanks so much NYer!! I also replied to your boost in that thread, but I also was lulled by the ease of the consulate in NY and had approx. the same turn around as you there. Lesson learnt. Now I should hopefully have my passport soon. France here I come .

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## EHolly

Nyer, I submitted my application on Oct. 23rd and was invited to register my biometrics on Jan 5th. Hopefully this means something is coming your way soon.


----------



## makzee

Hi guys congratz who got it...pls do update over here about your Applications status....would help and ease all others.

I submitted on 5th July 
Bio invitation received on 15 aug and still waiting for the reply....


----------



## kiochio2510

makzee said:


> Hi guys congratz who got it...pls do update over here about your Applications status....would help and ease all others.
> 
> I submitted on 5th July
> Bio invitation received on 15 aug and still waiting for the reply....


Hi Makzee, 

I submitted on 6th July, 

Biometrics done in 13th Sept and I called Home Office today because it was exactly 6months 1 day today. And they said it still hasnt been decided yet ((((((((( the only thing we can do is waiting and waiting, how frustrating it is. 

Hope you have some good news soon 

Bests


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain

*Thank You!*



EHolly said:


> Nyer, I submitted my application on Oct. 23rd and was invited to register my biometrics on Jan 5th. Hopefully this means something is coming your way soon.


Thanks, EHolly... I had started the process withdrawing my application and going to a PEO, but this gives me a little hope to maybe hold on.

The very best of luck with everything!

NYer


----------



## makzee

What's that Poe means pls guide me ; what do you mean by widraw like are you not applying ....?


----------



## Joppa

makzee said:


> What's that Poe means pls guide me ; what do you mean by widraw like are you not applying ....?


Fed up with interminable wait, the applicant withdrew their postal application and is going to re-submit at PEO premium service. Only possible if your existing visa hasn't expired in the meantime.


----------



## Gouldilocks

Hi

What is the processing time for an outcome at the PEO using their premium service?
We were contemplating posting our application, however after reading this thread Im convinced to use the premium service.


----------



## MelodyPond

At the PEO they usually give you an answer the same day (provided your case is straightforward and you have all the documents needed). 

I was going to apply by post but Joppa suggested PEO was a better option and following his advice and other advice on the forum (on how to get the appointment, etc.) I managed to get my visa in 2 weeks from the moment I started working on my application till I received the biometrics card. I should say that in my case it was a very short time because I managed to get an appointment very soon - on Monday 7th of Jan I managed to book an appointment for the 11th of Jan.

I share my experience with you so you get an idea of how quick it can be in comparison to the postal application, but you have to be quick, particularly in booking your appointment.


----------



## Gouldilocks

MelodyPond said:


> At the PEO they usually give you an answer the same day (provided your case is straightforward and you have all the documents needed).
> 
> I was going to apply by post but Joppa suggested PEO was a better option and following his advice and other advice on the forum (on how to get the appointment, etc.) I managed to get my visa in 2 weeks from the moment I started working on my application till I received the biometrics card. I should say that in my case it was a very short time because I managed to get an appointment very soon - on Monday 7th of Jan I managed to book an appointment for the 11th of Jan.
> 
> I share my experience with you so you get an idea of how quick it can be in comparison to the postal application, but you have to be quick, particularly in booking your appointment.




HI

I managed to get an appointment at the Sheffield office for the 21st of February and it seems to be the only one available at several locations up until April...so we are very excited about it.
Our applications seems straightforward and with our recent fiance visa application done we have a very good idea of the documents required.
I just dont understand why so many people are opting for the postal service? if its so frustrating and time consuming?


----------



## MelodyPond

Gouldilocks said:


> HI
> 
> I managed to get an appointment at the Sheffield office for the 21st of February and it seems to be the only one available at several locations up until April...so we are very excited about it.


That's great! Glad you managed to book your appointment so quickly!



Gouldilocks said:


> Our applications seems straightforward and with our recent fiance visa application done we have a very good idea of the documents required.
> I just dont understand why so many people are opting for the postal service? if its so frustrating and time consuming?



They probably don't know it's currently taking so long (and that they will not have their passports with them for a very long time) or maybe they are not willing to pay more ( but it's definitely worth it!).


----------



## Gouldilocks

Any other advice you can give me with regards to documents/and or the appointment/interview process. I dont want to miss anything that could give us a negative outcome or delay the outcome seeing that everything takes loads of time.


----------



## mhedz_985

MelodyPond said:


> At the PEO they usually give you an answer the same day (provided your case is straightforward and you have all the documents needed).
> 
> I was going to apply by post but Joppa suggested PEO was a better option and following his advice and other advice on the forum (on how to get the appointment, etc.) I managed to get my visa in 2 weeks from the moment I started working on my application till I received the biometrics card. I should say that in my case it was a very short time because I managed to get an appointment very soon - on Monday 7th of Jan I managed to book an appointment for the 11th of Jan.
> 
> I share my experience with you so you get an idea of how quick it can be in comparison to the postal application, but you have to be quick, particularly in booking your appointment.


Hi Melody!

Can u give us any advice or maybe a short intro abt PEO please? Do they just check ur papers or is it with interview and all that .. Thank u in advance xx


Melodee


----------



## Joppa

mhedz_985 said:


> Hi Melody!
> 
> Can u give us any advice or maybe a short intro abt PEO please? Do they just check ur papers or is it with interview and all that .. Thank u in advance xx


There is an account of recent PEO application at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...k/139204-cardiff-peo-flr-m-my-experience.html.


----------



## MelodyPond

For a comparison my own (very long) account from last Friday at Solihull PEO is here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...peo-appointment-flr-m-spouse.html#post1013697


----------



## mhedz_985

thank u so much joppa! that was a quick response from u.. might apply through peo then hopefully end of this month just waiting for my english language certificate. thanks again  xx


----------



## mhedz_985

thank melod gonna read it now xx


----------



## mhedz_985

to be honest im a bit worried because were under the new rule! my husband is not earning £18-20,000 a year  and abt the bank statement and payslip is it 3 6 12 months statement/payslip they need?.. thanks xx


----------



## mhedz_985

MelodyPond said:


> At the PEO they usually give you an answer the same day (provided your case is straightforward and you have all the documents needed).
> 
> I was going to apply by post but Joppa suggested PEO was a better option and following his advice and other advice on the forum (on how to get the appointment, etc.) I managed to get my visa in 2 weeks from the moment I started working on my application till I received the biometrics card. I should say that in my case it was a very short time because I managed to get an appointment very soon - on Monday 7th of Jan I managed to book an appointment for the 11th of Jan.
> 
> I share my experience with you so you get an idea of how quick it can be in comparison to the postal application, but you have to be quick, particularly in booking your appointment.


to be honest im a bit worried because were under the new rule! my husband is not earning £18-20,000 a year and abt the bank statement and payslip is it 3 6 12 months statement/payslip they need?.. thanks xx


----------



## 2farapart

mhedz_985 said:


> to be honest im a bit worried because were under the new rule! my husband is not earning £18-20,000 a year and abt the bank statement and payslip is it 3 6 12 months statement/payslip they need?.. thanks xx


Your husband has to earn a minimum £18,600 per year before tax through salary (this can include bonuses and overtime) or other income (self-emplyment, rental income, pension, dividends from shares etc), or you must have between you substantial savings to make up the difference. This is unavoidable.

The amount of bank statements you need will depend upon which category you use. If your husband earns at least £1,550 per month every month before tax, you could apply under Category A and supply 6 months statements and pay slips. If his monthly pay varies or he's held more than one job in the year but still managed to earn £18,600 in the entire year, you would need 12 months bank statatements and pay slips. If he's self-employed, he might need 1-2 years worth of statements, audited accounts etc.


----------



## mhedz_985

2farapart said:


> Your husband has to earn a minimum £18,600 per year before tax through salary (this can include bonuses and overtime) or other income (self-emplyment, rental income, pension, dividends from shares etc), or you must have between you substantial savings to make up the difference. This is unavoidable.
> 
> The amount of bank statements you need will depend upon which category you use. If your husband earns at least £1,550 per month every month before tax, you could apply under Category A and supply 6 months statements and pay slips. If his monthly pay varies or he's held more than one job in the year but still managed to earn £18,600 in the entire year, you would need 12 months bank statatements and pay slips. If he's self-employed, he might need 1-2 years worth of statements, audited accounts etc.


it says on the flr(m) about the non employment income and mentioning abt benefits can u include it on the salry to make it up?..


----------



## 2farapart

Only some benefits count (maternity benefits, child maintenance as examples). Income-related benefits and tax credits do not count. Page 24 of this guide to meeting the financial requirement explains what can be used.

A few benefits exempt you from the financial requirement (disability or carer's allowance). Instead, your husband would need to prove that he can maintain you adequately (so would need to show between income and disability allowance that he has around £112 left over per week after housing expenses).


----------



## Joppa

mhedz_985 said:


> it says on the flr(m) about the non employment income and mentioning abt benefits can u include it on the salry to make it up?..


Non-employment income is thing like rent, dividends and bank interest. Only certain benefits can be included, such as maternity allowance, but not most other benefits like income support, tax credits, child benefit or housing benefit.


----------



## mhedz_985

2farapart said:


> Only some benefits count (maternity benefits, child maintenance as examples). Income-related benefits and tax credits do not count. Page 24 of this guide to meeting the financial requirement explains what can be used.
> 
> A few benefits exempt you from the financial requirement (disability or carer's allowance). Instead, your husband would need to prove that he can maintain you adequately (so would need to show between income and disability allowance that he has around £112 left over per week after housing expenses).


ok this the situation: my husbands annual salary is £12,000 he gets working and child tax credit and child benefit ... honestly we aint got savings, and im not working because im on a student visa which only allows me to work bloody 10hrs lol,, so didnt bother working.. if we put money in our savings account now do u think they will accept that or they'll gonna question it? thanks,,


----------



## Joppa

mhedz_985 said:


> ok this the situation: my husbands annual salary is £12,000 he gets working and child tax credit and child benefit ... honestly we aint got savings, and im not working because im on a student visa which only allows me to work bloody 10hrs lol,, so didnt bother working.. if we put money in our savings account now do u think they will accept that or they'll gonna question it? thanks,,


It has to be in your account for 6 months, and it has to be for the minimum of £16,000. In order to meet the shortfall in income, you need (18600 - 12000) x 2.5 + 16000 = £32,500. Once this total is reached, you must leave it untouched in your account for 6 months before you can apply.


----------



## mhedz_985

Joppa said:


> It has to be in your account for 6 months, and it has to be for the minimum of £16,000. In order to meet the shortfall in income, you need (18600 - 12000) x 2.5 + 16000 = £32,500. Once this total is reached, you must leave it untouched in your account for 6 months before you can apply.



is the £18-20,000 b4 tax?.. oh we cant do that now then my visa will expire in march! will just go there and see what happens and keep appealing if they refuse it but yah fingers cross


----------



## 2farapart

The £18,600 is before tax (ie gross pay).

There's no point in applying if you don't meet this amount because it WILL be refused and the only grounds for appeal you would have is where UKBA has made a mistake. There won't be a mistake though and so your appeal will also fail which means you would have a refusal and an appeal lost and in your records. It's such a lot of money to throw away too. All we can suggest is, somehow, your husband getting a better job (or an additional part-time job) so that after your visa expires, you will be able to apply as spouse from the Philippines. Knowing what unemployment is like here, I don't say it lightly, but I fear it's the only option open to you - unless your husband joins you in the Philippines instead.

Whatever you do, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## mhedz_985

2farapart said:


> The £18,600 is before tax (ie gross pay).
> 
> There's no point in applying if you don't meet this amount because it WILL be refused and the only grounds for appeal you would have is where UKBA has made a mistake. There won't be a mistake though and so your appeal will also fail which means you would have a refusal and an appeal lost and in your records. It's such a lot of money to throw away too. All we can suggest is, somehow, your husband getting a better job (or an additional part-time job) so that after your visa expires, you will be able to apply as spouse from the Philippines. Knowing what unemployment is like here, I don't say it lightly, but I fear it's the only option open to you - unless your husband joins you in the Philippines instead.
> 
> Whatever you do, I wish you the best of luck.


can he include his tips maybe to add it up?.. they might consider it as we got a baby what do u think? thanks,,


----------



## KJLNZ

Hi guys,

Been reading this forum for a few months and it has helped me stay sane while waiting for my Unmarried Partner Visa. 

It finally arrived today, and so I thought I would let everyone on here know so it gives them an idea of where the UKBA are at with applications. 

I had my biometrics taken in the Cardiff office on the *4th of May *(had to go in and do it as the barcode didn't work so couldn't do it at the local post office), received everything back today - *19th January*. Just waiting for the BRP now. 

Good luck to everyone else who is waiting - I know how stressful it can be!

KJLNZ


----------



## Joppa

mhedz_985 said:


> can he include his tips maybe to add it up?.. they might consider it as we got a baby what do u think? thanks,,


Tips and commissions can be added provided he is entitled to receive them, and are mentioned in his letter of employment. But since the amount will vary from month to month, you can only do it under Category B.

Having a baby won't alter the situation at all and you still have to meet the requirement in full. No discretion or concession applied.


----------



## Sergil

Found this site whilst searching for UKBA flr(m) processing times. Disheartened at the wait times I'm reading on here.

After failing to secure an appointment anywhere in the country we had no option but apply by post as my now husband's fiance visa was about to expire. Application was sent 30/8/12 and submitted biometrics on 03/12/12. So approaching the 5 month mark now in terms of waiting.

I'm thinking to request the return of my passport in the hope that this will perhap prompt a response. Will let you all know the outcome - feel I've nothing to lose by doing this.


----------



## MelodyPond

Sergil said:


> I'm thinking to request the return of my passport in the hope that this will perhap prompt a response. Will let you all know the outcome - feel I've nothing to lose by doing this.


I don't know a lot about this but I thought that if you ask them to return your passport then they would treat your application as withdrawn. Maybe contact them just for an update?


----------



## KJLNZ

Sergil said:


> I'm thinking to request the return of my passport in the hope that this will perhap prompt a response. Will let you all know the outcome - feel I've nothing to lose by doing this.


It made no difference in my case. My partner had to request his passport back a couple of months after I sent the application off as he had to travel for work and it still took 8 months before I got my visa back. They process the applications in the order they receive them and something as simple as requesting a sponsor's passport back isn't going to make them change that order. 

But yes, you have nothing to lose by requesting your passport back - they will take a copy of it and send it back without any problems. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting for an answer.

KJLNZ


----------



## 2farapart

KJLNZ said:


> It made no difference in my case. My partner had to request his passport back a couple of months after I sent the application off as he had to travel for work and it still took 8 months before I got my visa back. They process the applications in the order they receive them and something as simple as requesting a sponsor's passport back isn't going to make them change that order.
> 
> But yes, you have nothing to lose by requesting your passport back - they will take a copy of it and send it back without any problems.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for an answer.
> 
> KJLNZ


Thank you for posting this. It's good to know that you CAN actually get back critical documents without having to withdraw your application. Very useful to know.


----------



## KJLNZ

Just to clarify - you can get your sponsor's passport back without any problems.

If you want yours back then that would result in your application being withdrawn. 

When my sponsor's passport was returned it clearly stated on it that my application would not be affected by the return of his passport which was certainly good to know. 

KJLNZ


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain

*My Status*



Joppa said:


> Fed up with interminable wait, the applicant withdrew their postal application and is going to re-submit at PEO premium service. Only possible if your existing visa hasn't expired in the meantime.


Confirmed, Joppa. I just spoke to someone from the UKBA. If I withdraw my application, my documents would be returned within 21 days. I then have to be out of the UK 28 days after the documents are dispatched.

Needless to say, they'd keep the £££s and I'd need to spend $$$$ to apply again from the US. But at least I'd be able to work and see how my waterlogged books/clothes/furniture are doing from Sandy!

Timeline: Fiancée visa expired 08 December 2012.

* Submitted postal application: totally straightforward, met financial requirement absolutely, language requirement absolutely, pretty every much every requirement absolutely thrown at us 07 November 2012

* Payment taken 08 November 2012 (!)

* Acknowledgment letter sent 09 November

* as of today: nothing, nada, zip.

NYer


----------



## someshine

NewYorkerinBritain said:


> Confirmed, Joppa. I just spoke to someone from the UKBA. If I withdraw my application, my documents would be returned within 21 days. I then have to be out of the UK 28 days after the documents are dispatched.
> 
> Needless to say, they'd keep the £££s and I'd need to spend $$$$ to apply again from the US. But at least I'd be able to work and see how my waterlogged books/clothes/furniture are doing from Sandy!
> 
> Timeline: Fiancée visa expired 08 December 2012.
> 
> * Submitted postal application: totally straightforward, met financial requirement absolutely, language requirement absolutely, pretty every much every requirement absolutely thrown at us 07 November 2012
> 
> * Payment taken 08 November 2012 (!)
> 
> * Acknowledgment letter sent 09 November
> 
> * as of today: nothing, nada, zip.
> 
> NYer


So, from your post it sounds like as long as the spouse visa is applied for before the fiance visa has expired, you're allowed to be in this sort of visa limbo while your spouse visa is being processed, is that correct? And also is it true that one cannot work until the spouse visa has been granted? If so I think I would try to get a same-day priority appointment and not do it by post if it's taking months to process a spouse visa by post. You must be so frustrated! At least you're with your husband though. I'm currently waiting for my fiance visa to go through and looking toward the next steps of what I'll have to do for spousal visa while I'm sat here bored and not with my fiance.


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain

*Exactly!*



someshine said:


> So, from your post it sounds like as long as the spouse visa is applied for before the fiance visa has expired, you're allowed to be in this sort of visa limbo while your spouse visa is being processed, is that correct? And also is it true that one cannot work until the spouse visa has been granted? If so I think I would try to get a same-day priority appointment and not do it by post if it's taking months to process a spouse visa by post. You must be so frustrated! At least you're with your husband though. I'm currently waiting for my fiance visa to go through and looking toward the next steps of what I'll have to do for spousal visa while I'm sat here bored and not with my fiance.


Yes, that's _exactly_ it... you're in visa limbo and unable to travel or work or the UKBA's other concern, partake of public funds. More than that, you will feel as if you don't belong. It's almost as if you have to be two people; friends and family will be happy and encouraging, thinking all is well, but that unsettled feeling of not quite being legal is terrible. So you're in this bipolar state of being happily married and terrified something will go wrong with the application and life will come crashing down. Definitely go for the priority. Please!

And I'm not with hubby... he's on a week-long (one of many) business trip in Portugal (he has two passports.) If he were here, he'd tell me to get off this forum... I've read him so many heartbreaking posts it depresses him, but I like to try and help others with my experience. And it helps me.

I went through the estrangement process too; having had to fly to New York, apply for the fiancée visa there, get it, plan the wedding from there, fly back, and get married....

Very best of luck!

NYer


----------



## someshine

NewYorkerinBritain said:


> Yes, that's _exactly_ it... you're in visa limbo and unable to travel or work or the UKBA's other concern, partake of public funds. More than that, you will feel as if you don't belong. It's almost as if you have to be two people; friends and family will be happy and encouraging, thinking all is well, but that unsettled feeling of not quite being legal is terrible. So you're in this bipolar state of being happily married and terrified something will go wrong with the application and life will come crashing down. Definitely go for the priority. Please!
> 
> And I'm not with hubby... he's on a week-long (one of many) business trip in Portugal (he has two passports.) If he were here, he'd tell me to get off this forum... I've read him so many heartbreaking posts it depresses him, but I like to try and help others with my experience. And it helps me.
> 
> I went through the estrangement process too; having had to fly to New York, apply for the fiancée visa there, get it, plan the wedding from there, fly back, and get married....
> 
> Very best of luck!
> 
> NYer


Wow you summed up exactly how I'm feeling about this. Well said. 
My fiance tells me to get off this forum sometimes but then other days he'll ask me what people are saying on here. 
I can't believe that as of last June these fiance visas were processing in a matter of days instead of the 15-30 business days they are now. Did spouse visas used to go that quickly as well? Wonder what the hell happened?


----------



## beth1

well I just lost my job back in the states that they were holding for me for a year now, I also lost my American wedding, the airfare, car hire and travel insurance.
my family who had booked there flights to fly to our American wedding also had to cancel.
I have been here in the U.K since Jan 2012 we were married in england in April and applied for our spouse visa in may, and have never heard a thing since .we did contact the agency after 6 months as said on there website only to be told our application is still pending.I'm now on anti depressants for the first time in my life.
I 'd like to know wheres my rights to a family life we hear about all the time??


----------



## makzee

I hate UKBA


Pls tell me how to check my application status, I wrote a letter to them on Dec 5th and yet no reply for the status.

I applied on june 3rd 
Biometric done in Aug somewhere and now it's been ages....

M sick and tired...my company wants the visa which got expired today 27th jan 2013: and I just have one page letter whxih says we have your application received from UKBA ; how to proof then tht it's still pending ; they thinking m lying


Help me guys help me.......thx


----------



## 2farapart

someshine said:


> Wonder what the hell happened?


Staff redundancies, services scaled back, office closures etc - all under the banner of 'public spending cuts' the government has been making as part of Britain's 'austerity measures'. UKBA was already struggling before all these cuts, and I'm sure the complex rule changes last year only added to the burden. There was also a thread posted here recently giving news that UKBA New York hub was closing, and that Sheffield, UK would be processing those applications. With this in mind, the current state of play is grim as portrayed in this Telegraph article: Immigration backlog of 16,000 migrants uncovered by inspectors - Telegraph. They found one spouse FLR application that was apparently a decade old! Most, fortunately, are not THAT old, but people have been waiting 10 months plus.

I don't know how that has impacted overseas hubs, but those applications that have been forwarded to the UK may well be caught up in this mess. It's not at all good news I know (made 200% worse by the fact there seems to be no way of contacting anyone for an update), but at least it's now being made a very public spectacle, which _should_ in turn mean something might be done soon (not sure what, but it clearly can't go on like this).


----------



## 2farapart

makzee said:


> I hate UKBA
> 
> 
> Pls tell me how to check my application status, I wrote a letter to them on Dec 5th and yet no reply for the status.
> 
> I applied on june 3rd
> Biometric done in Aug somewhere and now it's been ages....
> 
> M sick and tired...my company wants the visa which got expired today 27th jan 2013: and I just have one page letter whxih says we have your application received from UKBA ; how to proof then tht it's still pending ; they thinking m lying
> 
> 
> Help me guys help me.......thx


I'm sorry - this is a total mess. 

I think all you can do is point out articles like that one I linked to in the previous post (link copied below) explaining that your application will be caught in this, show your acknowledgement letter and assure your company that the application HAS been received by UKBA, but there is no way that applicants are able to contact UKBA (all lines simply give their web-site URL and then disconnect). Applications for visas in the UK are taking anything up to 10 months currently, so it's highly possible your new visa won't be ready for another couple of months at least.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...f-16000-migrants-uncovered-by-inspectors.html


----------



## selle

I wish I had read this forum and gone for the premium service.

It only took me 6 weeks to get my fiance visa in Hong Kong and I really thought it would probably take around the same time to receive my spouse visa. No more than 6 months anyway because UKBA states that they aim to complete applcations within 6 months. Plus, my case is extremely straight forward, it ticks ALL boxes really, however I still hear nothing from UKBA...

Application submitted in July 2012 and biometrics completed in Nov 2012. It has officially been over 6 months now. We have tried EVERY way to contact UKBA to beg for a tiny bit of information but they are just absolutely unhelpful. We just want to know the timeline so we could at least plan our life. But all they answer is "we have no time scale". How rediculous! We paid a lot of money and they hold ALL our original documents and it has been half a year and they just push you away saying they cant tell you anything. I have never seen an awful service like this. Moreover, whatever reasons you give, they just ask you to withdraw application. 

From what I see in this forum (thank to everyone who shared his/her story), it now takes 10 months to complete an application. But premium service users need to wait for around 4-6 weeks only. The fee difference between postal and premium is 300+ pounds. Who would have thought 8 months only worths 300 pounds? What I mean is, besides my good experience in getting fiance visa, the other reason I used postal service was when I saw the price difference I thought it would be only 3 months longer than premium service, instead of 9 months longer....

Shame on UKBA. They indeed have no reason to hold up our documents for more than 6 months. I feel like being imprisoned now. Cant work, cant leave the country, no income, cant plan anyting ahead, no information is provided. Where is our human right?


----------



## 2farapart

The irony really is that the worst processing times seem now to be within the UK as you've found (ie those who are applying for Further Leave To Remain without paying for the same-day PEO appointment). Many countries that used to be traditionally slow are processing in 40 - 60 days max (that's without a priority service too).


----------



## makzee

So thats mean That's wht UK is....

You know in my language there is a old saying

"Kabar ka haal murda jane" which means

"Only a dead man can tell you the story of graveyard" 

So it's likely the same we who are in UK can only tell you the true face of UK....

I have an final interview call from Qatar a well known company name Parsons and I can't tell them when I can be available for face to face....what a mess they have made to my life !!! I hate UK.....& UKBA


----------



## jennymu

NewYorkerinBritain said:


> Yes, that's _exactly_ it... you're in visa limbo and unable to travel or work or the UKBA's other concern, partake of public funds. More than that, you will feel as if you don't belong. It's almost as if you have to be two people; friends and family will be happy and encouraging, thinking all is well, but that unsettled feeling of not quite being legal is terrible. So you're in this bipolar state of being happily married and terrified something will go wrong with the application and life will come crashing down. Definitely go for the priority. Please!
> 
> And I'm not with hubby... he's on a week-long (one of many) business trip in Portugal (he has two passports.) If he were here, he'd tell me to get off this forum... I've read him so many heartbreaking posts it depresses him, but I like to try and help others with my experience. And it helps me.
> 
> I went through the estrangement process too; having had to fly to New York, apply for the fiancée visa there, get it, plan the wedding from there, fly back, and get married....
> 
> Very best of luck!
> 
> NYer


 I just want to ask about work permission during switching visa from student visa to spouse visa. Is that true? i do not find any relevent documents to state that no work permission during these period of time.


----------



## 2farapart

jennymu said:


> I just want to ask about work permission during switching visa from student visa to spouse visa. Is that true? i do not find any relevent documents to state that no work permission during these period of time.


If you've applied for a new visa before your current visa expired, you can remain here and await the decision under the terms of your recently expired visa.


----------



## MandyMV

*Re: working in UK*



makzee said:


> I hate UKBA
> 
> 
> Pls tell me how to check my application status, I wrote a letter to them on Dec 5th and yet no reply for the status.
> 
> I applied on june 3rd
> Biometric done in Aug somewhere and now it's been ages....
> 
> M sick and tired...my company wants the visa which got expired today 27th jan 2013: and I just have one page letter whxih says we have your application received from UKBA ; how to proof then tht it's still pending ; they thinking m lying
> 
> 
> Help me guys help me.......thx


Hi Makzee

From what I read on the UKBA website you are eligible to work under the conditions of your previous visa while your visa is being processed. There is a phone number for employers to call to verify that your application is taking so long. I'm thrilled that it turns out I kept a copy of my passport and Tier 1 Post Work Study visa so with that, the receipt of my documents and the phone number to reach UKBA you should be legally allowed to work. It's listed under the UKBA Contact Directory.

Hope this helps!
Mandy

Submitted application 20 October 2012
Biometrics submitted 7 January 2013
Still waiting...


----------



## MandyMV

It's great that the media has started to take an interest in the UKBA and backlog. Does anyone know of a way we can petition members of the government? Write to our MPs? Write into the media? Maybe it's overly American of me but since we seem to be such a large group shouldn't there be a way that we can pressure the government to get this sorted?


----------



## MandyMV

Just to update my post - I've just written to my local MP and to Mark Harper, the Minister of State for Immigration hoping to outline the plight of legal immigrants caught in visa limbo. Who know what will come of it, but I figured it's worth a try. I'd encourage everyone else reading here to write to your local MPs and the Minister of State for Immigration. In marketing they tend to calculate that if one person writes about something that another 10 are affected by it. 

Let's show what a big group we are! Let's make some noise!


----------



## Lana_Me

MandyMV said:


> Hi Makzee
> 
> From what I read on the UKBA website you are eligible to work under the conditions of your previous visa while your visa is being processed. There is a phone number for employers to call to verify that your application is taking so long. I'm thrilled that it turns out I kept a copy of my passport and Tier 1 Post Work Study visa so with that, the receipt of my documents and the phone number to reach UKBA you should be legally allowed to work. It's listed under the UKBA Contact Directory.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> Mandy
> 
> Submitted application 20 October 2012
> Biometrics submitted 7 January 2013
> Still waiting...



Could you please share that phone number?? Thanks!


----------



## MandyMV

Sure thing - Phone: 
0300 123 4699 

The forum wouldn't let me post the web link. Hope this helps!

And everyone write to your MPs!


----------



## Lana_Me

MandyMV said:


> Sure thing - Phone:
> 0300 123 4699
> 
> The forum wouldn't let me post the web link. Hope this helps!
> 
> And everyone write to your MPs!


Thanks a lot! Will definitely write to my MP


----------



## Joppa

I have heard the employers' helpline sometimes gives out wrong advice. Someone was told an immigrant whose application for extension or switching is pending and whose existing visa has expired *cannot *work!


----------



## kro4a

2farapart said:


> If you've applied for a new visa before your current visa expired, you can remain here and await the decision under the terms of your recently expired visa.


but its just doesnt make any sense, if visa expired you are illegal..do you know of anyone having problems with their stay here in the UK when visa expired?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

kro4a said:


> but its just doesnt make any sense, if visa expired you are illegal..do you know of anyone having problems with their stay here in the UK when visa expired?


In the case when you're trying to renew a visa/switch to another visa class, if you are unable to secure a PEO premium appointment for whatever reason (either can't get one or can't afford the extra £££ fee), then mailing in the application before the current application is your only option, and since it is an understood and accepted fact that postal applications take months to process, the UKBA does not consider people who have mailed in their visa applications before they expire to be overstaying on the visa because they have proof that they tried to obtain a new visa before their current visa expired.

For example, I arrived in the UK on a Fiancee Visa that had an expiry date of 24 January 2013. I know that I had to switch to a FLR(M) visa after I got married but before 24 January. 

If my husband and I were unable to get a PEO appointment on or before 24 January 2013, I would have to mail in my FLR(M) application to the UKBA and make sure that the Royal Mail put a post mark date on my application package of no later than 24 January 2013. 

The UKBA uses the Royal Mail post mark (or, if you courier the application, the date that the courier company receives the application) as the date on which you apply, so it's important that you make sure that the date that Royal Mail puts on the package is clear and legible so that the UKBA can see it... if they can't read it, they will use the previous day's date as the date of application.

If I put the application in the mail on 24 January and the UKBA didn't receive the package until 25 January or 26 January, I would not be considered to be on a visa overstay, as they would see the post mark was before the Fianc(e)e visa had expired, and I would be allowed to remain in the UK until they considered my application and decided if they would approve or refuse it. 

I would not be allowed to look for work while I waited for the UKBA to give me a decision (looking for work is forbidden on a Fiance(e) visa, but is allowed if you get a FLR(M) visa... if I was on a visa that allowed me to work, I could continue to work until the decision was made because that visa would still be considered valid until they either approved or refused my application) nor would I be allowed to travel anywhere except between England, Northern Ireland, Scotland or Wales (I wouldn't have a passport, even if I did want to travel) but at least I wouldn't be expected to leave while a decision was being made.

If I didn't have the FLR(M) application ready to go into the mail by 24 January, then I would have to return to Canada and apply for a Spouse Visa from there... if I stayed longer than 24 January, the UKBA woud considered me to have overstayed on my Fiancee Visa and would very likely refuse my Spouse Application.


----------



## kro4a

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> In the case when you're trying to renew a visa/switch to another visa class, if you are unable to secure a PEO premium appointment for whatever reason (either can't get one or can't afford the extra £££ fee), then mailing in the application before the current application is your only option, and since it is an understood and accepted fact that postal applications take months to process, the UKBA does not consider people who have mailed in their visa applications before they expire to be overstaying on the visa because they have proof that they tried to obtain a new visa before their current visa expired.
> 
> For example, I arrived in the UK on a Fiancee Visa that had an expiry date of 24 January 2013. I know that I had to switch to a FLR(M) visa after I got married but before 24 January.
> 
> If my husband and I were unable to get a PEO appointment on or before 24 January 2013, I would have to mail in my FLR(M) application to the UKBA and make sure that the Royal Mail put a post mark date on my application package of no later than 24 January 2013. The UKBA uses the Royal Mail post mark (or, if you courier the application, the date that the courier company receives the application) as the date on which you apply, so it's important that you make sure that the date that Royal Mail puts on the package is clear and legible so that the UKBA can see it.
> 
> If I put the application in the mail on 24 January and the UKBA didn't receive the package until 25 January or 26 January, I would not be considered to be on a visa overstay, as they would see the post mark was before the Fianc(e)e visa had expired, and would be allowed to remain in the UK until they considered my application and decided if they would approve or refuse it.
> 
> I would not be allowed to look for work while I waited for the UKBA to give me a decision (looking for work is forbidden on a Fiance(e) visa, but is allowed if you get a FLR(M) visa) nor would I be allowed to travel anywhere except between England, Northern Ireland, Scotland or Wales (I wouldn't have a passport, even if I did want to travel) but at least I wouldn't be expected to leave while a decision was being made.
> 
> If I didn't have the FLR(M) application ready to go into the mail by 24 January, then I would have to return to Canada and apply for a Spouse Visa from there... if I stayed longer than 24 January, the UKBA woud considered me to have overstayed on my Fiancee Visa and would very likely refuse my Spouse Application.


Thanks for that. It is close to what i did, my fiance visa expires on 29 March and i decided to apply earlier and posted my FLR (M) application on 12 December. 

I just dont know what to do now..involve solicitors or keep waiting, its almost 2 months and i didnt have a biometrics appt. yet and there is no chance to cancel honeymoon as it was planned last year, i wrote and attached booking confirmation with my application..we will just lose more money if we wont go..


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

kro4a said:


> Thanks for that. It is close to what i did, my fiance visa expires on 29 March and i decided to apply earlier and posted my FLR (M) application on 12 December.
> 
> I just dont know what to do now..involve solicitors or keep waiting, its almost 2 months and i didnt have a biometrics appt. yet and there is no chance to cancel honeymoon as it was planned last year, i wrote and attached booking confirmation with my application..we will just lose more money if we wont go..


Unfortunately, you _will_ have to cancel your honeymoon, as you won't likely receive a decision before May or June at the very earliest... applications are taking up to 10 months at the moment and the UKBA won't rush your application just because you included a booking confirmation for a honeymoon vacation in the application. 

Consulting a solicitor won't help your case either... the only instance in which you _might_ have a chance for faster processing is in the case of having a terminally ill parent in your home country who is about to pass away, and even then the UKBA judges these requests on a case by case basis and they reserve the right to refuse the request.

If you wanted a faster response, the UKBA expects you to have done a premium appointment at a PEO office... with the premium appointment, you would have received a same-day decision and, upon successful application, you would receive your Biometric Residence Permit within 10 days of your approval and would be free to leave the UK and also look for work.

I am sorry.


----------



## jumpinggene

If people are actually suffering due to the UKBA processing times, would we have *any* legal recourse? I don't know what the UK subscribes to (as in, which rules they govern themselves by), so don't honestly know. My freedom of movement, IMHO, is unduly and unreasonably restricted by the UKBA at the moment. Surely my human rights are being transgressed?

Application made 25 June. Biometrics 5 Aug.

Number of jobs applied to in the past month: 6. Number of jobs lost due to lack of visa: 1.

I would really like to get on with my life. I have paid tax and NI for almost 5 years now. My application is straightforward. Like all of you, I don't quite understand why I'm being punished.

Oh look, here's an apt smiley! :boxing:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Playing Devil's Advocate here...

As much as I would tend to agree with you about the excessive wait times, as far as the UKBA is concerned you aren't being subject to any hardships, seeing as you are allowed to stay in the UK without penalty while they process your application, and while you can't leave the UK for a vacation, you're not being told to leave because you're overstaying your visa... also, while you're not able to look for or take up work while you wait for a decision on your application, you are expected to be supported by your sponsor in the interim.

Sucky situation, I know, but given the comparative ease of getting into the UK, it's not the longest wait in the western world... I've seen the K-1 Fiancee application for the U.S.A. and all of the questions and details required on _that_ document makes the Fiancee Visa application form look like a walk in the park; it would take me about a year to get my husband into Canada (and that's assuming that I submit a complete and straight forward application here in London... if he and I lived in Canada, it would be over a year for me to sponsor him).


----------



## 2farapart

Yes, as dire as the UK situation is for processing applications at the moment, it's still favourably comparable to many other countries. The problem though is expectation, where it _used_ to take 2-3 months...

What UKBA likely wasn't able to do was foresee the extent of the effect that office closures and staff cutbacks would have at the same time settlement rules were overhauled. I'm sure they had no idea how dire things would become (and if they had, it would make no difference because the government IS cutting back public services, and will continue to do so until at least 2017). This means we have almost a year's worth of applications expecting a visa in 2-3 months, and suddenly facing a horrible reality that it's now more likely to be 10 months (a situation they unlikely could have forewarned in time for the current waiting applicants).


----------



## EHolly

Anecdotal evidence from several forums suggests that applications with biometrics dating from mid-May to mid-June are currently being processed and visas issued. One contributor also says they received a letter stating

'In recent months the number of applications for both temporary and indefinite leave have been higher than anticipated. We have service improvement plans in place and we expect that performance in all areas of permanent migration (settlement, European casework and nationality) will be back within service standard by March 2013. Most areas of temporary migration (employment routes, stuents and sponsorship), will be back wthin service standard by the end of February 2013 but other cases may take slightly longer. We have increased the numbers of staff in both temporary and permanent migratio to improve our proudctivity and the UK Border Agency Board is overseeing the improvement plans to ensure that prgoress in reducing waiting times remains on track.' 

I've pulled this from someone else's post, so I can't guarantee it's content. Also, I think we all know that what the UKBA says and the reality aren't always the same thing. But hopefully it means that progess is being made.


----------



## jumpinggene

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Playing Devil's Advocate here...
> 
> Sucky situation, I know, but given the comparative ease of getting into the UK, it's not the longest wait in the western world... I've seen the K-1 Fiancee application for the U.S.A. and all of the questions and details required on _that_ document makes the Fiancee Visa application form look like a walk in the park; it would take me about a year to get my husband into Canada (and that's assuming that I submit a complete and straight forward application here in London... if he and I lived in Canada, it would be over a year for me to sponsor him).


Heh, I don't mind a bit of Devil's Advocate.

...but at least you'd know up front that it'd take a year to get your husband into Canada. The only information I could find on the UKBA website about processing times stated that they process 100% of applications within 90 days. I trusted that statistic in good faith. Even now, on many Freedom of Information Act requests, apparently it takes something like "an average of 47 working days" for applications to be "decisioned". Even based on that stat, many people might make the mistake of assuming they'd be able to travel at will within 2-3 months. 

So I suppose if I'd known I'd be waiting for 9 months (or more) beforehand, I'd have paid the extra £300 (I know there are loads of us in the same boat!). I didn't expect the UKBA to be untruthful on their own site, ya know? I would like to travel (we postponed our honeymoon), but it's not only holidays that are affected. I posted in December about my dad (who had attempted suicide - we think as a side effect of some of his meds; he's much better now). There is really no way to explain how helpless one feels when family things get serious and there's just nothing you can do about it but watch from afar.

So, in summary, it's the loss of control and shock at feeling like I've been lied to. More the fool me to feel surprised at a governmental agency playing silly ******s with the truth...


----------



## selle

MandyMV said:


> It's great that the media has started to take an interest in the UKBA and backlog. Does anyone know of a way we can petition members of the government? Write to our MPs? Write into the media? Maybe it's overly American of me but since we seem to be such a large group shouldn't there be a way that we can pressure the government to get this sorted?


This is exactly what my family and I have been thinking of. We know there are thousands of people feeling frustrated with UKBA like us and we think we should let UKBA know they are rediculous and extremely unreasonable. We have already contacted our local MP. But frankly I am not sure UKBA would care about our feelings coz it is such a cold blooded, inefficient and lazy department.


----------



## selle

jumpinggene said:


> Heh, I don't mind a bit of Devil's Advocate.
> 
> ...but at least you'd know up front that it'd take a year to get your husband into Canada. The only information I could find on the UKBA website about processing times stated that they process 100% of applications within 90 days. I trusted that statistic in good faith. Even now, on many Freedom of Information Act requests, apparently it takes something like "an average of 47 working days" for applications to be "decisioned". Even based on that stat, many people might make the mistake of assuming they'd be able to travel at will within 2-3 months.
> 
> So I suppose if I'd known I'd be waiting for 9 months (or more) beforehand, I'd have paid the extra £300 (I know there are loads of us in the same boat!). I didn't expect the UKBA to be untruthful on their own site, ya know? I would like to travel (we postponed our honeymoon), but it's not only holidays that are affected. I posted in December about my dad (who had attempted suicide - we think as a side effect of some of his meds; he's much better now). There is really no way to explain how helpless one feels when family things get serious and there's just nothing you can do about it but watch from afar.
> 
> So, in summary, it's the loss of control and shock at feeling like I've been lied to. More the fool me to feel surprised at a governmental agency playing silly ******s with the truth...


I cant agree with you more. Apparently UKBA is highly inefficient, but if the information they provided had been clearer in the first place, such as if they had indicated that by paying 300 pounds more an applicant would not have to wait for up to 10 months, the entire siutation would have been way better than now. 

I still think it is our basic human right to know what is happening and when we will get our visa. It is also our human right to travel, no matter what for, after having waited for over 6 months. Afterall, we are applicants who have paid a lot of money to stay in this country with spouse, promising that we will not take any subsidies from government. A lot of us will even work and pay tax. We do deserve some proper service.


----------



## jumpinggene

selle said:


> I cant agree with you more. Apparently UKBA is highly inefficient, but if the information they provided had been clearer in the first place, such as if they had indicated that by paying 300 pounds more an applicant would not have to wait for up to 10 months, the entire siutation would have been way better than now.
> 
> I still think it is our basic human right to know what is happening and when we will get our visa. It is also our human right to travel, no matter what for, after having waited for over 6 months. Afterall, we are applicants who have paid a lot of money to stay in this country with spouse, promising that we will not take any subsidies from government. A lot of us will even work and pay tax. We do deserve some proper service.


Yup. Just to add: I've been living and working here for 5 years, paying tax and NI. When I moved from a Work Permit to a Tier 1 visa, I think it took 6 weeks.


----------



## McKenna

*still waiting.*

Hi everyone, just thought I'd share an update.

Applied 26 July, 2012
(Old visa expired 27 August, 2012)
Sent biometrics 29 Nov, 2012

Still nothing. Just over the 6 month mark and I am absolutely desperate to get it back, it is having a massively detrimental impact on my life at the minute. The lack of updates (coupled with other bad news, they always say it comes in threes don't they?!) has caused me to sign off with stress for a month and go on anti-depressants. I'm back at work now but it is not a positive place to be and I have a feeling there are things going on behind the scenes with HR regarding my current visa status, though I am still here and entitled to work legally. It is imperative I get my visa back so I can finally get a new job!

Also, my English partner needs his passport back by the end of April. I know its possible to request it back ( thanks Iheartcalvin!) so fingers crossed but the whole idea is making me very nervous that they'd misinterpret the request and cancel the application. I'm hoping we won't be waiting until then for an answer.

I haven't contacted them because everyone is saying it got them nowhere and I can't afford to spend an hour on the phone to an 0870 number just to hear that. I know a lot of people have written to their MPs about this though I don't even know where I'd start with that. Does anyone have a copy of their emails or letters they could send me?

Thanks for all your support and I have my fingers crossed for each of you that you get yours soon, I know just how trying this is.


----------



## jumpinggene

McKenna said:


> Hi everyone, just thought I'd share an update.
> 
> Applied 26 July, 2012
> (Old visa expired 27 August, 2012)
> Sent biometrics 29 Nov, 2012
> 
> Still nothing. Just over the 6 month mark and I am absolutely desperate to get it back, it is having a massively detrimental impact on my life at the minute. The lack of updates (coupled with other bad news, they always say it comes in threes don't they?!) has caused me to sign off with stress for a month and go on anti-depressants. I'm back at work now but it is not a positive place to be and I have a feeling there are things going on behind the scenes with HR regarding my current visa status, though I am still here and entitled to work legally. It is imperative I get my visa back so I can finally get a new job!


See, this is the sort of thing I was talking about yesterday. If people are having actual health issues because of the situation, surely there must be a way of holding the UKBA legally accountable?

Anyway, I've just called the Immigration Enquiry Office again - those people are *really* upbeat, let me tell you. Still "no decision made". The person on the other side asked if I received any letters asking for further supporting documents (I haven't) and he said this is a good sign - that there's nothing wrong with the application. He just mentioned the large volume of applications and that they're struggling.

This call was a lot different to the call I made previously (just over a week ago): the person was well-informed, friendly, polite, supportive AND the phone was picked up almost immediately. Top marks there, then.

I will now write to them again. I am trying to get a new job and, honestly, I'm getting angry at being stopped. I will also be writing to my MP - just letting her know about the process so far, where I am, and how this has affected me. It may not change my immediate situation, but there really needs to be a shakeup of the system and a bit of forwarding thinking when laws are changed.

For those unsure about who their MP is, you can check at "findyourmp -dot- parliament -dot- uk"


----------



## selle

McKenna said:


> Hi everyone, just thought I'd share an update.
> 
> Applied 26 July, 2012
> (Old visa expired 27 August, 2012)
> Sent biometrics 29 Nov, 2012
> 
> Still nothing. Just over the 6 month mark and I am absolutely desperate to get it back, it is having a massively detrimental impact on my life at the minute. The lack of updates (coupled with other bad news, they always say it comes in threes don't they?!) has caused me to sign off with stress for a month and go on anti-depressants. I'm back at work now but it is not a positive place to be and I have a feeling there are things going on behind the scenes with HR regarding my current visa status, though I am still here and entitled to work legally. It is imperative I get my visa back so I can finally get a new job!
> 
> Also, my English partner needs his passport back by the end of April. I know its possible to request it back ( thanks Iheartcalvin!) so fingers crossed but the whole idea is making me very nervous that they'd misinterpret the request and cancel the application. I'm hoping we won't be waiting until then for an answer.
> 
> I haven't contacted them because everyone is saying it got them nowhere and I can't afford to spend an hour on the phone to an 0870 number just to hear that. I know a lot of people have written to their MPs about this though I don't even know where I'd start with that. Does anyone have a copy of their emails or letters they could send me?
> 
> Thanks for all your support and I have my fingers crossed for each of you that you get yours soon, I know just how trying this is.


I totally feel for you. We are all in the same boat. Of course I am on your side but you dont have to worry about UKBA cancelling your application due to your request of your husband's passport. They will need your consent before they do so. All you have to do is to highlight in your letter to UKBA that you are NOT withdrawing your application. Make a copy for yourself in case. There shouldnt be any problem. (you are advised to do it asap since it takes 21 days to send your husband's passport back according to this forum)

As mentioned previously I have already contacted my local MP. I just shared with him my situation and how much time I have wasted in my life because of UKBA. He then contacted UKBA for the updated status and a week later I received a letter from UKBA talking lots of bullsxxx and saying they would not prioritise any case but I could choose to withdraw my application!!!!! Pathetic! So they enclosed a form of giving consent to application withdrawal but unless I fill in the form and send it back they wouldnt do anything. So dont worry McKenna they have no right to cancel your application without your consent.

I would strongly suggest you to contact your MP and give him an authentic prove of your health condition from doctor. He could forward it to UKBA to see if they would consider giving your case any priority. Take good care of yourself becasue its totoally not worth to damage your own health because of the horrible UKBA. At least you are allowed to work at the moment........


----------



## McKenna

jumpinggene said:


> See, this is the sort of thing I was talking about yesterday. If people are having actual health issues because of the situation, surely there must be a way of holding the UKBA legally accountable?


Exactly, it is so ridiculous. It is the whole issue of having a complete lack of control over your own life just being a sitting duck plus the inability to challenge the UKBA due to possible implications on your application that sends me crazy.

It's impossible to imagine how it could feel being trapped unless you've gone through this process which is why you are all so invaluable. I never considered including doctor's notes in a letter to my MP but it is definitely a good idea! Thank you for your advice!


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain

*Mee too!*



jumpinggene said:


> See, this is the sort of thing I was talking about yesterday. If people are having actual health issues because of the situation, surely there must be a way of holding the UKBA legally accountable?
> 
> Anyway, I've just called the Immigration Enquiry Office again - those people are *really* upbeat, let me tell you. Still "no decision made". The person on the other side asked if I received any letters asking for further supporting documents (I haven't) and he said this is a good sign - that there's nothing wrong with the application. He just mentioned the large volume of applications and that they're struggling.
> 
> This call was a lot different to the call I made previously (just over a week ago): the person was well-informed, friendly, polite, supportive AND the phone was picked up almost immediately. Top marks there, then.
> 
> I will now write to them again. I am trying to get a new job and, honestly, I'm getting angry at being stopped.


I just wanted to echo your experience. The original poster (to your most recent response) is the second poster I've read (on this forum) going on meds to try and deal with the situation. I come from a land of lawsuits--I don't believe in frivolous legal battles, but we are a desperate community driven to extremes and extreme behavior in situations new to us, I think. No?

I'm sorry to deviate from the original purpose of the thread (I have posted my spouse visa timeline here though!) but these last posts have just resonated so strongly with me I had to reply....

The first time I called the UKBA in December of last year (in absolute terror since my fiancée visa had expired and I'd heard not a peep since the confirmation letter) the person who handled my query was actually hostile. And this is coming from a New Yorker.

When I next called (January this year) wanting to withdraw my postal application and re-apply from the US, the woman was sympathetic and knowledgeable. Weird how we had the same sort of experience there!

As for work and being angry-- I've been there. As an actress, I not only have had to reject offers from my home country but have had to turn down offers here. Leading roles in features... work on the West End... opportunities are being deleted from my inbox on a daily basis. But then I don't care when I read about families with children, forced apart; people needing to travel overseas for funerals, the horror stories go on and on.

Someone wrote here that they hate the UK due to the Border Agency's procedures. It saddened me, because I love this country and would not change a thing as regards our marriage (I wasn't aware of the wait times or new rules or July 9th or anything. I just wanted to spend as much time on this earth possible with hubby and travel. I wanted to get married in London, honeymoon in Scotland, and hold his hand and travel with him to all his business destinations. We did, had a blast, and never thought about the UKBA until November 2012.)

New Yorker in Britain


----------



## makzee

NewYorkerinBritain said:


> I just wanted to echo your experience. The original poster (to your most recent response) is the second poster I've read (on this forum) going on meds to try and deal with the situation. I come from a land of lawsuits--I don't believe in frivolous legal battles, but we are a desperate community driven to extremes and extreme behavior in situations new to us, I think. No?
> 
> I'm sorry to deviate from the original purpose of the thread (I have posted my spouse visa timeline here though!) but these last posts have just resonated so strongly with me I had to reply....
> 
> The first time I called the UKBA in December of last year (in absolute terror since my fiancée visa had expired and I'd heard not a peep since the confirmation letter) the person who handled my query was actually hostile. And this is coming from a New Yorker.
> 
> When I next called (January this year) wanting to withdraw my postal application and re-apply from the US, the woman was sympathetic and knowledgeable. Weird how we had the same sort of experience there!
> 
> As for work and being angry-- I've been there. As an actress, I not only have had to reject offers from my home country but have had to turn down offers here. Leading roles in features... work on the West End... opportunities are being deleted from my inbox on a daily basis. But then I don't care when I read about families with children, forced apart; people needing to travel overseas for funerals, the horror stories go on and on.
> 
> Someone wrote here that they hate the UK due to the Border Agency's procedures. It saddened me, because I love this country and would not change a thing as regards our marriage (I wasn't aware of the wait times or new rules or July 9th or anything. I just wanted to spend as much time on this earth possible with hubby and travel. I wanted to get married in London, honeymoon in Scotland, and hold his hand and travel with him to all his business destinations. We did, had a blast, and never thought about the UKBA until November 2012.)
> 
> New Yorker in Britain


So what's the status of your application now ? 

Am thinking to withdraw too as I got the job in Qatar and need to be there asap....

Applied in July 
Biometric in aug 
And Still waiting....


----------



## MandyMV

KJLNZ said:


> It made no difference in my case. My partner had to request his passport back a couple of months after I sent the application off as he had to travel for work and it still took 8 months before I got my visa back. They process the applications in the order they receive them and something as simple as requesting a sponsor's passport back isn't going to make them change that order.
> 
> But yes, you have nothing to lose by requesting your passport back - they will take a copy of it and send it back without any problems.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for an answer.
> 
> KJLNZ


Hi KJLNZ

Who did you contact to get your spouse's passport back? Were you sure they wouldn't cancel your application at that point? How did you know for sure?

Cheers
Mandy


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain

*Current Status*



makzee said:


> So what's the status of your application now ?
> 
> Am thinking to withdraw too as I got the job in Qatar and need to be there asap....
> 
> Applied in July
> Biometric in aug
> And Still waiting....


Hi Makzee,

my application is still pending. I decided to wait for my biometric invitation, as from the information on this forum, my letter was due around the time I wanted to withdraw.

I received my biometric invitation on the 28th of January (the UKBA letter was DATED January 21st.) I submitted my biometrics on the 30th of January.

I know I have a long wait ahead of me, but now I can live with my decision.

The matter here is, it may be that you have a decision to make. I understand (congratulations by the way) that you want to get things going as regards your job, but I wonder if your decision to withdraw might negatively affect your application, even under these circumstances?

It would be a shame to jeopardize your application after waiting so long. I know you don't want to jeopardize your job, but as we all know, one can't move forward until the UKBA gives you the green light.

I have lost many job opportunities too (both here and in the US during this visa hell) so I know how you feel.

NYer


----------



## shendean

newyorkerinbritain said:


> hi makzee,
> 
> my application is still pending. I decided to wait for my biometric invitation, as from the information on this forum, my letter was due around the time i wanted to withdraw.
> 
> I received my biometric invitation on the 28th of january (the ukba letter was dated january 21st.) i submitted my biometrics on the 30th of january.
> 
> I know i have a long wait ahead of me, but now i can live with my decision.
> 
> The matter here is, it may be that you have a decision to make. I understand (congratulations by the way) that you want to get things going as regards your job, but i wonder if your decision to withdraw might negatively affect your application, even under these circumstances?
> 
> It would be a shame to jeopardize your application after waiting so long. I know you don't want to jeopardize your job, but as we all know, one can't move forward until the ukba gives you the green light.
> 
> I have lost many job opportunities too (both here and in the us during this visa hell) so i know how you feel.
> 
> Nyer



hi newyorker!

I have been reading your post. I got ack letter from ukba nov 11. And had my biometric letter on 28 of jan but exact date on the letter is jan22. And done my biometric on jan 30. Im doing extension flr-m coz i have not passed my life in the uk test. I got flight on march so was hoping we got our approval letter this month...


----------



## shendean

Im new to this forum so heres my timeline!

Flr-m extension
nov11 ack letter recieved
jan28 bioemetric letter
jan30 done bio

and now waiting for approval letter!


----------



## jumpinggene

*Good news, finally!!*

My documents and passport have just been delivered! With a letter saying that the BRP will follow shortly 

My timeline:

Applied: 26 June 2012
Biometrics enrolled: 14 August 2012

Documents returned: 2 February 2013

Weeks since biometrics enrolled = 25 
Weeks since application = 32 

If anyone is interested, TNT Magazine is planning a feature on this whole trainwreck, and would like you to get in touch (if you want to share your UKBA story). See the second-to-last post on this page: Processing times for FLR(M) - a Freedom of Information request to UK Border Agency - WhatDoTheyKnow

Good luck to anyone else still waiting. Looks like things are finally being pushed through.


----------



## makzee

Wish me best of luck too...I applied on 3 rd July ....


----------



## selle

With the assistance of MP, I received my permit AT LAST!!!

I completed my biometric enrolment in Nov 2012 so it is indeed a miracle! Well, not a miracle at all in other countries but definitely a miracle in the current situation! Thanks God! My husband and I are over the moon! We can finally plan EVERYTHING ahead.

Come on everyone. Write to your local MP. This is to let the parliament know how inefficient UKBA is and it definitely speeds up the process too when MPs give UKBA a push. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## jumpinggene

makzee said:


> Wish me best of luck too...I applied on 3 rd July ....


Good luck, makzee! Hopefully your papers will show up in the next few weeks 

I sent two letters to the UKBA (15 Jan and 28 Jan) and a letter to my MP (28 Jan). I don't know if these helped. The letter I received today is dated 4 February, so I'm not sure if my letters would've reached anyone significant in the UKBA between the time they were posted and Feb 4th. Anyway, it's worth a shot.

I'd also like to add that I will most definitely be going for the premium service when the time comes to apply for ILR. There's no way I'm putting myself in this situation again! I'll just save up in the next couple of years so I can afford it.


----------



## kutuboo

11 months and still waiting..... Could anyone give me the number to ask for updates, please? Its soo hard to find through UKBA website?! Cheers.


----------



## jumpinggene

kutuboo said:


> 11 months and still waiting..... Could anyone give me the number to ask for updates, please? Its soo hard to find through UKBA website?! Cheers.


Here you go: 0870 606 7766 

It's on this page: UK Border Agency | Enquiries about permission to stay and settlement

When you ring, make sure to press 4 and then 2 when presented with options - this will put you through to an actual human being (as opposed to the other options which end in a very curt "this call will now end").

You can ask for an update on your application. If they say anything that you don't understand, ask them to clarify the meaning (for example, "file incomplete" doesn't necessarily mean you don't have all the paperwork/evidence in).

Good luck!


----------



## aussiebluejeans

If you have a a smartphone you can use the WEQ4U app to call and it doesn't cost you premium prices. Someone on another forum told me about it. They also said rather than pressing option 4 then 2 (because in our experience they just end the all by saying their call centers are too busy) press 9* to be put on hold as soon as they answer. It took me 10 mis to get through but I actually got to speak to a real person. Even though they weren't able to tell me anything I didn't already know. 

Good luck.


----------



## kutuboo

jumpinggene said:


> Here you go: 0870 606 7766
> 
> 
> When you ring, make sure to press 4 and then 2 when presented with options - this will put you through to an actual human being (as opposed to the other options which end in a very curt "this call will now end").
> 
> You can ask for an update on your application. If they say anything that you don't understand, ask them to clarify the meaning (for example, "file incomplete" doesn't necessarily mean you don't have all the paperwork/evidence in).
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks jumpinggene & aussiebluejeans!


----------



## uzi 74

looks we are the longest here for waiting, had a biometrics done at march 2010, got married at july 2010, posted our application with a solicitor help, still waiting, no any information accept our application in process, what they can processing for almost 3 years? very upset as the life like in prison :-(


----------



## uzi 74

Hello again, did read all posts here, and we wrote a letter to our local MP today, so waiting again , really hope it will work


----------



## jennymu

selle said:


> With the assistance of MP, I received my permit AT LAST!!!
> 
> I completed my biometric enrolment in Nov 2012 so it is indeed a miracle! Well, not a miracle at all in other countries but definitely a miracle in the current situation! Thanks God! My husband and I are over the moon! We can finally plan EVERYTHING ahead.
> 
> Come on everyone. Write to your local MP. This is to let the parliament know how inefficient UKBA is and it definitely speeds up the process too when MPs give UKBA a push. Good luck everyone!!


Hi Selle,

May I ask what content do I need to write to local MPs please? Do I need to reveal our personal information? Any sample please


----------



## makzee

How can I catch my mp ? Don't know where and who he is....


----------



## makzee

Also pls cut pâste the letter you people wrote for correspondence; just delete the names from it thx


----------



## jennymu

makzee said:


> Congratz to those who got it....
> 
> 
> I applied on 3 July got biometric on 15 aug
> 
> So I think I should wait.....as its seems to be they working on April may applications....
> 
> If any one applied during July do let me know there status thx
> 
> Marry Christmas and happy new year


Hi Makzee,

I applied on 7th, july got biometric on 19th Sep, 2012. still waiting...


----------



## EHolly

I'm not sure if everyone saw this story in the Guardian this weekend. Who knows if it will make a difference but it seems some people are starting to pay attention to people's struggles. Border agency backlog keeps Britons and their foreign spouses in limbo | UK news | The Guardian


----------



## makzee

Just call at the number 


Thx to the person who left that smart phone app shortcut it took half hour wait and thx to the person who left the number as well.

The guy was nice helpful ; he was at first cant find my application ; then he said I think it's not paid properly then he was like your biometric is not done...

Finally from biometric case ref number he find my application he said its in progress and will take time cuz of volume. So hopefully will receive soon....loll

Thx to all you guys and to this forum


----------



## putipoo

*10 months and still waiting*

Hi,

I've been reading this thread lately..well actually I've been reading lots of forum regarding FLR(M) waiting times. I've been waiting for more than 10 months already and I still can't get a definite answer from UKBA. Below is my timeline..

27th March 2012 - UKBA received my FLR(M) application (switching from Fiancee Visa)
4th April 2012 - Received biometrics letter
10th April 2012 - I did biometrics

And since then, I haven't heard anything. I've involved my MP already and have written to any one I can think of, politicians and newspapers..I've already accumulated quite a number of letters as response from UKBA to my MP's letters and to my complaints, yet UKBA only says they have received extremely huge amount of application and I only have to wait. 

I'm already in depression mode and in the brink of a meltdown..:wacko::Cry::sad:


----------



## McKenna

McKenna said:


> Hi everyone, just thought I'd share an update.
> 
> Applied 26 July, 2012
> (Old visa expired 27 August, 2012)
> Sent biometrics 29 Nov, 2012
> 
> Still nothing. Just over the 6 month mark and I am absolutely desperate to get it back, it is having a massively detrimental impact on my life at the minute. The lack of updates (coupled with other bad news, they always say it comes in threes don't they?!) has caused me to sign off with stress for a month and go on anti-depressants. I'm back at work now but it is not a positive place to be and I have a feeling there are things going on behind the scenes with HR regarding my current visa status, though I am still here and entitled to work legally. It is imperative I get my visa back so I can finally get a new job!
> 
> Also, my English partner needs his passport back by the end of April. I know its possible to request it back ( thanks Iheartcalvin!) so fingers crossed but the whole idea is making me very nervous that they'd misinterpret the request and cancel the application. I'm hoping we won't be waiting until then for an answer.
> 
> I haven't contacted them because everyone is saying it got them nowhere and I can't afford to spend an hour on the phone to an 0870 number just to hear that. I know a lot of people have written to their MPs about this though I don't even know where I'd start with that. Does anyone have a copy of their emails or letters they could send me?
> 
> Thanks for all your support and I have my fingers crossed for each of you that you get yours soon, I know just how trying this is.



UPDATE: I've just heard back from them requesting MORE documents (I sent thirty! And they had the cheek to include the requirement list 'minimum of 6'!) I have until 13 March to reply but I have nothing more to send them?! I even sent a letter from the council (on top of 30 bills) proving that we have been living together for 5 years because I couldn't get dated copies of my council tax bills (copy bills came dated from the date of request and not showing what financial year the charges were from so they were all in all useless) and they said it wasn't good enough because they don't accept photocopies yet it wasn't photocopied, it had an electronic signature on it (I was liaising in email with the head of complaints for my council due to all of this and he would not send a paper copy) and a stamp and real signature from a council officer to say the information provided was genuine.

I am actually at my wit's end. I don't know what more I can do. I cannot believe they are asking me for more when I have provided more than adequate evidence already, spanning 5 years instead of the 2. It's quite obvious we're in a real and genuine relationship. I'm actually worrying they are going to deny me my visa now and I have no idea how to provide them with any more proof. Anyone have any ideas?!


----------



## makzee

McKenna said:


> UPDATE: I've just heard back from them requesting MORE documents (I sent thirty! And they had the cheek to include the requirement list 'minimum of 6'!) I have until 13 March to reply but I have nothing more to send them?! I even sent a letter from the council (on top of 30 bills) proving that we have been living together for 5 years because I couldn't get dated copies of my council tax bills (copy bills came dated from the date of request and not showing what financial year the charges were from so they were all in all useless) and they said it wasn't good enough because they don't accept photocopies yet it wasn't photocopied, it had an electronic signature on it (I was liaising in email with the head of complaints for my council due to all of this and he would not send a paper copy) and a stamp and real signature from a council officer to say the information provided was genuine.
> 
> I am actually at my wit's end. I don't know what more I can do. I cannot believe they are asking me for more when I have provided more than adequate evidence already, spanning 5 years instead of the 2. It's quite obvious we're in a real and genuine relationship. I'm actually worrying they are going to deny me my visa now and I have no idea how to provide them with any more proof. Anyone have any ideas?!


Hi
I would say make new letters first; very easy ; go to google search for prepaid debit Visa cards; then get prepaid Visa cards on urgently basis .... They like free you just need to put money on it and use that letter which you get plus do some shopping on it get the bills request urgently basis ....this all you can do in 1 to 2 weeks....I don't say that's all you need but atleast they will get this proof he is still with u living ; plus get one mobile contact on his or your name also.

But which visa have you applied flr m or something else .... Give me more details thx


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

makzee said:


> Hi
> I would say make new letters first; very easy ; go to google search for prepaid debit Visa cards; then get prepaid Visa cards on urgently basis .... They like free you just need to put money on it and use that letter which you get plus do some shopping on it get the bills request urgently basis ....this all you can do in 1 to 2 weeks....I don't say that's all you need but atleast they will get this proof he is still with u living ; plus get one mobile contact on his or your name also.
> 
> But which visa have you applied flr m or something else .... Give me more details thx


That is not going to help her in any way.

She doesn't need a _credit card_... what she's trying to get sorted is her _immigration visa_.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

McKenna said:


> UPDATE: I've just heard back from them requesting MORE documents (I sent thirty! And they had the cheek to include the requirement list 'minimum of 6'!) I have until 13 March to reply but I have nothing more to send them?! I even sent a letter from the council (on top of 30 bills) proving that we have been living together for 5 years because I couldn't get dated copies of my council tax bills (copy bills came dated from the date of request and not showing what financial year the charges were from so they were all in all useless) and they said it wasn't good enough because they don't accept photocopies yet it wasn't photocopied, it had an electronic signature on it (I was liaising in email with the head of complaints for my council due to all of this and he would not send a paper copy) and a stamp and real signature from a council officer to say the information provided was genuine.
> 
> I am actually at my wit's end. I don't know what more I can do. I cannot believe they are asking me for more when I have provided more than adequate evidence already, spanning 5 years instead of the 2. It's quite obvious we're in a real and genuine relationship. I'm actually worrying they are going to deny me my visa now and I have no idea how to provide them with any more proof. Anyone have any ideas?!


I would suggest that you write to you're MP and explain the situation... Perhaps he or she can help you get this mess sorted out.


----------



## makzee

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> That is not going to help her in any way.
> 
> She doesn't need a credit card... what she's trying to get sorted is her immigration visa.


Hi again,

I am not genius in all these stuff so if I posted or suggested any thing wrong pls follow other people as per my advice.....

I have a question; if we need documents to proof that we living together so would the prepaid Visa cards example (virgin money travellers card) letters from them stating mr and mrs....on bills and etc; can we use these letters or not ? To proof that we staying together ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

makzee said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I am not genius in all these stuff so if I posted or suggested any thing wrong pls follow other people as per my advice.....
> 
> I have a question; if we need documents to proof that we living together so would the prepaid Visa cards example (virgin money travellers card) letters from them stating mr and mrs....on bills and etc; can we use these letters or not ? To proof that we staying together ?


Council tax bill with both your name and your partner's name on it would be the best, as it proves that you live together and live together at a specific location. My husband had my name added to the Council Tax bill when I moved in with him and we used that as our proof of address. 

Bank statement, Utility bill (British Gas, Thames Water, Britsh Telecom) will do as well... I wouldn't use prepaid Visa cards because you don't get a statement with them.


----------



## 2farapart

I have an idea what might be wrong. Am I right in that you're applying for ILR? If so, it sounds like they have sent you a standard reply, but essentially what you must provide is a *minimum of 6 DIFFERENT documents in joint names*. You can also replace any one of those 6 joint-addressed documents with a document addressed to just one of you, but if you do that, you also need another document (any) addressed to your partner only (and those two individually addressed documents will then count as one of the six. As an example, the TV license bill is in my name only, so we would accompany this with, possibly, my partner's NHS letter addressed to her only around the same time. Those two individually addressed documents count as 'one' of the six, with both proving we were at the same address around the same point in time.

Another part of this requirement is that *the documents need to be spread out across the two years of your spouse or FLR visa period *to prove you've lived together for the whole period. The GOOD news in this is that UKBA only normally ask for missing documents when they're happy your application will pass if the documents are there.


----------



## McKenna

2farapart said:


> I have an idea what might be wrong. Am I right in that you're applying for ILR? If so, it sounds like they have sent you a standard reply, but essentially what you must provide is a *minimum of 6 DIFFERENT documents in joint names*. You can also replace any one of those 6 joint-addressed documents with a document addressed to just one of you, but if you do that, you also need another document (any) addressed to your partner only (and those two individually addressed documents will then count as one of the six. As an example, the TV license bill is in my name only, so we would accompany this with, possibly, my partner's NHS letter addressed to her only around the same time. Those two individually addressed documents count as 'one' of the six, with both proving we were at the same address around the same point in time.
> 
> Another part of this requirement is that *the documents need to be spread out across the two years of your spouse or FLR visa period *to prove you've lived together for the whole period. The GOOD news in this is that UKBA only normally ask for missing documents when they're happy your application will pass if the documents are there.


Thanks for your advice but unfortunately I have done all of the above in my original application hence the frustration. Also as someone else asked about council bills, they refuse to provide me with DATED copies which makes them useless. The problem with them asking for documents is that I have nothing more to send them. Thats why I am at my wit's end.


----------



## makzee

Hi guys,

Just want to share today I have received the biometric card....

Applied 4th July 2012
Bio done 15sep 2012
Biometric card received 21 feb 2013

I have a question also....I applied on 4th July 2012 and on my biometric cards says 17- 02-2012 till 17-02-2015 

So now when I can apply for ilr ? And if the UKBA wasted 6th months in decision then it's not our fault we should be able to apply from the date of application received...like I want to apply asap for ILR....so guide me pls....


----------



## nyclon

makzee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just want to share today I have received the biometric card....
> 
> Applied 4th July 2012
> Bio done 15sep 2012
> Biometric card received 21 feb 2013
> 
> I have a question also....I applied on 4th July 2012 and on my biometric cards says 17- 02-2012 till 17-02-2015
> 
> So now when I can apply for ilr ? And if the UKBA wasted 6th months in decision then it's not our fault we should be able to apply from the date of application received...like I want to apply asap for ILR....so guide me pls....


Unfortunately, that's not how it works. I assume you mean your mean your biometric card was issued in 2013 not 2012. If you are under the old rules you must reside in the UK as a spouse with a spouse visa for 2 years before you can apply for ILR. So, you can't apply til 28 days before your visa expires in 17, Feb 2015.


----------



## makzee

nyclon said:


> Unfortunately, that's not how it works. I assume you mean your mean your biometric card was issued in 2013 not 2012. If you are under the old rules you must reside in the UK as a spouse with a spouse visa for 2 years before you can apply for ILR. So, you can't apply til 28 days before your visa expires in 17, Feb 2015.


But I applied in July 2012 and if UKBA takes ages to decide then its not our fault.....is this is confirm that the date is calculated which is on biometric card not the date the visa application was requested or submitted


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

The UKBA go by the _approval_ date of your FLR(M) visa, which is also the issue date of the Biometric Residence Permit, when calculating eligibility for ILR. 

Unfortunately, due to _their_ delay in processing your application, this means that you _must_ wait until January 20, 2015 to apply for ILR (28 calendar days before 17 February 2015).


----------



## nyclon

makzee said:


> But I applied in July 2012 and if UKBA takes ages to decide then its not our fault.....is this is confirm that the date is calculated which is on biometric card not the date the visa application was requested or submitted


While your visa is being processed, the terms of your previous visa are still in force. As unfair as you may think it is, your spouse visa was issued on 17 February 2013 and that's when the clock starts ticking on for the 2 year residency requirement. You can't apply for ILR until you have lived in the UK for 2 years under a spouse visa (old rules) and you've only had your spouse visa for 4 days.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

nyclon said:


> While your visa is being processed, the terms of your previous visa are still in force. As unfair as you may think it is, your spouse visa was issued on 17 February 2013 and that's when the clock starts ticking on for the 2 year residency requirement. You can't apply for ILR until you have lived in the UK for 2 years under a spouse visa (old rules) and you've only had your spouse visa for 4 days.


Also, as unfair as it may appear, at least a) you don't have to satisfy the £18600 requirement and b) the total wait is only 24 months (which _is going to fly by_... I've been on mine for almost 4 months now and it feels like I got married just a couple of weeks ago) and not 30 like all of the "July 9" people and c) you only have to do this wait once (unlike the July 9 people) d) you'll only have to wait 5 months after your ILR to apply for citizenship.

Chin up... you're only 726 days away from the big prize (ILR)... it's not that long.


----------



## Joppa

If you wanted to reduce your probationary period to a minimum, you should have applied under PEO premium service, unless you weren't eligible because of previous visa denials or couldn't book appointment etc.


----------



## makzee

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Also, as unfair as it may appear, at least a) you don't have to satisfy the £18600 requirement and b) the total wait is only 24 months (which is going to fly by... I've been on mine for almost 4 months now and it feels like I got married just a couple of weeks ago) and not 30 like all of the "July 9" people and c) you only have to do this wait once (unlike the July 9 people) d) you'll only have to wait 5 months after your ILR to apply for citizenship.
> 
> Chin up... you're only 726 days away from the big prize (ILR)... it's not that long.


Ya buddy I think you are right....I shd cheer up as according to new requirements I won't even eligible to do that.... Thx for ur supporting words !!! Do you have any idea if I leave and go to Middle East for job and if any time I come back to UK after three four years then what am I suppose to do?


----------



## Joppa

makzee said:


> Ya buddy I think you are right....I shd cheer up as according to new requirements I won't even eligible to do that.... Thx for ur supporting words !!! Do you have any idea if I leave and go to Middle East for job and if any time I come back to UK after three four years then what am I suppose to do?


After you gain ILR, you can stay away up to 2 years without losing your settled status. If you stay away longer, you are liable to get your ILR cancelled and have to start afresh. There are circumstances in which you may be allowed back in as a returning resident after 2 years, but you should apply for leave as returning resident before attempting to travel to UK. Some of the permitted reasons include working for a British company abroad, looking after sick relatives etc. Working for a foreign company in the Middle East is unlikely to be acceptable. Remember that just coming back for a short holiday won't reset the clock. You must return with the intention of resuming your residence.
If you become a naturalised Briton, you will have the right of abode - the ability to return at any time without limit or conditions. You can apply for naturalisation after being in UK for 3 years, so a year after gaining your ILR. You must not be away longer than 270 days in the three years, and no more than 90 days in the last 12 months.


----------



## henryc

makzee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just want to share today I have received the biometric card....
> 
> Applied 4th July 2012
> Bio done 15sep 2012
> Biometric card received 21 feb 2013
> 
> I have a question also....I applied on 4th July 2012 and on my biometric cards says 17- 02-2012 till 17-02-2015
> 
> So now when I can apply for ilr ? And if the UKBA wasted 6th months in decision then it's not our fault we should be able to apply from the date of application received...like I want to apply asap for ILR....so guide me pls....


Hi makzee,

Good to hear you finally receive the biometric card. 

We received two parcel notice card today. Unfortunately, there are no one at home during daytime and have to wait till Friday for redelivery. We start get nervous about the decision and would like to ask did you also received two separate parcels on the day? (and what is in there?)


----------



## Lana_Me

ASSISTANCE NEEDED !!!

Guys, after 6 months since applying I've received a letter from UKBA 2 days ago. In this letter they ask for additional documents: my husband's bank statements for certain period and wage slips for the period of 12 months from 2011 till 2012.

All easy and understood with bank statements. But with these wage slips we don't know what to do! They ask for 'original documents' only, but the thing is that my husband receives his salary onto his bank account and along with that gets an email confirmation - that's it! So if he just prints out those emails - would that be enough and be classified as original documents?? I doubt that.. I have no idea what/how to provide them as 'original pay slips' if they never existed in the first place! HELP!!!


----------



## makzee

If they never existed tht the different case.....you need to make them exist my opinion is (m not expert) make or get the letter original letter head stamp etc saying he received such such salary on such such date. Just an idea as I said m not expert ....


----------



## Lana_Me

makzee said:


> If they never existed tht the different case.....you need to make them exist my opinion is (m not expert) make or get the letter original letter head stamp etc saying he received such such salary on such such date. Just an idea as I said m not expert ....


Thank you. Which department can give him such letter you think?
Has anyone on this forum experienced the similar?


----------



## Joppa

Emailed and printed-out statements should be stamped by the company and signed by a responsible officer (like company accountant or payroll manager) as accurate.

From FM-SE:

(bb) Wage slips must be: 

(i) on company-headed paper; or
(ii) stamped and signed by the employer; or
(iii) accompanied by a letter from the employer, on company-headed paper and signed by a senior manager, confirming that they are authentic.


----------



## Lana_Me

Joppa said:


> Emailed and printed-out statements should be stamped by the company and signed by a responsible officer (like company accountant or payroll manager) as accurate.
> 
> From FM-SE:
> 
> (bb) Wage slips must be:
> 
> (i) on company-headed paper; or
> (ii) stamped and signed by the employer; or
> (iii) accompanied by a letter from the employer, on company-headed paper and signed by a senior manager, confirming that they are authentic.



Joppa, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! As helpful as usual!


----------



## Sergil

*Update*



Sergil said:


> Found this site whilst searching for UKBA flr(m) processing times. Disheartened at the wait times I'm reading on here.
> 
> After failing to secure an appointment anywhere in the country we had no option but apply by post as my now husband's fiance visa was about to expire. Application was sent 30/8/12 and submitted biometrics on 03/12/12. So approaching the 5 month mark now in terms of waiting.
> 
> I'm thinking to request the return of my passport in the hope that this will perhap prompt a response. Will let you all know the outcome - feel I've nothing to lose by doing this.


On Thursday my husband recieved his Biometrics Residence Permit dated 25 February, and the return of our passports and documents. In total we waited 6 months.
I didn't request the return of my documents in the end, decided to wait and see what happened. What an absolute relief to get out of this limbo period and be able to plan and move forward.


----------



## McKenna

Lana_Me said:


> ASSISTANCE NEEDED !!!
> 
> Guys, after 6 months since applying I've received a letter from UKBA 2 days ago. In this letter they ask for additional documents: my husband's bank statements for certain period and wage slips for the period of 12 months from 2011 till 2012.
> 
> All easy and understood with bank statements. But with these wage slips we don't know what to do! They ask for 'original documents' only, but the thing is that my husband receives his salary onto his bank account and along with that gets an email confirmation - that's it! So if he just prints out those emails - would that be enough and be classified as original documents?? I doubt that.. I have no idea what/how to provide them as 'original pay slips' if they never existed in the first place! HELP!!!


Don't panic! I was asked for further evidence, sent it off and got my visa within 3 days. Definitely get a letter from his employer stating he doesn't get official wage slips. Good luck!!!!


----------



## McKenna

McKenna said:


> UPDATE: I've just heard back from them requesting MORE documents (I sent thirty! And they had the cheek to include the requirement list 'minimum of 6'!) I have until 13 March to reply but I have nothing more to send them?! I even sent a letter from the council (on top of 30 bills) proving that we have been living together for 5 years because I couldn't get dated copies of my council tax bills (copy bills came dated from the date of request and not showing what financial year the charges were from so they were all in all useless) and they said it wasn't good enough because they don't accept photocopies yet it wasn't photocopied, it had an electronic signature on it (I was liaising in email with the head of complaints for my council due to all of this and he would not send a paper copy) and a stamp and real signature from a council officer to say the information provided was genuine.
> 
> I am actually at my wit's end. I don't know what more I can do. I cannot believe they are asking me for more when I have provided more than adequate evidence already, spanning 5 years instead of the 2. It's quite obvious we're in a real and genuine relationship. I'm actually worrying they are going to deny me my visa now and I have no idea how to provide them with any more proof. Anyone have any ideas?!


Update: I got my visa!!!! 

So this is my timeline:

Applied 26 July 2012
(Old visa expired 27 August 2012)
Sent biometrics 29 November 2012
UKBA requested more evidence 13 February
More evidence sent 12 March
Visa received 15 March

I am SO relieved this ordeal is over with. My first indication was the two parcel notices through the door when I wasn't expecting a delivery - one from Royal Mail and another from DX Secure deliveries. I was slightly hopeful that it'd be my visa but could not believe I had a reply so quick from sending in further evidence so I was panicking. Luckily I live next to the depot so I got to pick up the Royal Mail parcel up on Saturday and it was all my documents and a 5 page letter telling me I got the visa (it was about the third paragraph down actually saying its been granted, they love making you panic clearly). 

THANK GOD IT'S OVER!!! Everyone else that is still waiting - I hope you get your visas soon, I know what a massive impact it can have.


----------



## AmyD

That's great! What did the letter say? I've never heard of anyone getting a letter with their visa.


----------



## Misha Mei

Congratulations McKenna...


----------



## McKenna

AmyD said:


> That's great! What did the letter say? I've never heard of anyone getting a letter with their visa.


Thanks! I'm over the moon  
Really? This is the 4th visa I've applied for and I always get a letter! Normally it's just a page saying I've got the visa but this one is 3 pages saying the application was successful with information about conditions of my stay (employment, public funds, future applications and applying for leave to remain, notifying them of any changes to circumstances) then 2 pages about receiving and checking the biometric permit.


----------



## Lana_Me

Today I've got the letter that my visa was endorsed!!!!!

After a little bit more than 6 months since application, the decision has finally been made!!!
I was ready to wait another 3-4 months to be honest, that is why I'm SO relieved now!!!!

Question: how long does it usually take for an actual biometrics card to be delivered after all the documents and passports have been returned?


----------



## Joppa

I'd say 3-10 days, though most get it within a week.


----------



## Lana_Me

This forum has been so helpful!!! 
Thank you, everyone, for sharing your stories and your support! Special thanks to our pro - Joppa! What would have we done without you?!))

Good luck, people! It seems they've finally kicked off the process


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain

*FLR(M) Granted!*

Arrived in a padded brown envelope with my name handwritten in pen; I thought it was an eBay birthday present from husband... but the return address said SHEFFIELD.

I opened it and my and my husband's passports tumbled out.

Enclosed was a letter informing my of the arrival of my BRP and other legal stuff, as well as the 200+ pages of bank statements, our marriage certificate, and a vial of my blood.

Timeline:

Fiancée Visa expired -- 08 Dec 2012

FLR(M) sent -- 07 Nov 2012

Received by UKBA -- 09 Nov 2012 

Biometrics invitation sent -- 21 Jan 2013

Biometrics done -- 30 Jan 2013

Letter from UKBA requesting additional documents (more bank statements, although we sent Oct 2011-Oct 2012) -- 18 Mar 2013

Additional documents sent -- 26 Mar 2013

Acceptance letter and documents received -- ten minutes ago, 30 March.

Thank you to so many of you -- Kim J, Lara Mascara and the West Coast Canada Girl.

I'll be hanging around here still, trying to help my fellow expats. Now I'm having a gin and tonic.

XOXOX
NYer


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain

*BRP Card*



Lana_Me said:


> Today I've got the letter that my visa was endorsed!!!!!
> 
> After a little bit more than 6 months since application, the decision has finally been made!!!
> I was ready to wait another 3-4 months to be honest, that is why I'm SO relieved now!!!!
> 
> Question: how long does it usually take for an actual biometrics card to be delivered after all the documents and passports have been returned?


Hi Lana,

the courier just delivered my card ten minutes ago; I got my acceptance letter and documents on Saturday.

The date my BRP was issued was the same day as the visa acceptance letter.

So, hopefully yours will arrive very soon, if not today!

NYer


----------



## Inaya

hi everyone im sorry i dont knw wer else to post this.
Please can someone advice me as to what i should do. 

I got married to my husband in 2010 and moved to dubai with him then. i had a child to whom i gave birth to in the uk. i moved back last july in order to call my husband over here so i can restart my life here as i didnt settle well in dubai. 

i started my Job as an adminstrator full time during the week and a part time job at the weekend asap. i had all the papers collated and applied for my husbands visa in march. i had been to see him twice since my move to the uk.

Unfortunately the visa was refused. All papers were submitted, however he didnt beleve my second job to be real. 

This is because i got paid in cash for that job but my payslips clearly state that tax is paid on them and then i get the deducted amount, as this is nt supported in my bank statements he didnt beleve it. also the date on my payslip was a day before the papers were submitted in dubai. he didnt think it was poosible to have a valid slip. the explanation for this is that the paysluips are always given to me for both my jobs a few days prior to me getting paid. its done in many places. he said i didnt have a p60. how can i have a p60 wen i only started wrk last august and i applied in march. 

i also wanted to mention that i am now expecting my second child and do not want to wait minimum 6 months to appeal. 

what in this case should i do?


Should i apply again and provide the p60 as they only said i dont have that?


----------



## mhedz_985

posted my application on 25 feb 2013, biometrics on the 19 march 2013, today got the letter saying my application is granted! yahooo


----------



## bila

mhedz_985 said:


> posted my application on 25 feb 2013, biometrics on the 19 march 2013, today got the letter saying my application is granted! yahooo


Letter or email?


----------



## mhedz_985

letter through post


----------



## bila

mhedz_985 said:


> letter through post


Really never heard of only know of automated email and text message cheers congratulation .....


----------



## mhedz_985

bila said:


> Really never heard of only know of automated email and text message cheers congratulation .....


nah! received it this morning, a letter saying it is granted with all my documents and i shall receive my biometrics card within 7-10 days! thank u xx


----------



## kamwana

*FLR(M) Processing times within UK*

hi, 

does anyone know the current processing times for the FLR(M) visa??? 

we applied by post within the UK, and are now desperately waiting for an answer... any help is much appreciated. Hate this waiting game!

Our timeline so far is as follows: 
Date application sent - 22nd June
Date Received by UKBA - 25th June
Biometrics letter received - 4th July
Biometrics taken - 6th July


----------



## Warif

In my opinion there are chances you can get the answer from UKBA with in three month.


----------



## Joppa

Average wait is now down to 1-2 months.


----------



## Warif

Joppa said:


> Average wait is now down to 1-2 months.


Does this waiting period start from the day we post the documents or the day we give Biometrics?


----------



## Joppa

Total time from when you post off your application. This is a general estimate and individual cases will differ, esp for non-standard or complex cases.


----------



## sghughes42

*FLR(M) Processing times*

Can anyone point to a link for current processing times for FLR(M) applications?

We are trying to decide between putting a postal application in and paying the extra to do it at a PEO. We are hoping to go back to visit my wifes family at Christmas but I'm doubtful as to whether a postal application would be processed in time.

Also, is there a guide anywhere as to what is needed to be included with the application? Is it the same as for the fiancee visa, or is there anything new we need?


----------



## Joppa

There isn't any. Broadly speaking, postal applications are being in processed in 1-2 months, though individual figures vary.
As for documents required, it's broadly similar. Clearly you include your marriage certificate and evidence of living together, but for financials and housing, it's identical, with updated evidence.


----------



## sghughes42

Odd that the publish figures for elsewhere but not within the UK...

Anyway, SWMBO has decided we are to go down the PEO route, even though the earliest appointment we could find was in 5 weeks time. At least it gives us certainty of when she will get FLR - or at least reasonable certainty. I'd guess that the checks are less of a problem than getting the fiancee visa in the first place?


----------



## sghughes42

Actually, one quick query. The appointment is October 28th. Does my financial evidence need to be from the date the appointment was made, or the date of the appointment? We get paid on the 25th so getting a certified payslip for the 28th may be tricky.


----------



## Joppa

From the date of appointment. Just bring the latest payslips from 25th, whether certified or not.


----------



## Acakir

Hi everyone, I'm new here and I hope I'm in the right area for my problem 
We'll We have applied for my husbands visa on 13th November 2013 in Ankara and we had a response back on 19th December 2013 claiming there was a document missing so I had to fax it back on 21st December 2013 and since then to now I have had no response from the visa place when I try and track it on the world bridge site for the past few weeks it said "Arrived at the visa section" but for the past 2 days it says "Arrived at the visa section no further updates available" I'm completely lost I don't know what to do, I've emailed world bridge and still waiting for a reply... Has anyone been waiting for this long with no reply??


----------



## Coley

Hello Joppa,

My fiance and I are getting married in May. We plan to submit his FLR(m) in June as his fiance visa runs out on 22nd July.

Do you know if the processing time by post is still 1-2 months? No matter how hard I search I cannot seem to find a straight answer.

ALso, on the FLR(m) form it asks for 6 pieces of proof (eg. joint letters) that we live at the same address. We do but he has only been here since February and by June we won't have all that evidence. Do we need to supply this for his first FLR(m)?

Thank you so much in advance for your help.


----------



## Joppa

Still around 1-2 months but individual experience will vary, for example, if there is a sudden rush of applications (spring weddings?) 
Don't worry about evidence of cohabitation and they don't expect you to have too much at this stage. Try to get a bill in joint names such as council tax and collect letters from public bodies sent individually bearing the same address.


----------



## Coley

Thank you Joppa.

One more question - when you apply in person how long will it take to find out if you have been approved?


----------



## colakiwi

*FLR (M) postal application (from within UK) timeline*

Hi,

I just wanted to share my story as I know there are a lot of other people considering a FLR (M) postal application from within the UK, but there is not a lot of information for postal timelines on this site. Hopefully this helps people who are considering both options 

My story:

I arrived in the UK in February on a fiancée visa, and in June of this year I got married.

We decided to apply for my FLR(M) application by post. The main reasons for the postal application were because 
1.my fiancée application was approved in only 3 weeks (almost 2 weeks of this was the postage from Philippines to NZ!)
2. There was no rush for me to start working etc.

Here is the timeline:
Country applying from: England
Type of visa applied for: FLR (M)
Date application submitted (online or in person): posted 25th June 2014
Date biometrics taken: 11th July 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26th June 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 8 weeks 
Date your visa was received: 6th August 2014

In summary, it took exactly 6 weeks for them to process my postal application and I received my documents back, acceptance letter and BRP all on the same day!


----------



## bluesky2015

Congrats, and thank you for sharing..


----------



## JATayl2

Hi there, I'm hoping for some updated information on visa application processing times from within the UK. I'm traveling to the UK to get married and settle in September. (I already have my Marriage Settlement Visa.) I'm just wondering how soon after the wedding I can have the spouse visa and be eligible to work as I have a potential part-time job opportunity lined up. 

On the website, it says applications to remain in the UK with family are processed within 8 weeks. Is that the absolute latest I will receive the visa (if successful) or an average? If our application is fairly straight forward, will we receive it back more quickly? Could anyone reading weigh in on their personal experience?

We're not sure we can afford the extra 400 and trip to Sheffield that the premium service requires. Is there a way to get expedited processing on the postal application (similar to the expedited processing when applying from the US)?

I appreciate any help you can give!


----------



## nyclon

It's not just about how straightforward you application is. It also depends on the number of applications in line to be processed. Expect at least a couple of months for a postal application. There is no expedited service for postal applications. Your choice is to apply by post and take your chances or pay an extra £400 for an in person appointment that will likely be decided on the day with the BRP to follow in about 10 days.


----------



## JATayl2

Great. Thanks, nyclon. Just wanted to make sure we were aware of all of our options before we decide how to proceed.


----------



## melford

*FLR (M) how long to process*

Does anyone have any recent experience in how long the mail service for FLR (M) is taking at the moment? The website indicates 8 weeks but that seems like a standard duration rather than current processing times. 

I submitted my application on 9th June, had a letter from the Home Office on 16th June to submit my biometrics and they've taken the fee from our account. Unfortunately the DOB on my biometrics letter was incorrect so that has to be reissued in the next 15 working days before I can go to the post office again to submit. 

Thanks,
Mel


----------



## nyclon

Please don't tack your question onto posts which have nothing to do with your question. There is a sticky at the top of the past he explaining how to start a new thread. Do a search for timeline threads.


----------



## nyclon

As I already opened a new thread for you there was no need to open another thread.


----------



## melford

nyclon said:


> As I already opened a new thread for you there was no need to open another thread.


Apologies - I'm clearly a novice when understanding how to post. Thanks for setting up a new thread for me


----------



## Joppa

Straightforward cases seem to be taking about 2 months in 2015. The fastest I've seen was 6 weeks. Those who have to submit further documents wait a little longer (a week or two), but those with major problems with application often have to wait the full 6 months.


----------



## cecrobinson86

Our application was submitted Nov 21 last year and we received the Biometric Residence permit on Dec 19th, receiving all our documentation in the new year when we got home from christmas


----------



## MelodyPond

melford said:


> I submitted my application on 9th June, had a letter from the Home Office on 16th June to submit my biometrics and they've taken the fee from our account. Unfortunately the DOB on my biometrics letter was incorrect so that has to be reissued in the next 15 working days before I can go to the post office again to submit.


Hi Mel!

Sorry to bother you but I was wondering how it went with your application? Would you mind sharing here the details of your application (see below) for those of us who are in the early stages of our postal application please? If you don't remember all details it would be helpful to just know when/if it was approved as that's the most important detail. Thank you and hope your visa was approved and you're doing well!

*FLR(M) application submitted to HO:
Application acknowledgement letter:
Biometrics letter received:
Biometric details enrolled at PO:
Visa approved (Y/N):
Date FLR(M) visa granted:
BRP card received:
Documents and passport received:*

(*HO* = Home Office, *PO* = Post Office)


----------



## melford

MelodyPond said:


> Hi Mel!
> 
> Sorry to bother you but I was wondering how it went with your application? Would you mind sharing here the details of your application (see below) for those of us who are in the early stages of our postal application please? If you don't remember all details it would be helpful to just know when/if it was approved as that's the most important detail. Thank you and hope your visa was approved and you're doing well!
> 
> *FLR(M) application submitted to HO:
> Application acknowledgement letter:
> Biometrics letter received:
> Biometric details enrolled at PO:
> Visa approved (Y/N):
> Date FLR(M) visa granted:
> BRP card received:
> Documents and passport received:*
> 
> (*HO* = Home Office, *PO* = Post Office)


Hi there,

FLR(M) application sent to HO: 09/06/15 (special delivery)

Application received and signed for: 10/06/15

Application acknowledgement letter and Biometric letter received: 17/06/15 (issued 16/06/15)

Request for new Biometric letter to be issued: 22/06/15

New Biometric letter received: 04/07/15 (issued 03/07/15)

Biometrics enrolled at PO: 04/07/15

My DOB on my biometrics letter was incorrect hence why I had to have a new letter issued. 

I'm now just patientily waiting for my FLR(M) visa to be granted and my passport and documents to be recieved. 

I am hopeful we won't have too much longer to wait now. I'll keep you updated when I hear anything further!

Mel


----------



## melford

FLR(M) application sent to HO: 09/06/15 (special delivery)

Application received and signed for: 10/06/15

Application acknowledgement letter and Biometric letter received: 17/06/15 (issued 16/06/15)

Request for new Biometric letter to be issued: 22/06/15 (incorrect DOB listed on letter)

New Biometric letter received: 04/07/15 (issued 03/07/15)

Biometrics enrolled at PO: 04/07/15

FLR(M) visa granted: 22/07/15

Passport and documents received: 24/07/15

Biometric card received: 24/07/15


----------



## Joppa

So about 6 weeks now, which is the shortest I've seen in years. At least they are getting their act together.


----------



## MelodyPond

*FLR(M) application submitted to HO:* 09/07/2015

*Application acknowledgement letter: * _Issued_: 15/07/2015 *-*_Received_: 17/07/2015

*Biometrics letter: * _Issued_: 15/07/2015 *-* _Received_: 17/07/2015

*Biometric details enrolled at PO: *17/07/2015

*Date FLR(M) visa granted:* 19/08/2015

*Documents and passport received:* 20/08/2015

*BRP card received:* 21/08/2015

(HO = Home Office, PO = Post Office)

So 6 weeks from the date I submitted by post till I received the letter informing me the visa was granted. Almost exactly the same timing/dates as melford but exactly a month later . 

Thank you Joppa, nyclon, WestCoastCanadianGirl and everyone else who helped me at this stage of my 5 year route to settlement. I can't thank you enough and I will forever be grateful for your help . 

Good luck to everyone applying! Will see you around! :typing:


----------



## BronwynBean

melford said:


> FLR(M) application sent to HO: 09/06/15 (special delivery) Application received and signed for: 10/06/15 Application acknowledgement letter and Biometric letter received: 17/06/15 (issued 16/06/15) Request for new Biometric letter to be issued: 22/06/15 (incorrect DOB listed on letter) New Biometric letter received: 04/07/15 (issued 03/07/15) Biometrics enrolled at PO: 04/07/15 FLR(M) visa granted: 22/07/15 Passport and documents received: 24/07/15 Biometric card received: 24/07/15


Aaaggggg they've also spelt my sons name wrong and my place of birth so have to wait for a new set. 

Will keep all updated on time for postage.


----------



## texasbrit

Hello all!

Anyone have an updated timeline for this thread? As per Joppa's last reply at the end of July, postal FLR (M) applications were taking an average of 6 weeks to be processed. 

Was wondering if if this was still the case or if processing times have been longer or shorter for some of you...? Your responses are very much appreciated!


----------



## MelodyPond

texasbrit said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Anyone have an updated timeline for this thread? As per Joppa's last reply at the end of July, postal FLR (M) applications were taking an average of 6 weeks to be processed.
> 
> Was wondering if if this was still the case or if processing times have been longer or shorter for some of you...? Your responses are very much appreciated!


As you can see above I posted in Aug that my application also took 6 weeks.


----------



## texasbrit

MelodyPond said:


> As you can see above I posted in Aug that my application also took 6 weeks.


Thanks, MelodyPond! :tea: Anyone else with same or different timelines...?


----------



## BronwynBean

texasbrit said:


> Hello all! Anyone have an updated timeline for this thread? As per Joppa's last reply at the end of July, postal FLR (M) applications were taking an average of 6 weeks to be processed. Was wondering if if this was still the case or if processing times have been longer or shorter for some of you...? Your responses are very much appreciated!


I'm waiting and I submitted on the 14/08/2015


----------



## MelodyPond

texasbrit said:


> Thanks, MelodyPond! :tea: Anyone else with same or different timelines...?


When did you apply? I found a thread on Google with several recent timelines stating 4 to 8 weeks from July to September. Timings vary as some state they have had to provide more documents or so (someone didn't attach photos in the right place). 

<snip>


----------



## BronwynBean

BronwynBean said:


> I'm waiting and I submitted on the 14/08/2015


Saying this I checked my ihs online account and today I see the request refund button has gone. Now I know this doesn't mean anything but maybe just maybe it means there is some movement on my application.


----------



## texasbrit

MelodyPond said:


> When did you apply? I found a thread on Google with several recent timelines stating 4 to 8 weeks from July to September. Timings vary as some state they have had to provide more documents or so (someone didn't attach photos in the right place).


I have not mailed in my application yet (plan to next week!), but was hoping for some clarification on people who submitted in August.


----------



## Whatshisname

Good afternoon,

It appears that processing times for mailed FLR(M) visas are now 7 weeks. I mailed my package on 13 August. Received a notification letter with biometrics request letter the following week. Passport, documents and granted FLR(M) letter received about an hour ago in the post. My package was a straight forward request relying on only my retirement income for the income requirement.


----------



## BronwynBean

Whatshisname said:


> Good afternoon, It appears that processing times for mailed FLR(M) visas are now 7 weeks. I mailed my package on 13 August. Received a notification letter with biometrics request letter the following week. Passport, documents and granted FLR(M) letter received about an hour ago in the post. My package was a straight forward request relying on only my retirement income for the income requirement.


I applied same time 14th August. A package arrived for me today but I wasn't home grrrrrr..... I'm hoping its from home office. I can see its from Sheffield if I trace package.


----------



## BronwynBean

Update. My approval for another 30 months FLRm was received yesterday. 
I applied on the 14th August. Seems the post line is taking about 7 weeks. Please keep in mind that i had an application with 3 of us on it.  
Happy days, just waiting on my Bio Cards to come through the postbox. 
Thanks again for all the tips and help


----------



## Whatshisname

BronwynBean said:


> Update. My approval for another 30 months FLRm was received yesterday. I applied on the 14th August. Seems the post line is taking about 7 weeks. Please keep in mind that i had an application with 3 of us on it.  Happy days, just waiting on my Bio Cards to come through the postbox. Thanks again for all the tips and help


BronwynBean...

I just received my Bometrics card today, the day after receiving my approval letter, passport and documents. Bear in mine that the Biometrics Card does not come via the standard UK post, but via a courier that will ask for a photo ID. So you might want to hang around the house all day. The courier didn't show up at my house until almost 6 PM.


----------



## BronwynBean

Whatshisname said:


> BronwynBean... I just received my Bometrics card today, the day after receiving my approval letter, passport and documents. Bear in mine that the Biometrics Card does not come via the standard UK post, but via a courier that will ask for a photo ID. So you might want to hang around the house all day. The courier didn't show up at my house until almost 6 PM.


Hi same here lol.... It arrived at about 5.30 today.


----------



## Murnit

My visa expired 21. 08 
Sent postal application 14.08
Biometrics letter received 27.08
Biometrics done 28.08
Letter with permit received today 06.10


----------



## SantoshSingh

*Acknowledgement Letter*



Whatshisname said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> It appears that processing times for mailed FLR(M) visas are now 7 weeks. I mailed my package on 13 August. Received a notification letter with biometrics request letter the following week. Passport, documents and granted FLR(M) letter received about an hour ago in the post. My package was a straight forward request relying on only my retirement income for the income requirement.


Hi,

May I ask how long did it took to receive your acknowledgement letter after sending your package?

Thanks
Santosh


----------



## Whatshisname

SantoshSingh said:


> Hi, May I ask how long did it took to receive your acknowledgement letter after sending your package? Thanks Santosh


Good morning Santosh,

After submitting all paperwork it took exactly seven (7) weeks to receive acknowledgement letter.


----------



## dinosaur_alley

here's my husband's timeline so far ...

*FLR(M) application submitted to HO:* 15/10/2015 (received 16/10/2015)

*Application acknowledgement letter:* Issued: 23/10/2015, Received: 27/10/2015

*Biometrics letter:* Issued: 26/10/2015, Received: 29/10/2015

*Request for additional documentation letter:* Issued: 26/10/2015, Received: 29/10/2015 -- we had apparently failed to sign one of the declarations in our misreading of the form! Very glad they gave us a chance to correct it

*Additional documentation sent:* 30/10/2015 (still in transit)

*Biometric details enrolled at PO:* not yet

*Date FLR(M) visa granted:* not yet

*Documents and passport received: *not yet

*BRP card received:* not yet


----------



## asifp

My wife application so far

Application Sent: 19 Oct
Received: 20 Oct
Acknowledgement letter: 26th Oct (Dated Oct 25th)
Biometric letter: Nov 6th (dated Oct 29th)

Will give the biometric either Saturday or Monday now.


----------



## benthomas010

We applied 25th August, Biometrics taken 1st weekend of september, have heard nothing since.. been 9 or 10 weeks now.


----------



## dinosaur_alley

here's my husband's timeline so far (updated) ...

*FLR(M) application submitted to HO:* 15/10/2015, Received: 16/10/2015

*Application acknowledgement letter:* Issued: 23/10/2015, Received: 27/10/2015

*Biometrics letter:* Issued: 26/10/2015, Received: 29/10/2015

*Request for additional documentation letter:* Issued: 26/10/2015, Received: 29/10/2015 -- we had apparently failed to sign one of the declarations in our misreading of the form! Very glad they gave us a chance to correct it

*Additional documentation sent to HO in response:* Sent: 30/10/2015, Received: 02/11/2015

*Biometric details enrolled at PO:* 03/11/2015

Nothing else for us to do now, just a waiting game!




benthomas010 said:


> We applied 25th August, Biometrics taken 1st weekend of september, have heard nothing since.. been 9 or 10 weeks now.


wow, that's a lot longer than some of the other waiting times posted ... I really hope you hear something soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Janna85

Question to those who already got their BRP. What is the issue date of your biometric card? Is it the same as in a letter confirming the decision made?


----------



## someshine

Hi,
Just wondering if you're still waiting? 
My timeline: Documents received by HO on 12 October
Biometrics taken on 27 October 

And still waiting for news. We're on week 7 of the 6-8 week estimate and I'm getting freaked out because I want to make sure I can get home for Christmas! 




dinosaur_alley said:


> here's my husband's timeline so far (updated) ...
> 
> *FLR(M) application submitted to HO:* 15/10/2015, Received: 16/10/2015
> 
> *Application acknowledgement letter:* Issued: 23/10/2015, Received: 27/10/2015
> 
> *Biometrics letter:* Issued: 26/10/2015, Received: 29/10/2015
> 
> *Request for additional documentation letter:* Issued: 26/10/2015, Received: 29/10/2015 -- we had apparently failed to sign one of the declarations in our misreading of the form! Very glad they gave us a chance to correct it
> 
> *Additional documentation sent to HO in response:* Sent: 30/10/2015, Received: 02/11/2015
> 
> *Biometric details enrolled at PO:* 03/11/2015
> 
> Nothing else for us to do now, just a waiting game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that's a lot longer than some of the other waiting times posted ... I really hope you hear something soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dinosaur_alley

Yes, we're still waiting. I hope you hear soon!


----------



## John__Q

Applied for FLR(M) 2.5 year extension by post on the 27th Oct. 
Received registered post back today (4th Dec) - extension approved. (5.5 weeks in total)


----------



## BronwynBean

John__Q said:


> Applied for FLR(M) 2.5 year extension by post on the 27th Oct. Received registered post back today (4th Dec) - extension approved. (5.5 weeks in total)


 yay good news


----------



## mdc01am

Hi

If my wifes spouse visa is to expire on 15th April 2016...when is the earliest i can apply for 2.5years extension via FLRm application if i go through the postal route?

Help appreciated


----------



## Joppa

It depends on when she arrived in UK on her visa. It's 30 months from that date minus 28 days. If she got her current leave switching from another visa, then it's the expiry date minus 28 days.


----------



## ldneagle

Thanks all for the helpful advice, although pretty damning for us as the application for my South African wife we were hoping would be done before the 15th as we were due to fly to SA for Xmas.

FLR(M) application submitted to HO: 09/11/2015 (received 10/11/2015)

Application acknowledgement letter: Issued: 16/11/2015, Received: 18/11/2015

Biometrics letter: Issued: 18/11/2015, Received: 22/11/2015

Biometric details enrolled at PO: 23/11/2015

Date FLR(M) visa granted: not yet

Documents and passport received: not yet

BRP card received: not yet

What are the odds of getting her passport back before the 15/12/2015 do we think?


----------



## mdc01am

Joppa said:


> It depends on when she arrived in UK on her visa. It's 30 months from that date minus 28 days. If she got her current leave switching from another visa, then it's the expiry date minus 28 days.


Thank you for clarifying it. Wife did arrive UK in mid-july 2013, but after looking into her passport, a fiancee visa was issued instead of the correct spousal visa! Passport was sent to Home Office in London whom put the correct stamp ie spousal visa which start date was Nov 2013 & expiry in April 2016.

I will probably take it as a switch in visa & apply via postal route 28days before expiry date in April 2016. 

Thank you


----------



## dinosaur_alley

timeline so far, yet another update!

*FLR(M) application submitted to HO:* 15/10/2015, Received: 16/10/2015

*Application acknowledgement letter:* Issued: 23/10/2015, Received: 27/10/2015

*Biometrics letter:* Issued: 26/10/2015, Received: 29/10/2015

*Request for additional documentation letter:* Issued: 26/10/2015, Received: 29/10/2015 -- we had apparently failed to sign one of the declarations in our misreading of the form! Very glad they gave us a chance to correct it

*Additional documentation sent to HO in response:* Sent: 30/10/2015, Received: 02/11/2015

*Biometric details enrolled at PO:* 03/11/2015

*Request for additional documentation letter:* Issued: 27/11/2015, Received: 02/12/2015 (see details here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ng-uk/927010-help-flr-m-request-evidence.html)

*Additional documentation sent to HO in response:* Sent: 09/12/2015, Received: 10/12/2015

They said in their last letter that they hope to make a decision by the 18th, so here's hoping we get some good news by christmas!


----------



## elysebaril

Good luck dino, I hope you will get a successful application before Christmas! 

I'm hoping to send my application by post very soon so it's good to read the turn around is less than 2 months.


----------



## benthomas010

Still waiting since applying 24th August and enrolling biometrics 1st week of September. :-( 

Coming up for four months. Heard nothing. 

This should be a simple renewal. I don't understand when others are getting theirs in the 2 months why we have waited 4. 

We wanted to go away for my wife and daughters birthday but missed that because of no passport. We always try to get some winter sun for my wife as she hates the winter, but no - we are trapped here due to the incompetence of UKBA.


----------



## someshine

Visa granted!

My timeline: 
Documents received by HO on 12 October
Biometrics taken on 27 October 
Letter requesting more information dated 1 December
Received that letter: 3 December
Responded to that letter sending additional documents to Home Office: 4 December
Letter granting leave to remain dated 11 December
BRP delivery by DX Courier: 16 December (missed the delivery though, ugh)
Delivery of all paperwork, passports, letter granting leave to remain (UK Post Office): 16 December


----------



## someshine

Hope you get a response soon! I just got mine. They received our additional documentation on the 7 December and the acceptance letter is dated for the 11 December. Took until today to actually receive it in the post though! 
Also they said in my letter they would make the decision by the 15th with or without documentation. Luckily they did it on the 11th and didn't wait until the 15th. Hope they do the same for yours. Hang in there!



dinosaur_alley said:


> timeline so far, yet another update!
> 
> *FLR(M) application submitted to HO:* 15/10/2015, Received: 16/10/2015
> 
> *Application acknowledgement letter:* Issued: 23/10/2015, Received: 27/10/2015
> 
> *Biometrics letter:* Issued: 26/10/2015, Received: 29/10/2015
> 
> *Request for additional documentation letter:* Issued: 26/10/2015, Received: 29/10/2015 -- we had apparently failed to sign one of the declarations in our misreading of the form! Very glad they gave us a chance to correct it
> 
> *Additional documentation sent to HO in response:* Sent: 30/10/2015, Received: 02/11/2015
> 
> *Biometric details enrolled at PO:* 03/11/2015
> 
> *Request for additional documentation letter:* Issued: 27/11/2015, Received: 02/12/2015 (see details here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ng-uk/927010-help-flr-m-request-evidence.html)
> 
> *Additional documentation sent to HO in response:* Sent: 09/12/2015, Received: 10/12/2015
> 
> They said in their last letter that they hope to make a decision by the 18th, so here's hoping we get some good news by christmas!


----------



## dinosaur_alley

someshine said:


> Hope you get a response soon! I just got mine. They received our additional documentation on the 7 December and the acceptance letter is dated for the 11 December. Took until today to actually receive it in the post though!
> Also they said in my letter they would make the decision by the 15th with or without documentation. Luckily they did it on the 11th and didn't wait until the 15th. Hope they do the same for yours. Hang in there!


Thanks for your good wishes -- we actually found out Saturday that the visa got granted! I am extremely relieved. Was waiting to update my timeline in full until my husband received his BRP, but that hasn't happened yet. That is definitely a lot less anxiety-inducing though and we're really glad it got sorted out before Christmas  Congrats to you!


----------



## someshine

dinosaur_alley said:


> Thanks for your good wishes -- we actually found out Saturday that the visa got granted! I am extremely relieved. Was waiting to update my timeline in full until my husband received his BRP, but that hasn't happened yet. That is definitely a lot less anxiety-inducing though and we're really glad it got sorted out before Christmas  Congrats to you!


Excellent! Congrats to you too! So glad it came before Christmas. I'm flying home tomorrow, my best friend is pregnant and was due yesterday so the wait has been extra stressful. Glad it's over for another 2.5 years.


----------



## clever-octopus

SO HAPPY FOR YOU! Congratulations and Merry Christmas !!


----------



## dinosaur_alley

someshine said:


> Excellent! Congrats to you too! So glad it came before Christmas. I'm flying home tomorrow, my best friend is pregnant and was due yesterday so the wait has been extra stressful. Glad it's over for another 2.5 years.


Thank you and so glad you get to visit!! Two and a half years seems impossibly far in the future right? Haha 


clever-octopus said:


> SO HAPPY FOR YOU! Congratulations and Merry Christmas !!


Thanks!! The last bit scared me but so glad it's over now! Once the stress was gone we even put up our Christmas tree, Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## ldneagle

dinosaur_alley said:


> Thanks for your good wishes -- we actually found out Saturday that the visa got granted! I am extremely relieved. Was waiting to update my timeline in full until my husband received his BRP, but that hasn't happened yet. That is definitely a lot less anxiety-inducing though and we're really glad it got sorted out before Christmas  Congrats to you!


Congratulations Dino Alley, followed your story closely and glad it's come to a happy result finally! We're still waiting:

FLR(M) application submitted to HO: 09/11/2015 (Received 10/11/2015)
Application acknowledgement letter: Issued: 16/11/2015, (Received: 18/11/2015)
Biometrics letter: Issued: 18/11/2015, (Received: 22/11/2015)
Biometric details enrolled at PO: 23/11/2015
Date FLR(M) visa granted: not yet
Documents and passport received: not yet
BRP card received: not yet

Roughly how long would you say we'd have to wait still? Concious that the festive period may effect us badly but we're desperate to get my wife's passport back so we can fly over to SA and visit her poorly father.


----------



## Joppa

Between 2 to 5 months I would say.


----------



## ldneagle

Joppa said:


> Between 2 to 5 months I would say.


Thanks Joppa, was hoping it'd be closer to the 7 weeks some on here have achieved but I appreciate the dose of reality.


----------



## Joppa

It's a busy time.


----------



## desmortess

Hi All, 

I have successfully got my visa renewed under 5 year route. All thanks to the moderators - Joppa Joppa Joppa - I dont know how much I can thank you !!! You have gone above and beyond helping people connect lives with their loved ones. I really appreciate all your help to us clearing the silly questions and doubts. A huge @Thank you again !!!

I am surprised that this is a very quick turnaround from UKBA. Finally, they have started working in the right ways. 

Type of visa applied for:	FLR (M) SPOUSE EXTENSION
Date sent application by Special Delivery: 10th Nov 2015
Date application received by Home Office:	14th Nov 2015
Payment taken: 16th Oct 2015
Letter received for Biometric:	28th Nov 2015
Date biometrics taken: 30th Nov 2015
Date original documentations returned: 17th Dec 2015	
Date BRP card was received: 17th Dec 2015	

*Note - To anyone who is on the visa journey, please do go through all the posts here and you will have the answers.*


----------



## dinosaur_alley

final timeline, all the way through to the end ...

*FLR(M) application submitted to HO:* 15/10/2015, Received: 16/10/2015

*Application acknowledgement letter:* Issued: 23/10/2015, Received: 27/10/2015

*Biometrics letter:* Issued: 26/10/2015, Received: 29/10/2015

*Request for additional documentation letter:* Issued: 26/10/2015, Received: 29/10/2015 -- we had apparently failed to sign one of the declarations in our misreading of the form! Very glad they gave us a chance to correct it

*Additional documentation sent to HO in response:* Sent: 30/10/2015, Received: 02/11/2015

*Biometric details enrolled at PO:* 03/11/2015

*Request for additional documentation letter:* Issued: 27/11/2015, Received: 02/12/2015 (see details here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ng-uk/927010-help-flr-m-request-evidence.html)

*Additional documentation sent to HO in response:* Sent: 09/12/2015, Received: 10/12/2015

*Documents returned and visa granted:* received 12/12/2015, dated 10/12/2015

*BRP finally received after having to re-arrange delivery once:* 22/12/2015

A note to those who leave the house: if the couriers miss you, they won't put a card through the door like usual couriers. Instead they will post you a letter telling you to rearrange, which extends the process a little. So glad to be done!


----------



## ldneagle

A little update on our timeline

FLR(M) application submitted to HO: 09/11/2015 (Received 10/11/2015)
Application acknowledgement letter: Issued: 16/11/2015, (Received: 18/11/2015)
Biometrics letter: Issued: 18/11/2015, (Received: 22/11/2015)
Biometric details enrolled at PO: 23/11/2015
HO Requested further proof of English proficiency: 22/12/2015
Date FLR(M) visa granted: not yet
Documents and passport received: not yet
BRP card received: not yet
[/QUOTE]

Bit of a pain as will delay things further but unfortunately my wife's degree was completed in South Africa (although done in English) and she has not received her certificate from her MA course here in the UK as yet. Will be a nightmare with the post around this time of year but hey ho.


----------



## benthomas010

Looks like we should be receiving our visa finally on Tuesday  

On Christmas Eve we had to go to the doctors early, so left the house at half 7, returned home at 8:30am to a missed delivery card from DX Deliveries! The only time in months that there has been no one home at that time of day. 

Tpyical lol. Would have been a brilliant christmas present  

Judging by a lot of internet searching I think we can be fairly confident it is the Biometric Resident Permit we have been waiting for, after I sent a letter of complaint 2 weeks ago. Its booked in for re-delivery on Tuesday. 

Hopefully then - our passports will be returned so my wife can get hers renewed ahead of planned travel in March


----------



## dinosaur_alley

benthomas010 said:


> Looks like we should be receiving our visa finally on Tuesday
> 
> On Christmas Eve we had to go to the doctors early, so left the house at half 7, returned home at 8:30am to a missed delivery card from DX Deliveries! The only time in months that there has been no one home at that time of day.
> 
> Tpyical lol. Would have been a brilliant christmas present
> 
> Judging by a lot of internet searching I think we can be fairly confident it is the Biometric Resident Permit we have been waiting for, after I sent a letter of complaint 2 weeks ago. Its booked in for re-delivery on Tuesday.
> 
> Hopefully then - our passports will be returned so my wife can get hers renewed ahead of planned travel in March


so excited for you, I know you have been waiting ages! Let us know how it goes!



hindamin said:


> Hi im hind living in uk since septembre I come to uk by fiance visa i didnt come straight away until passed 3month of my visa that i had 6 mois month, i married here and i applayed on 10/12/2015 the date wich my visa expired and sollicitor send paper by post and the council recievd my paper on17/12/2015 the sollicitor say its ok no probleme but me i scered because of my last visa that i had in bigining they refused and i did appeal this take long time to have my fiance visa i dont want that it will be the same with flr visa spouse (joppa) maybe you remember my case , really i dont know if they can refused because i applay on the date with my visa expired can somebody gives my idea about my case please (sorry for mistake of language) with my thanks


There's no reason to be worried if you applied on the last day of your visa -- you weren't an overstayer. Even if they didn't acknowledge your application for a few days and thought it was applied for after expiry it should be okay, as they (usually?) overlook a 28 day grace period. As long as your application is otherwise good, I think you are fine. You won't know for at least several weeks so you might as well relax. Good luck!


----------



## hindamin

Oh thanks for your answer and to relax me ,i m worried because of my experience with fiance visa toke long time but its ok it will be fine i will wait what their answer now .?!


----------



## benthomas010

dinosaur_alley said:


> so excited for you, I know you have been waiting ages! Let us know how it goes!


Thanks. As expected the Biometric Residents Permit, and all of our other documents arrived this morning. Finally - it only took them 18 weeks instead of the 8 weeks they tell you it will take  

Now, we can head off to the Indonesian embassy tomorrow to get the passport renewed


----------



## ZaraJc

Hi everyone, 

I am worried and wanted some help/advice and opinion. I applied for my FLR (M) on the 26th of November and got the acknowledgement letter on the 2nd of December....but nothing fromthe biometrics yet....so basically it's been around 4 weeks....Should i give them a call or worry...or...maybe my letter got lost?

Thanks


----------



## benthomas010

ZaraJc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am worried and wanted some help/advice and opinion. I applied for my FLR (M) on the 26th of November and got the acknowledgement letter on the 2nd of December....but nothing fromthe biometrics yet....so basically it's been around 4 weeks....Should i give them a call or worry...or...maybe my letter got lost?
> 
> Thanks


Is the acknowledgement letter, and the biometrics letter not the same thing? It was when for my wife. Thy acknowledged the visa application, and advised the next step was to submit biometrics, and advised the cut off date etc. 

Maybe re-read it to double check?


----------



## ZaraJc

benthomas010 said:


> Is the acknowledgement letter, and the biometrics letter not the same thing? It was when for my wife. Thy acknowledged the visa application, and advised the next step was to submit biometrics, and advised the cut off date etc.
> 
> Maybe re-read it to double check?


Thanks a lot for the response. I called them and seems like they sent the biometrics letter a day after they sent me the acknowledgement one....but I never received it for some reason. The acknowledgement letter was simply telling me about the processing times and that they have received my application...nothing else :/ no request to submit the fingerprints etc...So they will issue another one within 15 days...i basically lost a month 
Our postman keeps messing up the letters....i hope to get this one on time and hopefully this will not lead to refusal


----------



## yatnitsuj

*Update on application*

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'll just updates or lack of progress really.

Type of visa applied for:	FLR (M) SPOUSE EXTENSION
Date sent application by Special Delivery: 12th Oct 2015
Date application received by Home Office:	13th Oct 2015
Payment taken: 14th Oct 2015
Confirmation letter received from HO:	19th Oct 2015
Letter received for Biometric:	28th Oct 2015
Date biometrics taken: 30th Oct 2015
Date original documentations returned	
Date BRP card was received:

As you can see I sent my application in on the 12th of Oct, and i'm coming up to 13 weeks which is 5 weeks over the advised time frame in the acknowledgement letter I received after sending out the application.

I've also since sent out 2 letters (3 and 4 weeks ago) to my caseworker asking for a new advised timeline but I've not received any word from them. I believe my application is a relatively straight forward one as I meet all the criteria and I've not been asked for any additional evidence/documents. 

I understand that it had been a busy period but looking at the other posts in the forum, it looks like there are cases where people have sent out their application at the same time or after, having received theirs back which is a little perplexing.


----------



## yatnitsuj

benthomas010 said:


> Thanks. As expected the Biometric Residents Permit, and all of our other documents arrived this morning. Finally - it only took them 18 weeks instead of the 8 weeks they tell you it will take
> 
> Now, we can head off to the Indonesian embassy tomorrow to get the passport renewed


Hey Benthomas010,

Congrats on getting it back. Did you every find out why it took them 18 weeks instead of 8? You applied in August which is way before Xmas so the 'heavy' workload shouldn't be a factor. I'm still waiting on mine which has now taken 15 weeks and I don't quite understand why.

Did your visa expire when you were waiting to hear back? 

Thanks!


----------



## kotch

Just realised this is the most relevant place for my timeline, so here goes:

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (5 year route)
Method: Standard Postal
*
Documents submitted by Special Delivery: Thurs 21 Jan 2016*
Documents received by Home Office: Fri 22 Jan 2016
Biometrics letter received: 29 Jan 2016 (Dated 27 Jan)
Biometrics submitted: 30 Jan 2016
*Visa Granted letter (Documents returned): 18 Feb 2016 (Received 22 Feb)*
BRP: Attempted delivery 22 Feb but nobody in to sign)
*
Total time to make a decision from receipt of documents and issue letter: 28 days
Total time from submission of application to returned documents: 32 days*

The documents with the Visa Granted letter were left in a box outside the back door. We have an arrangement with our local postman who always leaves parcels in there but not normally signed-for ones. Was sent by second class signed for even though I provided a prepaid special delivery envelope but hey-ho.

They returned all original documents in the exact same order as they were supplied, bound in string the same way they had been supplied, still with the little post-it notes sticking out as tabs for the different sections. Very convenient for me to file away again 

Will post a full list of documents supplied in due course...


----------



## GiseleFMP

*My timeline*

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) extension (5 year route)
Method: Postal

Documents submitted by Special Delivery: 26 Jan 2016
Documents received by Home Office: 27 Jan 2016
Letter from Home Office: 29 Jan 2016
Biometrics letter received: 03 Feb 2016 (Dated 01 Feb)
Biometrics submitted: 04 Feb 2016
Visa Granted letter (Documents returned): 20 Feb 2016 (Received 23 Feb)
BRP delivered: 24 Feb 2016

Total time to make a decision from receipt of documents and issue letter: 24 days
Total time from submission of application to returned documents: 27 days

Very happy i got my visa!


----------



## Maria93

Hi there! I sent my application Wednesday Feb 24th via post and according to royal mail it was delivered on the 25th by 1pm but I haven't got any email from the home office saying they've received my application. Is this normal?


----------



## Joppa

Yes, quite. Sometimes you receive, sometimes not.


----------



## Maria93

Joppa said:


> Yes, quite. Sometimes you receive, sometimes not.


Haven't heard anything back yet. I'm starting to get worried as it seems like everyone else hAs gotten their first letter within five working days. Do you think something's wrong or should I not worry just yet? Xx


----------



## soFarAway101

Maria93 said:


> Haven't heard anything back yet. I'm starting to get worried as it seems like everyone else hAs gotten their first letter within five working days. Do you think something's wrong or should I not worry just yet? Xx


Hi Maria, I sent my FLR (M) application on 12th Feb (Friday), they received it on 15th (Monday). Received acknowledgement letter on 27th dated 25th. Received Biometrics letter on 1st March dated 26th Feb (did my biometrics on the same day I received the letter).

If you pay using cheque, it will take a while as they will have to wait for the cheque to clear (exactly 7 days on my end).

As Joppa said, sometimes they do send acknowledgement letter, sometimes they don't.


----------



## Maria93

Ok that makes me feel better. Hopefully next week I'll hear from them. I did pay by card.

Have you gotten your approval yet? Xx


----------



## soFarAway101

Sorry, when I say "acknowledgement letter" below, I actually mean email. I didn't receive any email from them.

"As Joppa said, sometimes they do send acknowledgement letter, sometimes they don't."

Not yet, I am still waiting for their decision.  Don' worry about it too much, it will just stress you out! Mind you, this whole waiting game thing is indeed stressful! lol


----------



## Maria93

Its beyond stressful! Good luck to you


----------



## Maria93

Country applied from: UK 
Visa Type: FLR (M) (5 year route) 
Method: Standard Postal 
Documents submitted by Special Delivery: 24 feb 2016 
Documents received by Home Office: 25 feb 2016 
Biometrics letter received: 5 march 2016 (Dated 2 march) 
Biometrics submitted: 7 March 2016


----------



## Water Dragon

*Awaiting decision*

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (5 year route)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery to/from Home Office
Documents submitted: 26 Feb 2016 (Friday)
Documents received by Home Office: 29 Feb 2016 (Monday)
HO letter acknowledging application received: 9 March 2016 (Dated 7 March)
Biometrics letter received: 10 March 2016 (Dated 8 March)
Biometrics submitted: 10 March 2016 
Decision letter received: 

I will update this as the time comes. We're hoping it won't take the full 8 weeks. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 1583

Has anyone else had any updates from applications? I've recent sent mine off on Thursday hoping they'll charge me the old fee. I'm also curious as to how quickly they're processing these days? Thanks


----------



## Maria93

When did the fee change? 

I sent mine on the 24th of February. (Thursday), got the aknowledgement letter and the biometrics letter on the 5th of March and submitted biometrics on the 7th.

It's been 4 weeks since I sent my application to the home office and still waiting for decision.


----------



## soFarAway101

It is effective from 18 March 2016. 

I am still waiting too.. Well, they actually state that application will take 8 weeks(if not, they will be sending a letter if they require more time). So, fingers crossed it will arrive before 8 weeks. 
I will definitely update when that happens.

Hope all is well to you all..


----------



## cuddyduck

Just a quick question:

We submitted our FLR(M) by post on 9th March and the it was received on 10th March. On the 17th of March we received our acknowledgment letter and on the 18th we received our invitation to do my biometrics which was done on the 21st of March.

However we have been watching the bank account and the fee has not been taken yet which was done by debit card. How long should it take before the fee is taken.


----------



## 1583

my fee's been taken last week and I submitted mine on the 18th but I haven't received the acknowledgement letter or notice for biometrics.

mind you that was by credit card, not sure if it makes a difference


----------



## juliamay9

FLR(M) application submitted to HO: special recorded delivery 9 /03/16
Received by HO: 10/03/16
Fee taken from bank account 15/03/2016
Application acknowledgement letter: Issued: 16/03/2016
Received: 18/03/2016

Biometrics letter: 
Issued: - 17/03/2016
Received: 19/03/2016

Biometric details enrolled at PO: 29/03/2016

Date FLR(M) visa granted: 

Documents and passport received: 

BRP card received: 

(HO = Home Office, PO = Post Office)


----------



## Maria93

Almost 6 weeks and haven't heard anything else back. Is this supposed to be a busy time?


----------



## Maria93

Just received the package with my documents and a letter saying I've been granted the visa!!!! Couldn't be more happy! Can't believe I can now work and not worry about visa stuff for 2 and a half years!!
Here's my updated timeline


Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (5 year route) 
Method: Standard Postal 
Documents submitted by Special Delivery: 24 feb 2016 
Documents received by Home Office: 25 feb 2016 
Biometrics letter received: 5 march 2016 (Dated 2 march)
Biometrics submitted: 7 March 2016
Documents returned with letter of approval: April 7th 2016
BRP card delivered: TBA
Total time from application to receiving letter with decision : 7 weeks

So bloody happy!!! Good luck to you all


----------



## Maria93

Received the BRP card on same day as decision letter  7th April


----------



## soFarAway101

YEY! Congratulations Maria93..!! That's great news. 

I am still waiting for mine, though you applied after me. I am expecting mine will come soon too.. 
I'm just wondering, is the decision letter inside the parcel or is it separate? Thanks a lot and I am happy for you! x


----------



## Water Dragon

*Updated Timeline*



Water Dragon said:


> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) (5 year route)
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery to/from Home Office
> Documents submitted: 26 Feb 2016 (Friday)
> Documents received by Home Office: 29 Feb 2016 (Monday)
> HO letter acknowledging application received: 9 March 2016 (Dated 7 March)
> Biometrics letter received: 10 March 2016 (Dated 8 March)
> Biometrics submitted: 10 March 2016
> Decision letter received: Attempted delivery 6 April 2016, redelivery scheduled 9 April
> BRP Card received: Attempted delivery 7 April, redelivery scheduled for 8 April 2016
> Total Time: 6 weeks
> 
> Due to running errands on Wednesday, I missed the delivery of my documentation which is being returned in my postage-paid Royal Mail envelope. Then, due to a pet emergency and vet visit today, I also missed the second delivery by DX.  There is no indication of where or who the parcel came from, but it is addressed to my maiden name and requiring a signature as well, so I'm thinking it is the BRP. I will know for sure tomorrow.


See update above.


----------



## Maria93

The documents you sent them and the letter granting you the visa all come together. The BRP card is delivered separately and you need proof of identity xx


----------



## 1583

Hi everyone, looks like some ppl are that applied before me are getting their back. Mine was submitted on 18 March and if it takes 7-8 weeks I am presuming that will take me into may. 

My question is though, my husband and I are now moving flats which we didn't yet know for sure at the time of the application. My friends are taking over my current flat so mail etc would be handled and handed over personally. I was just wondering whether I should advice hmrc if the change of address now or after the move? I just don't want the change of address to delay anything. I'd rather get the approval and change address later. Would that work?

Thanks in advance


----------



## soFarAway101

FLR (M) application submitted to HO: special recorded delivery 12/02/16 (Friday)
Received by HO: 15/02/16 (Monday)

Application acknowledgement letter: Issued: 25/02/2016
Received: 27/02/2016

Biometrics letter: 
Issued: - 26/02/2016
Received: 01/03/2016

Biometric details enrolled at PO: 01/03/2016

Date FLR(M) visa granted: 

Documents and passport received: 

BRP card received: 

(HO = Home Office, PO = Post Office)

Still heard nothing from them! It's been almost 8 weeks since they received my application. I'm quite positive it will come soon, I hope! fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## DED

*U.K. Postal application 2016*

Could members please advise how they have waited for reply of postal application in UK re. Latest 2016 applications

Thank you


----------



## Joppa

There is an existing thread on this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...-m-postal-application-within-uk-timeline.html


----------



## juliamay9

FLR(M) application submitted to HO: special recorded delivery 9 /03/16
Received by HO: 10/03/16
Fee taken from bank account 15/03/2016
Application acknowledgement letter: Issued: 16/03/2016
Received: 18/03/2016

Biometrics letter: 
Issued: - 17/03/2016
Received: 19/03/2016

Biometric details enrolled at PO: 29/03/2016

Date FLR(M) visa granted: 20-04-2916

Documents and passport received: 22-04-2016 

BRP card received: 22-04-2016

Thanks to Joppa and Nyclon for such brilliant help with the visa application matters .


----------



## DED

Joppa said:


> There is an existing thread on this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...-m-postal-application-within-uk-timeline.html


Sorry ....following it now


----------



## DED

soFarAway101 said:


> FLR (M) application submitted to HO: special recorded delivery 12/02/16 (Friday)
> Received by HO: 15/02/16 (Monday)
> 
> Application acknowledgement letter: Issued: 25/02/2016
> Received: 27/02/2016
> 
> Biometrics letter:
> Issued: - 26/02/2016
> Received: 01/03/2016
> 
> Biometric details enrolled at PO: 01/03/2016
> 
> Date FLR(M) visa granted:
> 
> Documents and passport received:
> 
> BRP card received:
> 
> (HO = Home Office, PO = Post Office)
> 
> Still heard nothing from them! It's been almost 8 weeks since they received my application. I'm quite positive it will come soon, I hope! fingers and toes crossed!!


Any news & is yours a new application or half way submission?
& good luck


----------



## DED

Can I ask if full application or half way submission?
Thanks & well done


----------



## soFarAway101

DED said:


> Any news & is yours a new application or half way submission?
> & good luck


Hi,

Sadly, still no updates for my visa yet. I guess I have to wait longer than I expected. Hey ho, it's a bit stressing as I really don't know why it took them more than 8 weeks, my application is quite straight forward. But, you know everyone is a different case. 
Can't do anything at the moment but to wait. :juggle: 

I'm applying for the extension of my spouse visa, on a 5 year route. 

Good luck to us!


----------



## soFarAway101

Hi all! I am so happy and excited that my visa has been extended for 2.5 years!! Great news!


FLR (M) application submitted to HO: special recorded delivery 12/02/16 (Friday)
Received by HO: 15/02/16 (Monday)

Application acknowledgement letter: Issued: 25/02/2016
Received: 27/02/2016

Biometrics letter: 
Issued: - 26/02/2016
Received: 01/03/2016

Biometric details enrolled at PO: 01/03/2016

Date FLR(M) visa granted: 09/05/2016

Documents and passport received: 11/05/2016

BRP card received: 11/05/2016

(HO = Home Office, PO = Post Office)

12 weeks and 3 days in total for my application to be decided (from the day I sent my application) which I don't complain. I got my BRP first (I didn't sign anything, I just saw a letter on our door and when I opened it, it was my BRP) then 30 minutes later I got my passport and documents back with the letter inside saying the grant of my Leave to Remain. 

I would like to say a very BIG THANK YOU to all who helped me in the process. To JOPPA, you are an angel! To all those who are still waiting, be patient. It will come in time.


----------



## BronwynBean

soFarAway101 said:


> Hi all! I am so happy and excited that my visa has been extended for 2.5 years!! Great news! FLR (M) application submitted to HO: special recorded delivery 12/02/16 (Friday) Received by HO: 15/02/16 (Monday) Application acknowledgement letter: Issued: 25/02/2016 Received: 27/02/2016 Biometrics letter: Issued: - 26/02/2016 Received: 01/03/2016 Biometric details enrolled at PO: 01/03/2016 Date FLR(M) visa granted: 09/05/2016 Documents and passport received: 11/05/2016 BRP card received: 11/05/2016 (HO = Home Office, PO = Post Office) 12 weeks and 3 days in total for my application to be decided (from the day I sent my application) which I don't complain. I got my BRP first (I didn't sign anything, I just saw a letter on our door and when I opened it, it was my BRP) then 30 minutes later I got my passport and documents back with the letter inside saying the grant of my Leave to Remain. I would like to say a very BIG THANK YOU to all who helped me in the process. To JOPPA, you are an angel! To all those who are still waiting, be patient. It will come in time.


Great news .... Congrats x


----------



## cecilia78

Here is my husbands FLR (M) timeline from Fiance visa.

FLM (M) application submitted on 31.03.16 by Next day delivery

Received by Home office 1.04.16

Invitation for biometrics 12.04.16

Biometrics done 14.04.16

Visa granted 14.05.16 5 year route (30 months)

Received visa 17.05 16

BRP card received 30min later on 17.05.16

Thank you so much Joppa,Nylon and everyone here that share their stories and ideas. Keep hope alive.


----------



## AuroraSkye

I'm bumping this since more and more people are asking about timelines for FLR (M) post and don't find this thread.

For all people wondering about timelines, keep in mind a few things:

1) Processing time depends on the time of year (summer is busier)
2) Don't forget to pay the IHS fee! £500 (separate from Visa fee)
2) You'll receive a Biometrics Letter after posting your documents. You take that letter to a local Post Office, pay about £20 to have your biometrics taken and that's it.


----------



## Kimi2490

I am going to leave a comment here because I would like to receive notifications with people's timelines on, as I am not far off from applying for my own FLR (M) and am facing the eternal debate : Postal vs In person appointment. I hope this does not violate any forum standards? Thanking all.


----------



## dinosaur_alley

for future reference, you can also choose to receive notifications for any thread, without leaving a comment, by choosing 'thread tools' (at the top of the first post on any page) > 'subscribe to this thread'.


----------



## juhi

Hi all, 
Have submitted my FLR(M) application on Saturday 6th Aug 2016. Have not yet received any mail or text from HO, nor did they withdrew the visa fees, usually have seen members mentioning that they received message from HO within 2 days. Now wondering if I labelled the correct address or what might have gone wrong :confused2:
Just to confirm that is the waiting time for FLR process 8 weeks or can it be more?


----------



## mysteron

Hi. We applied for my wife's visa by post. Here are the details so far....

Country applying from: UK by post
Type of visa applied for: FLR(M) Cat A - *switching from a fiancee visa*
Date application submitted: 14 June 16
Date application received: 15 June 16
Date biometrics letter received: 23 June 16
Date biometrics taken: 24 June 16

We heard nothing more until receiving a letter last Fri (5th Aug) saying they wanted 3 pieces of evidence of our cohabitation since her arrival in April. This despite us making clear in the application notes that we didn't have anything in her name or joint names as she has only been in the country about 6 weeks - and we'd only be married about 2 weeks - at the time of application - and that we had already been granted a fiancee visa.

We have since got things like our council tax and utilities in joint names, and my wife has a mobile phone contract in her name.

We've provided the required evidence (we hope) along with an explanatory letter and sent it back yesterday (special delivery). We should have a decision in the next few days :fingerscrossed:


----------



## juhi

juhi said:


> Hi all,
> Have submitted my FLR(M) application on Saturday 6th Aug 2016. Have not yet received any mail or text from HO, nor did they withdrew the visa fees, usually have seen members mentioning that they received message from HO within 2 days. Now wondering if I labelled the correct address or what might have gone wrong :confused2:
> Just to confirm that is the waiting time for FLR process 8 weeks or can it be more?


ok, so today I tracked my post and came to know that my post have been delivered to Durham post office on 8th of August and visa fees have been withdrawn yesterday.
So, do I still need to wait for their notification of receiving my application or wait for my Biometric letter to be posted. Will they notify before sending or that too will come without notifying anytime now?


----------



## mysteron

juhi said:


> do I still need to wait for their notification of receiving my application or wait for my Biometric letter to be posted. Will they notify before sending or that too will come without notifying anytime now?


As far as I am aware, if you apply by post the only notifications you get are by post. We received our letter confirming receipt of the application about a week after the fee came out. The same letter also informed us how to get the biometric done.


----------



## juhi

Oh, ok thanks for this information. really helped me to get off the stress. 
One more question, if they need any extra documents, will they post a letter for that too or call us directly?


----------



## mysteron

juhi said:


> Oh, ok thanks for this information. really helped me to get off the stress.
> One more question, if they need any extra documents, will they post a letter for that too or call us directly?


Hi. As far as I am aware they will send a letter.


----------



## abidshaz

hi did you send the docs to the address in Durham ?


----------



## mysteron

abidshaz said:


> hi did you send the docs to the address in Durham ?


Yes, but all subsequent letters have come from Sheffield and that is where I had to send the additional document they wanted.


----------



## juhi

Durham is the only collection point of postal applications, after they clear the payment it is transferred from there to the actual processing department guess Sheffield.( read it somewhere here by Joppa)


----------



## Rix2016

Timeline

Nhs surge paid: 07/07/2016
Submitted 8/07/2016
Received: 11/07/2016
Acknowledgment letter: 21/07/2016 (dated 18/07/2016)
No payment or response since then. Realised made an error, completed outdated form. Re completed a new form and cover letter sent 22/07/2016, delivered 25/07/2016. 

Still no payment taken nor any further correspondence from them. 

Letter for biometrics received: 30/07/2016
Letter stating application not yet valid: Was told to complete new form and payment details (said bank rejected it, but no attempt was made so I'm guessing they didn't attempt it due to wrong form completed)

Completed new up to date form 30/07/2016 and gave biometric same day. Letter received at home office in Sheffield 02/08/2016

Payment taken 11/08/2016 (although requested 10/08/2016 from the bank)

Now waiting a decision!

Should be a simple straight forward case I hope but scared my maternity (for second child together) may be an issue although I still meet the financial requirement but my salary won't match as my maternity allowance is slightly less per month. My husband is working too and I have included his payslips. Let's see what happens now.


----------



## juhi

juhi said:


> ok, so today I tracked my post and came to know that my post have been delivered to Durham post office on 8th of August and visa fees have been withdrawn yesterday.
> So, do I still need to wait for their notification of receiving my application or wait for my Biometric letter to be posted. Will they notify before sending or that too will come without notifying anytime now?


A quick update on my FLR(m) postal application. 

Have just received two envelopes; one is the acknowledgement letter and second is the Biometrics letters (2 kids and myself), have to submit them within 15 days. The letter is dated 18th August and received it today the 20th of August.


----------



## mysteron

mysteron said:


> Country applying from: UK by post
> Type of visa applied for: FLR(M) Cat A - *switching from a fiancee visa*
> Date application submitted: 14 June 16
> Date application received: 15 June 16
> Fee taken:16th June 16
> Date biometrics letter received: 23 June 16
> Date biometrics taken: 24 June 16
> Request for additional info: 5th Aug 16
> Additional info signed for: 11th Aug 16


Week 11 and still no news.


----------



## Rix2016

Timeline:

Timeline Nhs surge paid: 07/07/2016 Submitted 8/07/2016 Received: 11/07/2016 Acknowledgment letter: 21/07/2016 (dated 18/07/2016) No payment or response since then. Realised made an error, completed outdated form. Re completed a new form and cover letter sent 22/07/2016, delivered 25/07/2016. Still no payment taken nor any further correspondence from them. Letter for biometrics received: 30/07/2016 Letter stating application not yet valid: Was told to complete new form and payment details (said bank rejected it, but no attempt was made so I'm guessing they didn't attempt it due to wrong form completed) Completed new up to date form 30/07/2016 and gave biometric same day. Letter received at home office in Sheffield 02/08/2016 Payment taken 11/08/2016 (although requested 10/08/2016 from the bank) 

2/09/2016: biometric card delivered then an hour later documents received! Biometric letter dated 30/08/2016 

Visa granted!!!

Took 8 weeks despite the hitch in between. Really pleased.


----------



## mysteron

*Update*

A quick update to our timeline.

On 24th Sept we received a letter asking us to attend an interview in Sheffield. We don't know why, we presume that despite being granted a fiancee visa to get married, getting married, and applying for FLR(M) with all supporting docs we still have to prove our relationship is genuine and 'subsisting'. Interview is on 3rd Oct so I'll provide another update after then.

This entire process has been one big pain in the bum, and for anyone having doubts about going the premium service route my recommendation is to go for it. The stress and anxiety of the postal route is not worth saving an extra £500.

Country applying from: UK by post
Type of visa applied for: FLR(M) Cat A - switching from a fiancee visa
Date application submitted: 14 June 16
Date application received: 15 June 16
Fee taken:16th June 16
Date biometrics letter received: 23 June 16
Date biometrics taken: 24 June 16
Request for additional info: 5th Aug 16 (completely unnecessary in my opinion!)
Additional info signed for: 11th Aug 16


----------



## JessFarnworth

Hi, my name is Jessica. I am from the the US and my husband is from the UK.
I went for my biometrics appointment- August 22/2016
Documents received to Sheffield- August 26/2016
Still waiting on decision... It has only been 17 working days but as with everyone on here I'm sure, we are feeling the frustration of waiting. I last saw my husband on the 7th of July as I had to return to the US for work. 

I read on another post that there is an email you can send to inquire about your application. Is this so? And if any one knows of it would they be able to share with me?

Kind regards,
Jessica


----------



## agentstar

*our time line*

can some one please tell us all your experience with premium service.

please tell us the process for FLRm 
1 print out FLRm form (and file)
2 make appointment for premium service ( HOW TO DO THAT ?)
and it will AUTOMATICALLY lead us to pay the NHS surcharge (and BRP )
Can we pay by credit card? 
is that all ?
I am not missing anything am I ?
Is there anything we have to pay particular attention to and be vigilant about? Common probs and mistakes ?
Thank you for all your very kind responses

I am British man
Mid 2013 went to India got married 
Feb 2014 wife passed IELTS B1 and got entry clearance
April 2014 wife came to UK
Sept 2016 preparing for FLRM due soon (visa runs out Nov 2016) we will go for premium service


----------



## agentstar

*FLR m process and premium service*

can some one please tell us all your experience with premium service.

please tell us the process for FLRm 
1 print out FLRm form (and file)
2 make appointment for premium service ( HOW TO DO THAT ?)
and it will AUTOMATICALLY lead us to pay the NHS surcharge (and BRP )
Can we pay by credit card? 
is that all ?
I am not missing anything am I ?
Is there anything we have to pay particular attention to and be vigilant about? Common probs and mistakes ?
Thank you for all your very kind responses

I am British man
Mid 2013 went to India got married 
Feb 2014 wife passed IELTS B1 and got entry clearance
April 2014 wife came to UK
Sept 2016 preparing for FLRM due soon (visa runs out Nov 2016) we will go for premium service


----------



## juhi

Country applying from: UK by post
Type of visa applied for: FLR(M) Cat A
Date application submitted: 6 Aug 2016 Saturday
Date of application received: 8 Aug 2016 Monday
Date fees withdrawn : 11 Aug 2016 Thursday
Date biometrics letter received: 20 Aug 2016 
Date biometrics submitted: 22 Aug 2016 
Date BRP received: 29 Sept 2016 @ 9:30am 
Haven't received PP yet...
All In all how many weeks pls calculate  
Too excited atm; thank u for all your help, will be glad to help back.
Wish you all the best and will need your help once again in 2019.


----------



## juhi

juhi said:


> Country applying from: UK by post
> Type of visa applied for: FLR(M) Cat A
> Date application submitted: 6 Aug 2016 Saturday
> Date of application received: 8 Aug 2016 Monday
> Date fees withdrawn : 11 Aug 2016 Thursday
> Date biometrics letter received: 20 Aug 2016
> Date biometrics submitted: 22 Aug 2016
> Date BRP received: 29 Sept 2016 @ 9:30am
> Haven't received PP yet...
> All In all how many weeks pls calculate
> Too excited atm; thank u for all your help, will be glad to help back.
> Wish you all the best and will need your help once again in 2019.


Yay!!! Just now after receiving BRP AT 9:30 got my originals and passports back at 11am


----------



## mysteron

juhi said:


> Country applying from: UK by post
> Type of visa applied for: FLR(M) Cat A
> Date application submitted: 6 Aug 2016 Saturday
> Date of application received: 8 Aug 2016 Monday
> Date fees withdrawn : 11 Aug 2016 Thursday
> Date biometrics letter received: 20 Aug 2016
> Date biometrics submitted: 22 Aug 2016
> Date BRP received: 29 Sept 2016 @ 9:30am
> Haven't received PP yet...
> All In all how many weeks pls calculate
> Too excited atm; thank u for all your help, will be glad to help back.
> Wish you all the best and will need your help once again in 2019.


Congratulations! :cheer2:

My wife applied for her spouse visa in June (after arriving on a fiancee visa) but we've had delay after delay. Now we have to go to Sheffield for an interview on Monday. Was this your first application or were you switiching from another visa? Were you asked for any further evidence? We know for a fact there's nothing wrong with our application and we meet all the criteria; we can only assume we have been randomly chosen.


----------



## juhi

*Best of luck mysteron*



mysteron said:


> Congratulations! :cheer2:
> 
> My wife applied for her spouse visa in June (after arriving on a fiancee visa) but we've had delay after delay. Now we have to go to Sheffield for an interview on Monday. Was this your first application or were you switiching from another visa? Were you asked for any further evidence? We know for a fact there's nothing wrong with our application and we meet all the criteria; we can only assume we have been randomly chosen.


Oh! may things go smooth for you after this interview. I know how painful is the waiting time. Ours was the first FLR(m), straightforward application with no enquiries or interviews. 
It is just the process which comes out too harsh on some applicants, no matter how keen we are while submitting loads of evidences. 
Hope for the best. 
Thanks for the wishes and Best Regards
Juhi


----------



## anders10

hi Jessica

I have a similar timeframe as you. Have you heard anything yet?

- Heather


----------



## mysteron

After much faffing my wife's visa was approved. Here's the timeline

Country applying from: UK by post
Type of visa applied for: FLR(M) Cat A (switching from fiancee)
Date application submitted: 14/06/2016
Date of application received: 15/06/2016
Date fees withdrawn: 16/06/2016
Date biometrics letter received: 24/06/2016 (letter dated 22/06/2016)
Date biometrics submitted: 24/06/2016
Request for additional evidence received: 05/08/2016 (letter dated 02/08/2016)
Additional evidence submitted: 10/08/2016
Letter inviting us for an interview in Sheffield: 17/09/2016
Interview: 03/10/2016
Letter received confirming visa has been approved: 08/10/2016
BRP: waiting but told will receive it within 7 days


----------



## mysteron

mysteron said:


> After much faffing my wife's visa was approved. Here's the timeline
> 
> Country applying from: UK by post
> Type of visa applied for: FLR(M) Cat A (switching from fiancee)
> Date application submitted: 14/06/2016
> Date of application received: 15/06/2016
> Date fees withdrawn: 16/06/2016
> Date biometrics letter received: 24/06/2016 (letter dated 22/06/2016)
> Date biometrics submitted: 24/06/2016
> Request for additional evidence received: 05/08/2016 (letter dated 02/08/2016)
> Additional evidence submitted: 10/08/2016
> Letter inviting us for an interview in Sheffield: 17/09/2016
> Interview: 03/10/2016
> Letter received confirming visa has been approved: 08/10/2016
> BRP: waiting but told will receive it within 7 days


BRP was received today.


----------



## skinnie58

*Second flr(m) Application*

Country applying from: UK by post
Type of visa applied for: FLR(M) Cat A (Second flr(m))
Date application submitted: 22/08/2016
Date of application received: 23/08/2016
Date fees withdrawn: 25/08/2016
Acknowledgment letter received: 2/09/2016
Date biometrics letter received: 05/09/2016 
Date biometrics submitted: 05/09/2016
BRP received 12/10/2016
Returned documents received on: 13/10/16 ( letter dated 10/10)
Was surprised to receive BRP before documents, never received email or letter informing decision had been made.
Very happy it all went well no


----------



## anders10

I have the same dates as skinnie. All considering, I feel this was pretty quick by post. Start to finish, 7.5 weeks ...

Country applying from: UK by post
Type of visa applied for: FLR(M) Cat A (Second flr(m))
Date application submitted: 22/08/2016
Date of application received: 23/08/2016
Date fees withdrawn: 25/08/2016
Acknowledgment letter received: 04/09/2016
Date biometrics letter received: 04/09/2016 
Date biometrics submitted: 05/09/2016
BRP received 12/10/2016
Returned documents received on: 13/10/16

I was also surprised to receive BRP before my documents. I never received an email or letter informing that a decision had been made. Maybe better that way as to not sweat it out over a "decision has been made" letter. 

Thanks to Nyclon, Joppa and all moderators for your amazing help. I couldn't have done it without you. I am also glad I did this by post this time as to not get ripped off applying in person.


----------



## abidshaz

*FLR (M) extension of visa*

Country applying from: England
Type of visa applied for: FLR (M) via post to Durham address.
Date application submitted (online or in person): Posted 15/08/2016 Royal Mail Special Next Day Delivery
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16/08/2016 Confirmed by Royal Mail Tracking.
Card payment showed as pending on: 17/08/2016
Payment taken on the 19/08/2016
Letter received confirming receipt of documents. Letter dated 25/08/2016.
Letter received requesting biometric information to be taken at a Post Office within 15 working days from date of letter. Letter dated 25/08/2016
Date biometrics taken: 30/08/2016 at a Post Office.
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 8 weeks given on application acknowledgment letter.
Suddenly documents were returned with acceptance letter: 7/10/2016.
Letter was dated 4/10/2016. We had never received email or letter informing decision had been made. 
Biometric card delivery was missed on 06/10/2016 as it required to be signed for. Rearranged delivery. Received after the weekend on 10/10/2016

Would not have been able to have applied successfully myself without a solicitor / advisor if it was not for this forum. God bless you guys


----------



## Karra

I got my FLR M visa approved !!  It took exactly 7 weeks from the date I posted it on 23 September.

Want to thank everyone who helped me with my application. And of course, my special thanks to Joppa, Nyclon, Clever Octopus. 

All the best to those who are waiting.


----------



## 302993

Hello everyone! I sent my application on the 4th October, they received it on the 5 th October. But to my horror the payment couldn't be taken on the day they requested which was on the 6 th october. So, had to send them a cheque and the fee was cleared on the 28th October, biometrics was sent on the 31st October.
My question is what date should I consider to count the decision time from? Is it 5th or 31st October? 
Thanks in advance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 302993

Missis D said:


> Hello everyone! I sent my application on the 4th October, they received it on the 5 th October. But to my horror the payment couldn't be taken on the day they requested which was on the 6 th october. So, had to send them a cheque and the fee was cleared on the 28th October, biometrics was sent on the 31st October.
> My question is what date should I consider to count the decision time from? Is it 5th or 31st October?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Could anyone answer my query please? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joppa

Since the timeline is only a guide, it doesn't matter. You just have to wait.


----------



## 302993

Joppa said:


> Since the timeline is only a guide, it doesn't matter. You just have to wait.




Thank you,Joppa.It's been 7 week now and hopefully I'll get it soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Menolly

Country applying from: N.Ireland
Type of visa applied for: FLR (M) via post to Durham address.
Date application submitted (online or in person): Posted 17/10/2016 Royal Mail Special Next Day Delivery
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18/10/2016 Confirmed by Royal Mail Tracking.
Card payment showed as pending on: 19/10/2016
Payment taken on the 21/10/2016
Letter received requesting biometric information to be taken 02/11/2016
Date biometrics taken: 03/11/2016 at a Post Office.
Approval Letter and Documents Received: 08/12/2016
BRP card received: 12/12/2016

Thank you to everyone for their help along the way


----------



## Manu02

*FLR(m) approved*

Country applying from: England
Type of visa applied for: FLR (M) via post
Date application submitted: Posted 11/11/2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/11/2016 confirmed by Royal Mail Tracking.
Card payment showed as pending on: 15/11/2016
Payment taken on the 16/11/2016
Confirmation + Biometric Letter received: 26/11/2016
Date Biometric taken: 28/11/2016
Additional Documents requested: None
Approval Letter and Documents Received: 04/01/2017
BRP card received: Waiting

Thank you very very much to everyone for their help along the way and Happy New Year!

More than happy to share any information about my application/evidence submitted.


----------



## meister123

Country applying from: England
Type of visa: FLR (M) via postal application

*Date submitted:* Wednesday 16 November
*Payment taken:* Friday 18 November
*Biometrics letter issued:* Friday 25 November
*Biometrics letter received:* Tuesday 29 November
*Biometrics Taken:* Saturday 3 December
*Approval Received: *Monday 9 January
*BRP Card Received:* Tuesday 10 January


----------



## mkbhasin

Hi :wave: I'm mandip, I was born and bred in England a little north of Cambridge, I met my husband at university in 2009/10, where he was studying on a student visa from India. After completing his studies he left the UK. We managed to stay in contact as friends and developed a long-distance relationship. We got married in early 2015 and I moved to India. I was out there for 18 months when we decided the UK was the best place for us both. I have recently moved back to the UK and we are soon to apply for his settlement visa. Quite anxious about the whole process actually, hoping the ExpatForum can help!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*My timeline per Nyclon*

FLR (M) Application and Request for BRP Sent: 5/1/2017
Estimated Delivery by 1:00 PM: 6/1/2017
Confirmed Delivery in Durham: 6/1/2017
Payment Taken: 12/1/2017


Will update as I know more.

TD


----------



## Manu02

Quick update on my last post

BRP Card received: 09/01/2017


----------



## mickr

application submitted;17/11/16
docs received; 18/11/16
fee taken; 21/11/16
acknowledgement letter. none received
bio metrics taken; none received
I know every case is different, I see from previous applications before and after ours that some have received there card now up to 3 weeks ago, we have not had any acknowledgement at all, even to do bio metrics?? I know no news is good news, but any news would be welcome, very poor service for the cost..


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Got ya.*

If it is any consolation, I have been monitoring the average time from application to a letter that the package has been received and we are in the same boat. The BRP letter should have been here by now but it isn't, so I would imagine there is a backlog at the moment.


----------



## mickr

when did you submit your application?


----------



## Touchline Dad

*To MickR*

FLR (M) Application and Request for BRP Sent: 5/1/2017
Estimated Delivery by 1:00 PM: 6/1/2017
Confirmed Delivery in Durham: 6/1/2017
Payment Taken: 12/1/2017


----------



## Tim109

Good morning TD

You should be getting your request for biometrics letter this week. 

FLR(M) Application posted : 5/1/2017
Confirmed Delivery in Durham: 6/1/2017
Payment Taken: 09/1/2017 
Confirmation of application process and a request to submit biometrics letter recieved : 20/01/2017
Biometrics sumbitted : 24/01/2017

Glad I got the confirmation letter so I can give that to my work place. Make sure you find a post office that has the biometric service, not all do.

Good luck :fingerscrossed: The confirmation letter states that the application will be complete 8 weeks from the day it was submitted. This wait is killing my mind. 

Tim


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Nothing yet*

As of 25 Jan still no biometrics letter. Cases like MickR definitely are a concern. Hopefully this week,


----------



## Touchline Dad

Tim109 said:


> Good morning TD
> 
> You should be getting your request for biometrics letter this week.
> 
> FLR(M) Application posted : 5/1/2017
> Confirmed Delivery in Durham: 6/1/2017
> Payment Taken: 09/1/2017
> Confirmation of application process and a request to submit biometrics letter recieved : 20/01/2017
> Biometrics sumbitted : 24/01/2017
> 
> Glad I got the confirmation letter so I can give that to my work place. Make sure you find a post office that has the biometric service, not all do.
> 
> Good luck :fingerscrossed: The confirmation letter states that the application will be complete 8 weeks from the day it was submitted. This wait is killing my mind.
> 
> Tim



I am 3 days behind you as far as payment processing so with weekends and such if it all goes right it could be later this week. Thanks for the advice on the Post Office; the nearest one to me that does BRP processing is an hour away: not bad.


----------



## grasshopper33

Hi All! Hope this helps

FLR(M) Application posted : 7/12/2016
Confirmed Delivery in Durham: 8/11/2016
Payment Taken: 13/12/2016
Confirmation of application process and a request to submit biometrics letter recieved : 16/12/2016
Biometrics sumbitted : 21/12/2016
BRP Card Received: 26/01/2017

Breathe in.....breathe out....


----------



## mickr

Hi TD. my letters were sent but were incorrectly posted to the wrong house and unfortunately they didnt give them to us for a month, 2 weeks too late. Our visa has been returned invalid and they are not hanging around.
weds- received invalid notice
thurs received docs back
fri received overstay warning and my wife must now attend a police station to sign on every 2 weeks until she leaves or is deported. If she is deported she gets an auto 10 year ban, if she goes back to Vietnam and we pay, before 90 day overstay you can reapply immediatly. we are currently at 70 days overstay. we can reapply from here but ts a virtual no no as any overstay is auto decline.
I urge everyone who hasnt had there biometrics in 2 weeks to start chasing them up
Regards


----------



## Menolly

I agree. My BRP card was posted to my home address and not my correspondance address. I was getting work done in my house and was staying with my parents (correspondance address). After the letter to say we got the visa I still hadnt got my BRP after a week. I phoned DX Delivery (who the home office use for BRP delivery) who were able to tell me they tried deliver to my home address but nobody was home. So I was able to get them to deliver to my parents/correspondance address.


----------



## Crocodileshoes

Application Submitted on : 14/12/16 (online application on 8/12/16)
Postal or In Person Application : Post - Received 15/12/16 - Special Delivery
Application deferred for further checks (in person app) : n/a
Acknowledgement Received on (for postal app) : 21/12/16
Biometric Letter Received (for postal app) : 21/12/16
Biometrics Enrolled on (for postal app): 22/12/16
Additional Documents Requested on (if any): N/A
Decision of Application: GRANTED/ APPROVED FLR - 2.5 YEARS
Date of Decision : 26/01/2017
BRP Card Received : WAITING


----------



## jonilang

Here's my timeline so far. 

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery to/from Home Office 
Documents submitted: 29/12/2016
Documents received by Home Office: 30/12/2016
Application Fee Pending: 03/01/2017
Application Fee Paid: 05/01/2017
HO letter acknowledging application received: 11/01/2017
Biometrics letter received: 11/01/2017
Biometrics submitted: 13/01/2017


Will update when I receive anything else.


----------



## sukubutsu

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery 
Documents submitted: 8/12/2016
Documents received by Home Office: 9/12/2016
Application Fee Pending: 12/12/2016
Application Fee Paid: 13/12/2016
HO letter acknowledging application/ Biometrics letter received: 16/12/2016
Biometrics submitted: 23/12/2016
BRP Card Received: 31/1/2017
Documents Returned: Still Waiting

BRP card came before documents... is that normal? 

Good to know my application has been approved!!! Huge relief! That said, unfortunately, there's an error on my BRP card. Just been on the website to correct it as soon as I spotted the mistake. Hopefully, it will be rectified asap.


----------



## grasshopper33

I had my BRP card arrive on the 27th, I expect documents will follow shortly.  I know some people get docs first, some people get card first.


----------



## grasshopper33

FLR(M) Application posted : 7/12/2016
Confirmed Delivery in Durham: 8/11/2016
Payment Taken: 13/12/2016
Confirmation of application process and a request to submit biometrics letter recieved : 16/12/2016
Biometrics sumbitted : 21/12/2016
BRP Card Received: 26/01/2017FLR(M) Application posted : 7/12/2016
Documents Returned: 01/02/2017


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Timeline*

FLR (M) Application and Request for BRP Sent: 5/1/2017
Estimated Delivery by 1:00 PM: 6/1/2017
Confirmed Delivery in Durham: 6/1/2017
Payment Taken: 12/1/2017
Request to fill out page of
FLR (M) app left unchecked 29/1/2017

TD


----------



## Touchline Dad

Does anyone have any experience with submitting required information while the FLR (M) is being processed. Due to my own error, I have had to send one page of the form back to Sheffield as I forgot to check a box. Any idea how far this will set the process back? I am currently at roughly 5.5 weeks and haven't received my biometrics request or confirmation of docs received letter. Thanks.


----------



## SHUVO GIRL

Country applying from: ENGLAND

Type of visa applied for: FLR M (2.5 years extension to initial spouse visa)

Priority/Non-Priority: NON- PRIORITY 

Date application submitted (online or in person): 25/12/2016 ONLINE 

Date documents sent: 28/12/2016 SPECIAL DELIVERY

Date documentation was received by UKVI: LETTER DATED 30/12/2016

Date biometrics taken: 10/01/2017 MILTON KEYNES POST OFFICE

Email confirmation received: N/A

Office location processing your visa: N/A

Projected timeline given: 8 WEEKS

Decision made email:N/A

Date your visa was received: BRP ISSUED 14/2/2017 - RECEIVED 16/2/2017

I'm still waiting on my documents to come through and my decision letter. (16/2/2017)


----------



## jonilang

jonilang said:


> Here's my timeline so far.
> 
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery to/from Home Office
> Documents submitted: 29/12/2016
> Documents received by Home Office: 30/12/2016
> Application Fee Pending: 03/01/2017
> Application Fee Paid: 05/01/2017
> HO letter acknowledging application received: 11/01/2017
> Biometrics letter received: 11/01/2017
> Biometrics submitted: 13/01/2017
> 
> 
> Will update when I receive anything else.



Update to the above. 

Documents and Passport Received: 17/02/2017
Grand of Leave to Remain Dated: 16/02/2017
BPR Received: TBC

I had sent a prepaid next day delivery envelope with my application and i received my documents and passport in that. 

Huge relief now that it has been granted. Today is the 7th week since application date, so all in all a pretty smooth process. 

Thanks to everyone on the forum!


----------



## Karra

Touchline Dad said:


> FLR (M) Application and Request for BRP Sent: 5/1/2017
> Estimated Delivery by 1:00 PM: 6/1/2017
> Confirmed Delivery in Durham: 6/1/2017
> Payment Taken: 12/1/2017
> Request to fill out page of
> FLR (M) app left unchecked 29/1/2017
> 
> TD


TD,

I had a similar issue, I didn't fill the dependant children section and they returned the page to fill and send them back. Still got my documents and passport by the ned of the 7 week. Good luck.


----------



## Touchline Dad

Karra-
Thanks. I just went over how I screwed up because I did the form over and over again: There were 2 different forms in Nov 2016 and Dec 2016 and the page numbers were 1 apart so i don't feel as stupid. Additionally I applied at the earliest possible time, expiry Apr 2017 so my hope is they are doing ones with earlier expiration first. Again, many thanks for the reply.


----------



## Touchline Dad

FLR (M) Application and Request for BRP Sent: 5/1/2017
Estimated Delivery by 1:00 PM: 6/1/2017
Confirmed Delivery in Durham: 6/1/2017
Payment Taken: 12/1/2017
Request to fill out page of
FLR (M) app left unchecked 29/1/2017
Letter Requesting Biometric Data Received: 21/02/2017

TD


----------



## Touchline Dad

FLR (M) Application and Request for BRP Sent: 5/1/2017
Estimated Delivery by 1:00 PM: 6/1/2017
Confirmed Delivery in Durham: 6/1/2017
Payment Taken: 12/1/2017
Request to fill out page of
FLR (M) app left unchecked 29/1/2017
Letter Requesting Biometric Data Received: 21/02/2017
Biometrics taken, electronically sent: 22/02/2017

TD


----------



## Nixx

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
Method: Online form + Royal Mail with delivery confirmation
Documents submitted: Online 03/01/2016; mailed 13/01/2016
Documents received by Home Office: 14/01/2016
Application Fee Paid: 03/01/2017
HO letter acknowledging application received: 16/01/2017
Biometrics letter received: 16/01/2017
Biometrics submitted: 16/01/2017
BRP card received: 23/02/2017
Approval letter and Documents received: WAITING

So, I’m one of the lucky few who got the BRP first and hopefully our passports/docs later. 

Online application date to BRP received was 51 days.


----------



## Tim109

Nixx said:


> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
> Method: Online form + Royal Mail with delivery confirmation
> Documents submitted: Online 03/01/2016; mailed 13/01/2016
> Documents received by Home Office: 14/01/2016
> Application Fee Paid: 03/01/2017
> HO letter acknowledging application received: 16/01/2017
> Biometrics letter received: 16/01/2017
> Biometrics submitted: 16/01/2017
> BRP card received: 23/02/2017
> Approval letter and Documents received: WAITING
> 
> So, I’m one of the lucky few who got the BRP first and hopefully our passports/docs later.
> 
> Online application date to BRP received was 51 days.



Congratulations. It must be such a relief to have the BRP card in hand. 

I applied a few days after you, now I am really stressing and hoping for this nightmare wait will soon be over. I really regret not paying the extra for the priority service

(Timeline : 
FLR(M) Application posted : 5/1/2017
Confirmed Delivery in Durham: 6/1/2017
Payment Taken: 09/1/2017 
HO acknowledgement and a request to submit biometrics letter received : 20/01/2017
Biometrics submitted : 24/01/2017
BRP Card : ?
Doc and Passport : ?)

Regards Tim


----------



## Nixx

Nixx said:


> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
> Method: Online form + Royal Mail with delivery confirmation
> Documents submitted: Online 03/01/2016; mailed 13/01/2016
> Documents received by Home Office: 14/01/2016
> Application Fee Paid: 03/01/2017
> HO letter acknowledging application received: 16/01/2017
> Biometrics letter received: 16/01/2017
> Biometrics submitted: 16/01/2017
> BRP card received: 23/02/2017
> Approval letter and Documents received: 23/02/2017
> 
> So, I’m one of the lucky few who got the BRP first and hopefully our passports/docs later.
> 
> Online application date to BRP received was 51 days.


Received approval letter + docs. Updated dates above.


----------



## Tim109

Tim109 said:


> Congratulations. It must be such a relief to have the BRP card in hand.
> 
> I applied a few days after you, now I am really stressing and hoping for this nightmare wait will soon be over. I really regret not paying the extra for the priority service
> 
> (Timeline :
> FLR(M) Application posted : 5/1/2017
> Confirmed Delivery in Durham: 6/1/2017
> Payment Taken: 09/1/2017
> HO acknowledgement and a request to submit biometrics letter received : 20/01/2017
> Biometrics submitted : 24/01/2017
> BRP Card : ?
> Doc and Passport : ?)
> 
> Regards Tim


Documents, Passport and Approval letter : 06/03/2017

:bounce: This nightmare is now over. Thank you forum for all your help. 

Regards

Tim


----------



## colakiwi

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
Method: Postal application
Documents submitted: 17/01/17
Documents received by Home Office: 18/01/17
HO letter acknowledging application received: 28/01/2017
Biometrics letter received: 28/01/2017
Biometrics submitted: 30/01/2017
Approval letter and Documents received: 07/03/17
BRP card received: 08/03/2017

Just thought I'd add in my progress. 7 weeks start to finish, so not bad!


----------



## D4N

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Wife & Stepson)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 22/02/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 23/02/2017
Sponsor's Passport returned: 27/02/2017
Application Fee Paid (Cheque): 01/03/2017
Letter acknowledging application received: TBA
Biometrics letter received: TBA

Can anyone remember if the letters acknowledging the application has been received and to submit Biometrics arrive in the regular mail or need signing for?

Going to give it 10 working days before I think about calling up the helpline to chase.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Yes.*

They come regular UK Mail.


----------



## D4N

*Thank You*



Touchline Dad said:


> They come regular UK Mail.


Thanks very much. Can tell my wife she can leave the house again before lunchtime


----------



## Touchline Dad

FLR (M) Application and Request for BRP Sent: 5/1/2017
Estimated Delivery by 1:00 PM: 6/1/2017
Confirmed Delivery in Durham: 6/1/2017
Payment Taken: 12/1/2017
Request to fill out page of
FLR (M) app left unchecked 29/1/2017
Letter Requesting Biometric Data Received: 21/02/2017
Biometrics taken, electronically sent: 22/02/2017
Letter requesting Official Bank Statement received: 06/03/17
Originals Sent Special Delivery: 08/03/17
Approval Letter/Original Documents Received: 11/03/17
BRP Received: Waiting

Got the letter that I have been approved for FLR (M) for another 30 months. Letter said BRP is on the way. Here is what I learned:

1) APPLY AT THE EARLIEST DATE POSSIBLE. My employer wrote me a letter saying that if I didn't get my status sorted out they would be in violation of the law by employing me.

2) Stop every paperless bill you have and get as much mail sent to your home as possible for proof of
relationship and address.

3) This Forum is still a life saver: I will continue to contribute when I can, and I am looking forward to applying for ILR in 30 months. Thanks everyone.


----------



## D4N

Congratulations Touchline Dad, what a relief it must be!

From your timeline, sounds like it's been quite the adventure. Thanks again for the confirmation on the letters. Still waiting for ours though...

D4N


----------



## Touchline Dad

D4N: You will be fine. I feel like a tremendous weight has been lifted from my shoulders. If you need help give me a shout or the moderators. They are extremely knowledgeable and willing to help. Good Luck.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Touchline Dad said:


> FLR (M) Application and Request for BRP Sent: 5/1/2017
> Estimated Delivery by 1:00 PM: 6/1/2017
> Confirmed Delivery in Durham: 6/1/2017
> Payment Taken: 12/1/2017
> Request to fill out page of
> FLR (M) app left unchecked 29/1/2017
> Letter Requesting Biometric Data Received: 21/02/2017
> Biometrics taken, electronically sent: 22/02/2017
> Letter requesting Official Bank Statement received: 06/03/17
> Originals Sent Special Delivery: 08/03/17
> Approval Letter/Original Documents Received: 11/03/17
> BRP Received: Waiting
> 
> Got the letter that I have been approved for FLR (M) for another 30 months. Letter said BRP is on the way. Here is what I learned:
> 
> 1) APPLY AT THE EARLIEST DATE POSSIBLE. My employer wrote me a letter saying that if I didn't get my status sorted out they would be in violation of the law by employing me.
> 
> 2) Stop every paperless bill you have and get as much mail sent to your home as possible for proof of
> relationship and address.
> 
> 3) This Forum is still a life saver: I will continue to contribute when I can, and I am looking forward to applying for ILR in 30 months. Thanks everyone.


Nearly missed this! Great news!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Lol*

I wanted to send up fireworks and use like 200 emojis like I did when I got my spouse visa but this time it was more relief than anything else. I knew we had all the required elements to get approved but it all depends on the ECO. In this case I think we were fortunate. Woo Hoo!


----------



## brancie

Hi all, question:

Judging from what others seem to be experiencing, it looks like applying by post will mean my current BRP will run out before the application for the new one is decided. I read somewhere on here that leave to remain is extended until a decision is made, but I don't know where that leaves me in terms of working. Do I still have a right to work during this time and if so, can anyone suggest a way for me to convince my employer that this is true? They've been really skittish about offering em a permanent contract because of the visa, I'm concerned that if it expires before the new one comes they are going to terminate my employment. I'm trying to avoid doing the premium service like I did last time as I really can't spend that kind of money right now. Thanks.


----------



## Touchline Dad

FLR (M) Application and Request for BRP Sent: 5/1/2017
Estimated Delivery by 1:00 PM: 6/1/2017
Confirmed Delivery in Durham: 6/1/2017
Payment Taken: 12/1/2017
Request to fill out page of
FLR (M) app left unchecked 29/1/2017
Letter Requesting Biometric Data Received: 21/02/2017
Biometrics taken, electronically sent: 22/02/2017
Letter requesting Official Bank Statement received: 06/03/17
Originals Sent Special Delivery: 08/03/17
Approval Letter/Original Documents Received: 11/03/17
BRP Received: 13/03/2017


----------



## grasshopper33

Congrats on your shiny new card!!


----------



## Touchline Dad

Thanks so much Grasshopper....and to you as well.


----------



## gatrgurl305

Hi everyone,

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) postal
Method: Royal Mail with Tracking
Documents submitted: 27/2/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 28/2/2017
Application Fee Paid: 1/3/2017
HO letter acknowledging application received: 14/3/17 (dated 10/3/17)
Biometrics letter received: 14/3/17 (dated 10/3/17)
Biometrics submitted: 15/3/17
BRP card received: 
Approval letter and Documents received: 

Thanks to grasshopper33 and shout out to Touchline Dad.....good to see you around again. I remember y'all from the spousal visa process!

Cheers to getting our documents in a timely manner and until the next application...Indefinite Leave to Remain!!!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Well done!*



gatrgurl305 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) postal
> Method: Royal Mail with Tracking
> Documents submitted: 27/2/2017
> Documents received by Home Office: 28/2/2017
> Application Fee Paid: 1/3/2017
> HO letter acknowledging application received: 14/3/17 (dated 10/3/17)
> Biometrics letter received: 14/3/17 (dated 10/3/17)
> Biometrics submitted: 15/3/17
> BRP card received:
> Approval letter and Documents received:
> 
> Thanks to grasshopper33 and shout out to Touchline Dad.....good to see you around again. I remember y'all from the spousal visa process!
> 
> Cheers to getting our documents in a timely manner and until the next application...Indefinite Leave to Remain!!!




Congrats Gatrgurl! See you in 30 months when we all apply for ILR!


----------



## D4N

*Updated*

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Wife & Stepson)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 22/02/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 23/02/2017
Sponsor's Passport returned: 27/02/2017
Application Fee Paid (Cheque): 01/03/2017
Letter acknowledging application received: 15/03/2017 (dated 13/03/2017)
Biometrics letter received: 15/03/2017 (dated 13/03/2017)
Biometrics submitted: 16/03/2017

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## grasshopper33

gatrgurl305 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) postal
> Method: Royal Mail with Tracking
> Documents submitted: 27/2/2017
> Documents received by Home Office: 28/2/2017
> Application Fee Paid: 1/3/2017
> HO letter acknowledging application received: 14/3/17 (dated 10/3/17)
> Biometrics letter received: 14/3/17 (dated 10/3/17)
> Biometrics submitted: 15/3/17
> BRP card received:
> Approval letter and Documents received:
> 
> Thanks to grasshopper33 and shout out to Touchline Dad.....good to see you around again. I remember y'all from the spousal visa process!
> 
> Cheers to getting our documents in a timely manner and until the next application...Indefinite Leave to Remain!!!


Well done Gatrgurl! So glad you're done we're done with this leg of the process! :clap2:


----------



## gatrgurl305

Brancie-My employer asked for confirmation from the Home Office that my application was received. I sent over the Home Office Letter and the BRP Letter which had my name, DOB and case #. That's pretty much all they need to keep in compliance and to allow me to keep working past my visa expiry date. Once the BRP comes in, I will send a copy of that over.


----------



## orangejus

sent off 07/02/17 

brp receieved 15/03/17

see you all in ILR timeline. 

big thanks to joppaz nylcons and the rest of the legends.


----------



## ZJ88

Hello Everyone,

I've done the New Online Form so it might be interesting to see how it compares.

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) Online/posted Documents
Method: Royal Mail with Tracking
Online Application Submitted: 06/03/2017
Documents submitted: 08/03/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 09/03/2017
Application Fee Paid: 06/03/2017
HO letter acknowledging application received: 17/3/17 (dated 15/3/17)
Biometrics letter received: 17/3/17 (dated 15/3/17)
Biometrics submitted: 20/03/17
BRP card received: 
Approval letter and Documents received: 

And as Gatrgulr305 mentioned, good to see a lot of you back here after 2.5 years! A lot of you helped me significantly back in 2014 while doing the spousal visa.


----------



## JbRK

FLR(M) Application posted : 20/02/2017
Confirmed Delivery: 21/02/2017
Confirmation of application process and a request to submit biometrics letter recieved : 24/02/2017
Biometrics sumbitted : 25/02/2017
BRP Card Received: 

Waiting Game ray: Was hoping it wouldn't take the full 8 weeks... but looking unlikey... Second FLR and straight forward application...getting nervous


----------



## Touchline Dad

*JbRK*

Hang in there, you still have plenty of time until 8 weeks. Good luck-


----------



## JbRK

Another 30 months granted! Got the documents today (5-4-17) I applied online on the 19th February 2017 and sent documents off on the 20th February 2017.

The BRP (I missed the parcel yesterday) is being redelivered to my work tomorrow! 

See you all for indefinite leave to remain in 30 months... although judging by the recent fee increase +400 pounds..it might be 3k in 3 years... :/


----------



## D4N

*Result*

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Wife & Stepson)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 22/02/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 23/02/2017
Sponsor's Passport returned: 27/02/2017
Application Fee Paid (Cheque): 01/03/2017
Letter acknowledging application received: 15/03/2017 (dated 13/03/2017)
Biometrics letter received: 15/03/2017 (dated 13/03/2017)
Biometrics submitted: 16/03/2017
Approval letter and Documents received: 08/04/2017 (dated 06/04/2017)

The wait is over and Leave to Remain has been granted for another 30 months. Just waiting on the BRPs now and will update again once they arrive.

My thoughts are with everyone applying and waiting. I think this application is even more stressful than the original clearance as there is so much more at stake after building a life together for over 2 years and having it all at risk.


----------



## ZJ88

I'm getting slightly concerned by the fact that my Wife's Passport (Sponsor) still hasn't been returned. (Documents Sent 09/03/2017) Is this usually done quite quickly? I'm hoping I didn't mess something up with the application process. My luck, I'll be receiving a letter requiring more documents soon ha!


----------



## ktpepp

*Visa expiration*

Hello all,

Congrats to all who have received their FLR(M), and for those who are still waiting I wish you the best of luck.

My spouse visa expires 21 April. I have been waiting to apply for my FLR(M) as my husband is self employed and we needed his taxes completed for the last financial year as proof of financial requirement, which we will have ready by tomorrow. 

I understood by UK.gov that as long as I apply and have everything mailed in before the expiration date then I'm okay. Is this correct? Is it ok for me to go ahead and apply online today and get documents mailed when they are ready as long as it is before the 21? Or do I now need to book a premium appointment?

Thank you for any help

Katy


----------



## D4N

*Brp*

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Wife & Stepson)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 22/02/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 23/02/2017
Sponsor's Passport returned: 27/02/2017
Application Fee Paid (Cheque): 01/03/2017
Letter acknowledging application received: 15/03/2017 (dated 13/03/2017)
Biometrics letter received: 15/03/2017 (dated 13/03/2017)
Biometrics submitted: 16/03/2017
Approval letter and Documents received: 08/04/2017 (dated 06/04/2017)
BRP received: 10/04/2017 (Wife & Stepson)


----------



## ZJ88

BRP Arrived today!

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) Online/posted Documents
Method: Royal Mail with Tracking
Online Application Submitted: 06/03/2017
Documents submitted: 08/03/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 09/03/2017
Application Fee Paid: 06/03/2017
HO letter acknowledging application received: 17/3/17 (dated 15/3/17)
Biometrics letter received: 17/3/17 (dated 15/3/17)
Biometrics submitted: 20/03/17
Request for more Documents: 21/04/17 (Submitted Docs 22/04/17)
BRP card received: 26/04/17
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting


----------



## gatrgurl305

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: *FLR (M) *
Method: *Royal Mail with Tracking*
Documents submitted: *27/2/2017*
Documents received by Home Office: *28/2/2017*
Application Fee Paid: *1/3/2017*
HO letter acknowledging application received: *14/3/17*
Biometrics letter received: *14/3/17*
Biometrics submitted: *15/3/17*
BRP card received: *originally delivered 11/4/17, re-delivered 21/4/17 (Dated 7/4/17)*
Approval letter and Documents received: *still waiting???*

Should I be concerned that I still haven't received my documents. I provided an pre-paid envelope.


----------



## ZJ88

gatrgurl305 said:


> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: *FLR (M) *
> Method: *Royal Mail with Tracking*
> Documents submitted: *27/2/2017*
> Documents received by Home Office: *28/2/2017*
> Application Fee Paid: *1/3/2017*
> HO letter acknowledging application received: *14/3/17*
> Biometrics letter received: *14/3/17*
> Biometrics submitted: *15/3/17*
> BRP card received: *originally delivered 11/4/17, re-delivered 21/4/17 (Dated 7/4/17)*
> Approval letter and Documents received: *still waiting???*
> 
> Should I be concerned that I still haven't received my documents. I provided an pre-paid envelope.


Did you ever receive your documents? I got mine back the day after my BRP arrived through Royal Mail. (Stuck through the door even though a signature was required :/ ) I would say if you haven't received them yet, call the helpline to verify.


----------



## crazy_canuck

*FLR application processing times within the UK*

I know there has already been a thread made on this topic, but last post was done in 2012 (I believe), so thought I would try something a bit more recent.

I sent in my application through post nearly 2 weeks ago. I already did my 2.5 year entry clearance spouse visa and now waiting for extension with Biometrics. I have looked EVERYWHERE and cannot find information on whether you receive an email from the home office in Durham, when it's been received.

So has anyone received an e-mail or letter through post right away (just wondering how long I have to wait)?

The other question is: do they take payment regardless of your visa being granted or not? I'm kind of hoping that if it shows that payment has been made, then it might be a good sign, so I keep checking online banking. 

Thanks!

If anyone has questions about their 1st spouse visa that was processed outside of the UK, I might be able to help, as I did my first whilst still in Canada.


----------



## nyclon

crazy_canuck said:


> I know there has already been a thread made on this topic, but last post was done in 2012 (I believe), so thought I would try something a bit more recent.
> 
> I sent in my application through post nearly 2 weeks ago. I already did my 2.5 year entry clearance spouse visa and now waiting for extension with Biometrics. I have looked EVERYWHERE and cannot find information on whether you receive an email from the home office in Durham, when it's been received.
> 
> So has anyone received an e-mail or letter through post right away (just wondering how long I have to wait)?
> 
> The other question is: do they take payment regardless of your visa being granted or not? I'm kind of hoping that if it shows that payment has been made, then it might be a good sign, so I keep checking online banking.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> If anyone has questions about their 1st spouse visa that was processed outside of the UK, I might be able to help, as I did my first whilst still in Canada.


I have merged your thread with the already open thread on this topic which as you see has current posts.

It usually takes a couple of weeks to receive a letter inviting you to submit biometrics and a letter acknowledging receipt. (See the posts in this thread.) Did you send your application via recorded delivery or by one of the private couriers? If so, you would be able to track delivery.

Yes, they take payment regardless of the outcome. It is usually taken soon after the application is received which is well before it will be actually processed. 

It would be helpful to other members if you provided your timeline.


----------



## nellynz

I was going to send in my application for tracked courier tomorrow. I was also going to put in a self -addressed courier bag for original docs to be returned and visa etc. is this required/ usual practice. We tend to have a lot of mail go missing so I want to be certain I get my docs back (by being able to track


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Yes it is.*

Per the moderators, I used Royal Mail Special delivery and enclosed a pre paid large envelope for the return of the documents. Good Luck.


----------



## CanadianGirl123

*FLR M visa processing time*

Hi there!

My husband and I sent in our online application and supporting documents to Sheffield on February 1st. We then received adknowledgement from home office & were invited to do biometrics on febuary 12th which was done the next day. I STILL havent recieved any updates. I am beginning to grow extremely worried now, especially when I see so many people on the visa timeline applied way after me and have already heard back.

What's the best course of action here? How do I go about getting information on where my application stands? I read some of you request an update but I can't find an email or contact number for sheffields processing office.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joppa

CanadianGirl123

Please don't start another thread before checking there is an existing one about your subject matter.
You can get in touch with inquiry service: https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi/visas-and-settlement


----------



## gatrgurl305

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) 
Method: Royal Mail with Tracking
Documents submitted: 27/2/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 28/2/2017
Application Fee Paid: 1/3/2017
HO letter acknowledging application received: 14/3/17
Biometrics letter received: 14/3/17
Biometrics submitted: 15/3/17
BRP card received: originally delivered 11/4/17, re-delivered 21/4/17 (Dated 7/4/17)
Approval letter and Documents received: 5/5/17 (originally delivered on 7/4/17 in my pre-paid envelope, but they read my 6 as 10 and the paperwork was sent back to the office and then redelivered)

I have nice handwriting but I had my partner look at the paperwork and even he confused the numbers, so please make sure everything looks crystal clear.


----------



## sprite75

sponsor's passport: is it standard that these are returned within a week, or would we have to make a specific request through the gov.uk website?

otherwise, we're going with the 'full and complete photocopy' method. :s


----------



## mrskay

Hi! Here's my timeline so far...

- May 10th: posted my application
- May 11th: application was received at home office (tracked the package)
- May 13th: fee left my bank account

They have now taken the payment 2-weeks ago, so I am expecting an official acknowledgement letter and biometrics letter any day now.


----------



## mrskay

Hi! Should I be concerned that I haven't heard anything yet? No letter or acknowledgement or biometrics letter.

- May 10th: posted my application
- May 11th: application was received at home office (tracked the package)
- May 13th: fee left my bank account


----------



## Kimi2490

mrskay said:


> Hi! Should I be concerned that I haven't heard anything yet? No letter or acknowledgement or biometrics letter.
> 
> - May 10th: posted my application
> - May 11th: application was received at home office (tracked the package)
> - May 13th: fee left my bank account




Apologies, can I ask, why did the fee leave your bank account after posting? I paid my fees online , while doing the application. Just curious, if there was another way I did not know about? 

I will be posting my application some time next week (have completed the online application and paid all necessary fees)


----------



## mickr

after my experience I would chase them as a matter of urgency, ring them everyday until you have your biometric letter. we waited nearly 2 months for our letter and our application was returned as invalid, and due to overstay my wife had to leave the country immediately. we have now just re applied from outside the uk and this has cost an extra £800, and in total with flights and extras not getting our flr has cost us nearly £2000


----------



## mickr

Kimi2490 said:


> Apologies, can I ask, why did the fee leave your bank account after posting? I paid my fees online , while doing the application. Just curious, if there was another way I did not know about?
> 
> I will be posting my application some time next week (have completed the online application and paid all necessary fees)


Have you applied from inside or outside the UK, from within you cannot pay online.


----------



## Kimi2490

From inside the UK. but they asked me all these questions on the form and let me pay online....


----------



## mickr

Kimi2490 said:


> From inside the UK. but they asked me all these questions on the form and let me pay online....


 are you sure it was flr m, or family of a settled person visa, flr m you just print the form off and post with your documents, theres no online application. hence they need your bank details to take the fee out.


----------



## Kimi2490

100% sure- FLR (M), within the UK. There was a whole online application that it let me fill.


----------



## Kimi2490

https://www.gov.uk/remain-in-uk-family/apply

This is the link I followed. I chose "online" and followed instructions from thereon


----------



## Joppa

You have a choice of applying online (this is fairly new), by post or by premium service.


----------



## Kimi2490

Thank you Joppa  That would explain it.


----------



## mrskay

I didn't pay online. I included my card details within my application, which I sent via post.


----------



## mrskay

Hi, I'm hoping for a little help/advice. My timeline thus far is below. Perhaps it's too soon for me to be concerned, but it's now June and I haven't received any acknowledgement or biometrics letter. It has now been 3 weeks since they took the payment. 

Does this sound like a standard timeframe? Seems longer than what I've been seeing on the forum for others. Unsure how much this matters, but my case is straightforward- Married to UK citizen, no kids, meet the financial requirements with my salary, provided required evidence that we're cohabitation. Should I be concerned that it's taking this long? Should I contact the home office?

- May 10th: posted my application
- May 11th: application was received at home office (tracked the package)
- May 13th: fee left my bank account


----------



## Joppa

Wait another week and then contact.


----------



## sprite75

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (unmarried partner)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 01/06/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 02/06/2017
Sponsor's Passport returned: n/a--sent copy.
Application Fee Paid (credit card): --
Letter acknowledging application received: --
Biometrics letter received: --
Biometrics submitted: --
Approval letter and Documents received: --

not holding my breath that they'll hit the 8 week target over the summer holidays...


----------



## mrskay

Joppa said:


> Wait another week and then contact.


Hi Joppa,

Thank you. It looks like I should prepare to contact them now as I still have not received any acknowledgment or biometrics letter. The phone number they give on page 7 of the guidance notes is no longer in service. Is there another way for me to get in touch?


----------



## sprite75

mrskay said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> Thank you. It looks like I should prepare to contact them now as I still have not received any acknowledgment or biometrics letter. The phone number they give on page 7 of the guidance notes is no longer in service. Is there another way for me to get in touch?


have you tried going through this system?
https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-inside-outside-uk

I remember waiting for a visa to be approved while there was a postal strike on, and it was like pulling hen's teeth to get the person on the line to tell me simply, did i not have my visa because they hadn't finished the paperwork, or because it was rotting away in a postal storage facility...

i don't think "they" understand how nerve-wracking the process is, even for those of us with a straight-forward application.


----------



## mrskay

sprite75 said:


> have you tried going through this system?
> https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-inside-outside-uk
> 
> I remember waiting for a visa to be approved while there was a postal strike on, and it was like pulling hen's teeth to get the person on the line to tell me simply, did i not have my visa because they hadn't finished the paperwork, or because it was rotting away in a postal storage facility...
> 
> i don't think "they" understand how nerve-wracking the process is, even for those of us with a straight-forward application.


Hi, Sprite! Thanks for this! I just did this using my Royal Mail tracking number and it says 'awaiting decision'. I'll keep an eye on this as it says the status was last updated over two weeks ago, on May 25th.

I still haven't received a letter of acknowledgment or biometrics letter from them. Would it be in 'await decision' when they haven't even requested my biometrics yet? Do they definitely need my biometrics again? (I did this in New York when I applied initially).

The website still says the current decision time is 8-weeks, but that doesn't seem likely for me at this rate. My only concern is that I'm meant to start a new job on July 3rd, so need my new documents in hand by then :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## bells

Hi Sprite -- thanks for that link as well. 
Not exactly the most informative .. but still its something. 
I'm very frustrated right now -- because my husband desperately needs his passport back
for a business trip. But I don't want my visa application to be withdrawn. And it says even if I do ask for it back -- it will take 10 days to get the passport back. 

This has been my timeline thus far: 
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 27/04/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 28/04/2017
Letter acknowledging application received: Dated 8/05/2017 - Rcvd 11/5/2017
Biometrics letter received: Dated 8/05/2017 - Rcvd 11/05/2017
Biometrics submitted: 12/05/2017
Approval letter and Documents received: --


----------



## sprite75

yes, we have the same issue, so submitted the full copy instead.

requesting his won't affect your application, but yes, it is slow.
if he's british, he may be able to get a second passport. apparently, he just contacts teh passport office, says he needs a double, they're issued quickly. a london friend got one for work trips because she had to give up her passport such a long time for a visa to India. another got one because they'd been to Israel, and needed to travel for work to places where this was going to be a problem.


----------



## tttevolt

Mine: 

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
Method: Online
Application submitted & paid online: 26/04
Documents received by Home Office: 04/05

Biometrics letter received: 15/05 
Biometrics submitted: 20/05

Sponsor's passport back & requests for more supporting document: 15/06

On the last letter they said they'll make the decision latest by 04/07. 
Fingers crossed
----------------------------------
Although, it is very annoying that, despite on ALL official documents, including the application form, saying '6 documents spread evenly in the 2.5 year time', on the letter where they request more documents, it says '*at least 3 documents per year*[/B]', which contradicts the 6 documents instruction. I mean, they should really coordinate the with each other.


----------



## mrskay

tttevolt said:


> Mine:
> 
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
> Method: Online
> Application submitted & paid online: 26/04
> Documents received by Home Office: 04/05
> 
> Biometrics letter received: 15/05
> Biometrics submitted: 20/05
> 
> Sponsor's passport back & requests for more supporting document: 15/06
> 
> On the last letter they said they'll make the decision latest by 04/07.
> Fingers crossed
> ----------------------------------
> Although, it is very annoying that, despite on ALL official documents, including the application form, saying '6 documents spread evenly in the 2.5 year time', on the letter where they request more documents, it says '*at least 3 documents per year*[/B]', which contradicts the 6 documents instruction. I mean, they should really coordinate the with each other.



Seems you got your biometrics letter quite quickly! It has been 5 weeks for me and I have not received it. I called and they told me not to be concerned and to keep waiting. Everyone on this forum seems to have received their biometrics letter much faster than me but hopefully, it'll come soon.


----------



## Kimi2490

This has been my timeline thus far: 
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 10/06/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 12/06/2017
Letter acknowledging application received: Dated 15/06/2017 - Rcvd 16/6/2017
Biometrics letter received: Dated 15/06/2017 - Rcvd 16/06/2017
Biometrics submitted: 16/06/2017
Approval letter and Documents received: -- awaiting 
BRP card received- awaiting.


----------



## kjr123

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - Next Day Track/Signature
Documents submitted: 07/06/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 08/06/2017
Letter acknowledging application received: Dated 13/06/2017 - Received 15/6/2017
Biometrics letter received: Dated 13/06/2017 - Received 15/06/2017
Biometrics submitted: 16/06/2017

Projected Timeline in Letter: 8 weeks from receiving documentation


----------



## tttevolt

Just got a letter granting me visa, with all documents back. 

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
Method: Online
Application submitted & paid online: 26/04
Documents received by Home Office: 04/05
Biometrics letter received: 15/05 
Biometrics submitted: 20/05

Sponsor's passport back & Requests for more supporting document: 15/06

Decision letter received: 29/06

ps. the online visa status tracking system says my case is still waiting for a decision...hmm


----------



## uhuglue

Hi all,

Received my BRP card yesterday, so here is my timeline of events:

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal) - due to expire 10/05/2017
Method: Online
NHS surcharge paid online: 04/05/2017
Application submitted & paid online: 08/05/2017
Supporting documents posted via Royal Mail Special Delivery: 10/05/2017
Supporting documents received by Home Office: 11/05/2017
Biometrics letter received: 20/05/2017
Biometrics submitted: 22/05/2017
Decision letter and original documents received: 29/06/2017
BRP card received: 30/06/2017

I'll update the forum with my case and supporting documents, and thank you to all who assisted, with a special shout out to Joppa.


----------



## suziechew

This has been my timeline thus far:
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery/signed for
Documents submitted: 05/06/2017
Documents received by Home Office:0 6/06/2017
Letter acknowledging application received: Dated 15/06/2017 - Rcvd 17/6/2017
Biometrics letter received: Dated 15/06/2017 - Rcvd 17/06/2017
Biometrics submitted: 20/06/2017
Approval letter and Documents received: -- awaiting
BRP card received- awaiting. 

Processing time of 8 weeks given .


----------



## kjr123

uhuglue said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Received my BRP card yesterday, so here is my timeline of events:
> 
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal) - due to expire 10/05/2017
> Method: Online
> NHS surcharge paid online: 04/05/2017
> Application submitted & paid online: 08/05/2017
> Supporting documents posted via Royal Mail Special Delivery: 10/05/2017
> Supporting documents received by Home Office: 11/05/2017
> Biometrics letter received: 20/05/2017
> Biometrics submitted: 22/05/2017
> Decision letter and original documents received: 29/06/2017
> BRP card received: 30/06/2017
> 
> I'll update the forum with my case and supporting documents, and thank you to all who assisted, with a special shout out to Joppa.



Hi UhuGlue, just out curiosity, what was your projected timeline for receiving your vis renewal? Congrats, by the way! arty:


----------



## uhuglue

kjr123 said:


> Hi UhuGlue, just out curiosity, what was your projected timeline for receiving your vis renewal? Congrats, by the way! arty:


Thank you very much! I was told 7-8 weeks, so it was pretty much spot on.


----------



## Kimi2490

Update : royal mail have left a card fo say they have a parcel for me! I'm pretty sure it's my documents and passport. The online tracking system has also changed from "awaiting decision" to "decided". 


Will go and collect it from the post office tomorrow. It's a quicker then around than I was expecting, but can't complaint. 

Will update tomorrow. Can't wait !!


----------



## Kimi2490

Update !!!!!!

This has been my timeline thus far: 
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 10/06/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 12/06/2017
Letter acknowledging application received: Dated 15/06/2017 - Rcvd 16/6/2017
Biometrics letter received: Dated 15/06/2017 - Rcvd 16/06/2017
Biometrics submitted: 16/06/2017
Approval letter and Documents received: -- 14/07/2017
BRP card received- awaiting.


Thank you for everyone's help and advice on here - especially Joppa and Clever. If anyone has any questions for me , just ask. 

All the best to everyone waiting x


----------



## broadstone

This has been my timeline thus far:
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
Method: Special Delivery/signed for
Documents submitted: 24/04/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 25/04/2017
Letter acknowledging application received: 
Biometrics letter received: NEVER SENT. Got letter stating I failed to do it within time!
Biometrics submitted: 06/06/17
Approval letter and Documents received: -- awaiting
BRP card received- awaiting. 

Just thought I would share my current situation for my FLR (M) extension.
All submitted in time for renewal, using the same Lawyer as my initial application. Waited for Biometrics letter that never came to me or my Lawyer. All we received was a telling off letter on 01/06/17 that I failed to register my Biometrics within the allowed timeline, which I cannot do of course without the bar coded letter from the Home Office that of course never came. Suffice to say I am not impressed. We are currently in week 12. All efforts to get answers are complete dead ends, for me my Lawyer and even my local MP. Though they did tell the MP that they accept it is taking a while and accept there was an error with the Biometrics but offer no further information and of course offer no help or solution to rectify their mistake.

This is dysfunction at it's finest, we are left at the mercy of an agency with zero accountability for their mistakes and how they effect everyday people. We are meant to go on holiday Tomorrow which of course will now be cancelled due to me not being able to travel due to no documentation. Try explaining that to your children and getting them to understand!


----------



## nellynz

This has been my timeline : 
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 02/05/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 10/06/2017
Biometrics letter received: Dated 18/05/2017 
Biometrics submitted: 19/05/2017
Request for further evidence received - 22nd June 2017 - deadline 7th July
Further evidence submitted - 4th July - recorded special delivery
Approval letter and Documents received: -- 16/07/2017
BRP card received- 16/07/2017


----------



## kjr123

UPDATED:
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - Next Day Track/Signature
Documents submitted: 07/06/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 08/06/2017
Letter acknowledging application received: Dated 13/06/2017 - Received 15/6/2017
Projected Timeline in Letter: 8 weeks from receiving documentation
Biometrics letter received: Dated 13/06/2017 - Received 15/06/2017
Biometrics submitted: 16/06/2017
BRP Card Received: 21/07/17
Documents / Passport / Approval Letter: Still Awaiting

I'm still awaiting my approval letter / documents / passport back, but I've received my BRP card within 4 1/2 weeks! Very surprising given the timelines that have been posted on here. Hoping my passport doesn't take too long to come back!


----------



## Alil2014

This is my timeline : 
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal) ONLINE
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 18/07/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 19/07/2017
Biometrics letter received: 25/07/2017 (DATED 21/07/17)
Biometrics submitted: 25/07/2017
Request for further evidence received - *WAITING*
Approval letter and Documents received: - *WAITING*
BRP card received- *WAITING*


----------



## helpmeplz

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) First 2.5 years since entry clearance via CAT A + D
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - Next Day Track/Signature
Documents submitted: 07/08/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 08/08/2017
Payment taken: Pending from account 09/08/2017
Letter acknowledging application received: Waiting
Projected Timeline in Letter: Waiting
Biometrics letter received: Waiting
Biometrics submitted: 
BRP Card Received: 
Documents / Passport / Approval Letter:


----------



## Cinderella108

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal) - due to expire 04/09/2017
Method: Online
NHS surcharge paid online: 24/07/2017
Application submitted & paid online: 24/07/2017
Supporting documents posted via Royal Mail Special Delivery: 01/08/2017
Supporting documents received by Home Office: 02/08/2017
Biometrics letter received: 05/08/2017
Biometrics submitted: 10/08/2017
Decision letter and original documents received: Waiting..
BRP card received: Waiting...


----------



## Chipper

Country applied from: UK
Visa type: FLR (m) renewal
Application & supporting docs posted :3 rd July 2017
Additional docs requested: 18th July
Biometric letter received :18 th July
Sent both additional docs & gave biometric: 20 th July
Decision letter & supporting docs received : 15 th August 2017
BRP Card received: waiting....


----------



## zakmuh

Chipper said:


> Additional docs requested: 18th July


Hi,

Congrats!

Please could you share with us what additional documents UKVI asked for? This would help other applicants.

Cheers


----------



## Chipper

Hi there,

I had not ticked a box for a question. They sent back the form and asked me to tick a box... thats all! Quite simple and strait forward... just waiting for BRP now...


----------



## zakmuh

Thanks!


----------



## Cinderella108

Alil2014 said:


> This is my timeline :
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal) ONLINE
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
> Documents submitted: 18/07/2017
> Documents received by Home Office: 19/07/2017
> Biometrics letter received: 25/07/2017 (DATED 21/07/17)
> Biometrics submitted: 25/07/2017
> Request for further evidence received - *WAITING*
> Approval letter and Documents received: - *WAITING*
> BRP card received- *WAITING*


Hi Alil2014, have you heard back on your application yet?


----------



## Andy-Pandy

This is my wifes timeline : 
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal) Postal
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 11/07/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 15/07/2017
Biometrics letter received: 26/07/2017 (Dated 24/07/17)
Biometrics submitted: 28/07/2017
Request for further evidence received - WAITING
Approval letter and Documents received: - WAITING
BRP card received- WAITING


----------



## helpmeplz

helpmeplz said:


> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) First 2.5 years since entry clearance via CAT A + D
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - Next Day Track/Signature
> Documents submitted: 07/08/2017
> Documents received by Home Office: 08/08/2017
> Payment taken: Pending from account 09/08/2017 Taken from account on 11/08/2017
> Letter acknowledging application received: 22/08/2017. Sponsor passport along with child's passport returned to us.
> Projected Timeline in Letter: 8 weeks from date of submission
> Biometrics letter received: 22/08/2017. Dated the 18/08/2017
> Biometrics submitted: 23/08/2017
> BRP Card Received: WAITING
> Documents / Passport / Approval Letter:



Update


----------



## broadstone

Well, becoming quite frustrated when I see how there are many who applied Months after me getting their extensions. (Though I am happy for those individuals). I however am at 18 Weeks, still no communication and HO not willing to help in any way. We are now pressuring our MP who has also attempted to get an answer from HO previously only to be given the same blanket statement "awaiting decision". We will not stop pressing the MP to get us confirmation that my Passport still exists as this is now beyond frustrating. 

I actually think they should refund my full application fee as they certainly are not providing the service I have paid for. Never mind the chaos it has caused in our life with cancelled Holiday's and not being able to go to US embassy to renew my Children'ss passports.





broadstone said:


> This has been my timeline thus far:
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
> Method: Special Delivery/signed for
> Documents submitted: 24/04/2017
> Documents received by Home Office: 25/04/2017
> Letter acknowledging application received:
> Biometrics letter received: NEVER SENT. Got letter stating I failed to do it within time!
> Biometrics submitted: 06/06/17
> Approval letter and Documents received: -- awaiting
> BRP card received- awaiting.
> 
> Just thought I would share my current situation for my FLR (M) extension.
> All submitted in time for renewal, using the same Lawyer as my initial application. Waited for Biometrics letter that never came to me or my Lawyer. All we received was a telling off letter on 01/06/17 that I failed to register my Biometrics within the allowed timeline, which I cannot do of course without the bar coded letter from the Home Office that of course never came. Suffice to say I am not impressed. We are currently in week 12. All efforts to get answers are complete dead ends, for me my Lawyer and even my local MP. Though they did tell the MP that they accept it is taking a while and accept there was an error with the Biometrics but offer no further information and of course offer no help or solution to rectify their mistake.
> 
> This is dysfunction at it's finest, we are left at the mercy of an agency with zero accountability for their mistakes and how they effect everyday people. We are meant to go on holiday Tomorrow which of course will now be cancelled due to me not being able to travel due to no documentation. Try explaining that to your children and getting them to understand!


----------



## Chipper

Chipper said:


> Country applied from: UK
> Visa type: FLR (m) renewal
> Application & supporting docs posted :3 rd July 2017
> Additional docs requested: 18th July
> Biometric letter received :18 th July
> Sent both additional docs & gave biometric: 20 th July
> Decision letter & supporting docs received : 15 th August 2017
> BRP Card received: waiting....


BRP Card received finally 24 th August 2017!!!

Just a quick lil rant about the courier company Dx who delivered the card... called DX on Tuesday to see when they would deliver card, was told it was scheduled for delivery Wednesday, took time off work to stay home whole day yday... no card! Found a letter posted saying they attempted delivery and to call to arrange re delivery! Called up, and rearranged for today! Can't understand how a letter is posted to me saying unable to deliver without even attempting to deliver! Anyways so relieved finally got BRP! Good luck to all waiting for the same!


----------



## Alil2014

Cinderella108 said:


> Hi Alil2014, have you heard back on your application yet?


Hi Cinderella108, I haven't heard back yet, but hoping it will be approved within the next few weeks.


----------



## stirroo

This has been my timeline from fiance visa to first FLR. Happy all went smoothly. 

Country applied from: UK (original applicant from USA)
Visa Type: FLR (M) (first period of leave)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery

Documents submitted: 04/07/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 05/07/2017

Biometrics letter and Acknowledgement of Application letter received: 19/07/2017
Biometrics and Acknowledgement letter Dated: 17/07/2017 
*both letters came in the same envelope

Biometrics submitted: 20/07/2017

Approval letter and Documents received: 29/08/2017
BRP card received- 01/09/2017

Next up, find a job and apply for provisional drivers license. 

Can anyone tell me which sequence of numbers on the back of my BRP is my insurance number??


----------



## AlexaGrace

Chipper said:


> BRP Card received finally 24 th August 2017!!!
> 
> Just a quick lil rant about the courier company Dx who delivered the card... called DX on Tuesday to see when they would deliver card, was told it was scheduled for delivery Wednesday, took time off work to stay home whole day yday... no card! Found a letter posted saying they attempted delivery and to call to arrange re delivery! Called up, and rearranged for today! Can't understand how a letter is posted to me saying unable to deliver without even attempting to deliver! Anyways so relieved finally got BRP! Good luck to all waiting for the same!


Congrats Chipper, glad you got the BRP in the end. Oddly relieved to have seen your update about DX - what a shambles of a company! We have a business open ALL day (with cameras) and received a letter yesterday saying they attempted delivery on Tues (29th) but no one was in. Impossible! Reading this just confirms that they're full of sh#t. We're currently awaiting re-delivery today :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Andy-Pandy

*Finally Approved!*

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal) Postal
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 11/07/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 15/07/2017
Biometrics letter received: 26/07/2017 (Dated 24/07/17)
Biometrics submitted: 28/07/2017
Request for further evidence received - N/A
Approval letter and Documents received: - 04/09/2017
BRP card received- WAITING


----------



## Chipper

AlexaGrace said:


> Congrats Chipper, glad you got the BRP in the end. Oddly relieved to have seen your update about DX - what a shambles of a company! We have a business open ALL day (with cameras) and received a letter yesterday saying they attempted delivery on Tues (29th) but no one was in. Impossible! Reading this just confirms that they're full of sh#t. We're currently awaiting re-delivery today :fingerscrossed:


Thanks AlexaGrace! Hope you received ur BRP finally...what irked me about DX was the fact the letter was posted before they even attempted delivery!


----------



## Andy-Pandy

Update



Andy-Pandy said:


> *Finally Approved!*
> 
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal) Postal
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
> Documents submitted: 11/07/2017
> Documents received by Home Office: 15/07/2017
> Biometrics letter received: 26/07/2017 (Dated 24/07/17)
> Biometrics submitted: 28/07/2017
> Request for further evidence received - N/A
> Approval letter and Documents received: - 04/09/2017
> BRP card received- 06/09/2017


----------



## Alil2014

*UPDATE - APPROVED*



Alil2014 said:


> This is my timeline :
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal) ONLINE
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
> Documents submitted: 18/07/2017
> Documents received by Home Office: 19/07/2017
> Biometrics letter received: 25/07/2017 (DATED 21/07/17)
> Biometrics submitted: 25/07/2017
> Request for further evidence received - *N/A*
> Approval letter and Documents received: - *08/09/17*
> BRP card received- *WAITING*





*I received approval letter and all documents today. It has taken just under 8 weeks from documents submission for approval.*

just waiting on the BRP card now


----------



## fastcar01

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (First half) 
Method: Postal, Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 13/07/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 14/07/2017
Biometrics letter received along with a page that I missed to fill out: 25/07/2017 (Dated 24/07/17)
Biometrics submitted and posted back the page: 27/07/2017
Request for further evidence received - N/A
Approval letter and Documents received: - 08/09/2017 (Dated 05/09/2017)
BRP card received- WAITING


----------



## Cinderella108

Congratulations Alil2014 on getting the approval letter. I'm still waiting for any sort of communication soon. Next week marks the 8th week and hope to hear back from HO....fingers crossed!


----------



## Cinderella108

Cinderella108 said:


> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal) - due to expire 04/09/2017
> Method: Online
> NHS surcharge paid online: 24/07/2017
> Application submitted & paid online: 24/07/2017
> Supporting documents posted via Royal Mail Special Delivery: 01/08/2017
> Supporting documents received by Home Office: 02/08/2017
> Biometrics letter received: 05/08/2017
> Biometrics submitted: 10/08/2017
> Decision letter and original documents received: 15/9/2017
> BRP card received: Waiting...


Yippeeeeee! Received my decision letter (Approval) and supporting documents today. Now waiting for BRP card within 7 working days. All the best to all of you still waiting for a response from the Home Office.


----------



## zakmuh

Congrats Cinderella 

No more updates on decision dates here. So it sounds like decision making time has increased to more than 2 months on UKVI side.....


----------



## helpmeplz

Update 2:

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) First 2.5 years since entry clearance via CAT A + D
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - Next Day Track/Signature
Documents submitted: 07/08/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 08/08/2017
Payment taken: Pending from account 09/08/2017 Taken from account on 11/08/2017
Letter acknowledging application received: 22/08/2017. Sponsor passport along with child's passport returned to us.
Projected Timeline in Letter: 8 weeks from date of submission
Biometrics letter received: 22/08/2017. Dated the 18/08/2017
Biometrics submitted: 23/08/2017
BRP Card Received: brp car dated: 25/09/2017 - received on 28/09/2017
Documents / Passport / Approval Letter - letter dated 25/09/2017 - received 28/09/2017.

Very happy, and thanks for everyones help.


----------



## sprite75

very slow on my update, but all well.
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (unmarried partner)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 01/06/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 02/06/2017
Sponsor's Passport returned: n/a--sent copy.
Approval letter and Documents received: 25/07/2017

only annoying thing was forgetting to pre-pay for express return of docs, so they were posted 'signature on delivery' and i wasn't home--it all came a week earlier than i expect. the courier's website (not royal mail) said it was 9-5, and either i accepted it, or left my ID with someone who could sign for it. in the end, delivery guy never bothered to check anything!

fingers crossed for folks waiting. time to start researching the next stage!


----------



## ambika

Hi I like to know how soon to apply for ILR can I apply 28 days prior to qualifying period which is 5 years in my case or should I wait until I complete my 5 year period 
Thanks


----------



## kath772001

Hi all, I just want to share my timeline. My application was approved 10 days before the 8 weeks waiting period was up.

Goodluck to those who are still waiting 

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) 
Method: Postal, Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 18/09/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 19/09/2017
Biometrics letter received: 22/09/2017 (Dated 20/09/17)
Biometrics submitted: 23/09/2017
Request for further evidence received - N/A
Approval letter and Documents received via royalmail: 06/11/2017 (Dated 02/11/2017)
BRP card received- 6/11/2016 (via dx delivery)


----------



## jessicalees

*Time Line for FLR M UK Postal Application*

Spouse Visa- 1st Leave of Remain after initial 2.5 year Spouse Visa (granted in Japan)

November 23, 2017- Posted Application Special Delivery
November 24, 2017- Received by Home Office
November 28, 2017- Application Fee Processed by Credit Card


----------



## broadstone

Sorry I had failed to update this. 22 Weeks this renewal took. The level of dysfunction within this agency is nothing short of shocking. My best advise for anyone applying for a renewal is to pay their £500 "ransom" fee instead of putting your life on hold for almost 6 months!

This has been my timeline thus far:
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
Method: Special Delivery/signed for
Documents submitted: 24/04/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 25/04/2017
Letter acknowledging application received: 
Biometrics letter received: NEVER SENT. Got letter stating I failed to do it within time!
Biometrics submitted: 06/06/17
Approval letter and Documents received: 22/09/2017
BRP card received- 22/09/2017


----------



## sprite75

broadstone said:


> Sorry I had failed to update this. 22 Weeks this renewal took. The level of dysfunction within this agency is nothing short of shocking. My best advise for anyone applying for a renewal is to pay their £500 "ransom" fee instead of putting your life on hold for almost 6 months!
> 
> Approval letter and Documents received: 22/09/2017
> BRP card received- 22/09/2017


that's probably their grand plan... 

good to hear you finally got the renewal. i can't believe they stuffed up a simple thing like the biometrics.


----------



## 13thMoon

*13th Moon's FLR (M) timeline*

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) 
Method: Royal Mail 
Documents submitted: 14/11/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 15/11/2017
Payment taken: 17/11/2017
Biometrics letter received: 24/11/2017
Biometrics submitted: 26/11/2017
Approval letter and Documents received: waiting
BRP card received: waiting


----------



## jessicalees

jessicalees said:


> Spouse Visa- 1st Leave of Remain after initial 2.5 year Spouse Visa (granted in Japan)
> 
> November 23, 2017- Posted Application Special Delivery
> November 24, 2017- Received by Home Office
> November 28, 2017- Application Fee Processed by Credit Card


December 4, 2017 - Letter of acknowledgement and biometrics request dated
December 5, 2017- Received both letters together
December 6, 2017- Biometrics submitted at UK Post Office


----------



## paulm7

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - Next Day Track/Signature
Documents submitted: 04/11/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 06/11/2017
Payment taken: 09/11/2017
Letter acknowledging application received: Dated 17/11/2017 - Received 21/11/2017
Projected Timeline in Letter: 8 weeks from receiving documentation
Biometrics letter received: Dated 17/11/2017 - Received 21/11/2017
Biometrics submitted: 23/11/2017
BRP Card Received: 20/12/2017
Approval Letter, Documents and Passport: Still Awaiting

We're still waiting for the approval letter, documents and passport. Seems strange my wife got the BRP first. Hope the passport arrives soon.


----------



## 13thMoon

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) 
Method: Royal Mail 
Documents submitted: 14/11/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 15/11/2017
Payment taken: 17/11/2017
Biometrics letter received: 24/11/2017
Biometrics submitted: 26/11/2017
Approval letter and Documents received: 9/01/2018
BRP card received: waiting


----------



## jessicalees

jessicalees said:


> December 4, 2017 - Letter of acknowledgement and biometrics request dated
> December 5, 2017- Received both letters together
> December 6, 2017- Biometrics submitted at UK Post Office


January 10 original documents and passport returned along with approval! Well within estimated waiting time, considering winter holidays too. Happy I didn't go the more expensive route of same day and thanks again for all the support from this forum! Still waiting for the biometric card, but 10 working days is the estimate.


----------



## 13thMoon

13thMoon said:


> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M)
> Method: Royal Mail
> Documents submitted: 14/11/2017
> Documents received by Home Office: 15/11/2017
> Payment taken: 17/11/2017
> Biometrics letter received: 24/11/2017
> Biometrics submitted: 26/11/2017
> Approval letter and Documents received: 9/01/2018
> BRP card received: waiting


I forgot to update that I received my BRP card only a couple of hours after receiving my documents back! Good for another 30 months.


----------



## dengreg

13thMoon said:


> I forgot to update that I received my BRP card only a couple of hours after receiving my documents back! Good for another 30 months.


 Awesome.


----------



## kbrade

Country applied from: USA
Visa Type: FLR (M) 
Method: UPS 
Documents submitted: 4 Dec 2017
Documents received by Home Office: 6 Dec 2017
Payment taken: 2 Nov 2017
Biometrics submitted: 1 Dec 2017
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting anxiously!
BRP card received: waiting


----------



## CanadianandaBrit

*FLR(M) Unmarried Partner Visa first 30 months granted*

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) Unmarried Partner
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery next day by 1pm
Documents submitted: 30/11/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 4/12/2017
Payment taken:5/12/2017 
Biometrics letter dated:12/12/2017
Biometrics letter received:14/12/2017
Biometrics submitted: 18/12/2017
Approval letter and Documents received: 13/12/2017
BRP card received: waiting 

Thank you very much to all the moderators and members who helped me during this process, I cannot thank you enough!


----------



## CanadianandaBrit

Update!
*BRP card received: 15/1/8

Planning to post a list of exactly what I sent in soon


----------



## OliveCatKnits

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 09/01/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 10/01/2018
Payment taken: 11/01/2018
Acknowledgement of application: Letter dated 16/01/2018 (received 18/01/2018)
Biometrics letter received: Letter dated 16/01/2018 (received 18/01/2018)
Biometrics submitted: 19/01/2018
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: Waiting


----------



## OliveCatKnits

OliveCatKnits said:


> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
> Documents submitted: 09/01/2017
> Documents received by Home Office: 10/01/2018
> Payment taken: 11/01/2018
> Acknowledgement of application: Letter dated 16/01/2018 (received 18/01/2018)
> Biometrics letter received: Letter dated 16/01/2018 (received 18/01/2018)
> Biometrics submitted: 19/01/2018
> Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
> BRP card received: Waiting


Sorry, there's an error in the above. Documents submitted should be 09/01/2018, not 2017!


----------



## potatosan

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 20/01/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 21/01/2018
Payment taken: 18/01/2018
Acknowledgement of application: Letter dated 25/01/2018 (received 26/01/2018)
Biometrics letter received: N/A (received as we submitted the application)
Biometrics submitted: 20/01/2018
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: Waiting


----------



## ingridLA

*Granted!!*

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – First 30 Months
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - Submitted the online version which I believe was faster, as the biometrics notice was printed along with the application and payment receipt. 
Documents submitted online: 24/01/2018
Documents sent and Biometrics sent 25/01/2018 (sent to Sheffield)
Documents received by Home Office: 26/01/2018
Payment taken: 24/01/2018
Approval letter and Documents received: 08/03/2018
BRP card received: Waiting


----------



## ingridLA

ingridLA said:


> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) – First 30 Months
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - Submitted the online version which I believe was faster, as the biometrics notice was printed along with the application and payment receipt.
> Documents submitted online: 24/01/2018
> Documents sent and Biometrics sent 25/01/2018 (sent to Sheffield)
> Documents received by Home Office: 26/01/2018
> Payment taken: 24/01/2018
> Approval letter and Documents received: 08/03/2018
> BRP card received: Waiting


BRP Card Received 10/03/2018


----------



## kopfan

ingridLA said:


> BRP Card Received 10/03/2018


congrats.

I thought FLRM should go to Durham?


----------



## ingridLA

kopfan said:


> congrats.
> 
> I thought FLRM should go to Durham?


The online application asks for documents to be sent to Sheffield as payment is taken online. The written application gets sent to Durham as they take the payment at that location.


----------



## studmidwife

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 05/02/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 06/02/2018
Payment taken: 08/02/2018
Acknowledgement of application:09/02/2018
Biometrics letter received: 16/02/2018
Biometrics submitted: 21/02/2018
Approval letter and Documents received: 21/03/2018
Brp received: 22/03/2018


----------



## DeMobri

*FLR(M) Renewal timeline (Postal Application)*

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 15/02/2017
Documents received by Home Office: 16/02/2018
Payment taken: 19/02/2018
Acknowledgement of application: Letter dated 23/02/02018 (received 26/02/2018)
Biometrics letter received: Letter dated 23/02/2018 (received 26/02/2018)
Biometrics submitted: 05/03/2018 (our delay)
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: Waiting


----------



## eawolf

*FLR (M) Online Application (from within UK) timeline*

Just curious to see online application timelines!

Mine so far:

Applied for extension 2.5 years

Application/Payment submitted online: 6 April 2018
Biometrics taken: 7 April 2018
Documents sent: 7 April 2018 (to be delivered Monday 9 April 2018)


----------



## nyclon

eawolf said:


> Just curious to see online application timelines!
> 
> Mine so far:
> 
> Applied for extension 2.5 years
> 
> Application/Payment submitted online: 6 April 2018
> Biometrics taken: 7 April 2018
> Documents sent: 7 April 2018 (to be delivered Monday 9 April 2018)


I've merged your thread with the FLR (M) postal timeline thread. It doesn't matter whether you fill out the paper form or the online form. It's a postal application.


----------



## humble

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 07/04/2018
Biometrics submitted: 07/04/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 
Payment taken: during online application
Acknowledgement of application: 
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: Waiting


----------



## eawolf

Did you receive a letter from Home Office saying they received your documents or did you only have correspondence from them once they send your documents?

Thanks


----------



## eawolf

ingridLA said:


> BRP Card Received 10/03/2018



Did you receive a letter from Home Office saying they received your documents or did you only have correspondence from them once they send your documents?

Thanks!


----------



## kopfan

Hello, 

Forgot to reply. FLRM( First extension) 


Applied by post on 21/02/18
Got a letter saying to go for finger prints about 5 days later

7 weeks and 2 days later received letter saying successful and 1 day later got BRP card for a 30 month extension. 

First time we using BRP, so I dont know if I have to do anything, but need to read things. 

So decent turnaround time. Received back all my documents I think. Did not even scan them properly, they kept application - sent back my applicants passport etc

Regards,


----------



## kezcon

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted:16 /04/2018
Biometrics submitted: 16/04/2018
Documents received by Home Office: waiting
Payment taken: during online application
Acknowledgement of application: waiting
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: Waiting


----------



## kezcon

kezcon said:


> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
> Documents submitted:16 /04/2018
> Biometrics submitted: 16/04/2018
> Documents received by Home Office: waiting
> Payment taken: during online application
> Acknowledgement of application: waiting
> Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
> BRP card received: Waiting




documents recieved by home office 19th 
letter dated 24th confirmation of application received.


----------



## ENH1978

*FLR (M) timeline*

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted:02/05/2018 
Biometrics submitted: 02/05/2018
Documents received by Home Office: waiting
Payment taken: during online application
Acknowledgement of application: waiting
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: Waiting


----------



## amirsmhmd

I want to thank everyone that helped me and advised me

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 05/04/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 06/04/2018
Payment taken: 09/04/2018
Acknowledgement of application: Letter dated 25/04/02018 (received 26/04/2018)
Biometrics letter received: Letter dated 25/04/2018 (received 26/04/2018)
Biometrics submitted: 03/05/2018 
Approval letter : Not received at all
Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: 01/06/2018


----------



## vliggs

FLR (M) timeline
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)

Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted:19/05/2018 
Biometrics submitted: 23/05/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 21/05/2018
Payment taken: during online application
Acknowledgement of application: waiting
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: Waiting

**does anyone know with the new online process where payment and biometrics letter is done if a letter of acknowledgement is received?*** if not, what do you give your employer whilst you are awaiting the outcome? 

Thanks


----------



## ENH1978

Hi, 

Your employer can use this service to comfirm that your application is processing. You have the same right to work while it is processing. 
https://www.gov.uk/employee-immigration-employment-status


----------



## vliggs

ENH1978 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your employer can use this service to comfirm that your application is processing. You have the same right to work while it is processing.
> https://www.gov.uk/employee-immigration-employment-status



Thanks very much


----------



## ENH1978

Did you receive an acknowledge letter? Just curious as I sent mine on the 2nd May and nothing yet.


----------



## kezcon

kezcon said:


> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
> Documents submitted:16 /04/2018
> Biometrics submitted: 16/04/2018
> Documents received by Home Office: waiting
> Payment taken: during online application
> Acknowledgement of application: waiting
> Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
> BRP card received: Waiting


Approval letter 7th June 
BRP CARD received 9th June


----------



## ENH1978

vliggs said:


> FLR (M) timeline
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
> 
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
> Documents submitted:19/05/2018
> Biometrics submitted: 23/05/2018
> Documents received by Home Office: 21/05/2018
> Payment taken: during online application
> Acknowledgement of application: waiting
> Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
> BRP card received: Waiting
> 
> **does anyone know with the new online process where payment and biometrics letter is done if a letter of acknowledgement is received?*** if not, what do you give your employer whilst you are awaiting the outcome?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Vliggs, Did you receive an acknowledgement letter yet?


----------



## sniper1975

FLR (M) timeline
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)

Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 11/06/2018
Docs received by HO: 12/06/2018
Payment taken: 13/06/2018
Acknowledgement letter: 15/06/2018
Returned sponsor passport: 15/06/2018

Approval letter: waiting
Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: Waiting


----------



## vliggs

ENH1978 said:


> vliggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> FLR (M) timeline
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
> 
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
> Documents submitted:19/05/2018
> Biometrics submitted: 23/05/2018
> Documents received by Home Office: 21/05/2018
> Payment taken: during online application
> Acknowledgement of application: waiting
> Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
> BRP card received: Waiting
> 
> **does anyone know with the new online process where payment and biometrics letter is done if a letter of acknowledgement is received?*** if not, what do you give your employer whilst you are awaiting the outcome?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vliggs, Did you receive an acknowledgement letter yet?
Click to expand...


Yes I received an acknowledgment letter on the 31st of May. very relieved


----------



## vliggs

vliggs said:


> FLR (M) timeline
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
> Documents submitted:19/05/2018
> Biometrics submitted: 23/05/2018
> Documents received by Home Office: 21/05/2018
> Payment taken: during online application
> Acknowledgement of application: 31/05/18
> Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
> BRP card received: Waiting


----------



## fiend

FLR (M) timeline
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) Online Application

Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery by 1pm
Documents submitted:13/06/2018
Biometrics submitted: 13/06/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 14/06/2018
Payment taken: 13/06/2018 (during online application)
Acknowledgement of application: waiting
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: Waiting

One thing I noticed when checking the Royal Mail tracking for our application: the application was delivered and signed for at 6.50am. So I do not recommend paying extra for the Royal Mail Special Delivery 9am. The 1pm option is around £8 and the 9am option is around £20 and would be a waste money.


----------



## pic3789

FLR (M) timeline
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) Online Application

Online Application Submitted: 23/05/2018
Payment Taken: 23/05/2018
Documents mailed: 25/05/2018
Biometrics submitted: 25/05/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 29/05/2018
Acknowledgement of application received in post: 08/06/2018 (dated 07/06/2018)
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: Waiting


Is the starting date of the timeline considered when I submitted the online application or based off the acknowledgment letter date?


----------



## tbmz

FLR (M) timeline 

Country applied from: UK 
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - before 1pm
Documents submitted: 05/06/2018 
Docs received by HO: 06/06/2018 
Payment taken: At time of application
Acknowledgement letter: Awaiting 

Approval letter: Awaiting
Documents received: Awaiting
BRP card received: Awaiting

It’s been over 2 weeks but we havnt received an acknowledgement letter yet. Hoping to get one soon!


----------



## tbmz

Oops just noticed I missed something ...

FLR (M) timeline 
Country applied from: UK 
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal) 
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - before 1pm 
Documents submitted: 04/06/2018 
Document sent: 05/06/2018
Docs received by HO: 06/06/2018 Payment taken: At time of application 
Biometrics done: 09/06/2018

Acknowledgement letter: Awaiting 
Approval letter: Awaiting Documents received: Awaiting 
BRP card received: Awaiting


It’s been over 2 weeks but we havnt received an acknowledgement letter yet. Hoping to get one soon!


----------



## ladylove04

tbmz said:


> Oops just noticed I missed something ...
> 
> FLR (M) timeline
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - before 1pm
> Documents submitted: 04/06/2018
> Document sent: 05/06/2018
> Docs received by HO: 06/06/2018 Payment taken: At time of application
> Biometrics done: 09/06/2018
> 
> Acknowledgement letter: Awaiting
> Approval letter: Awaiting Documents received: Awaiting
> BRP card received: Awaiting
> 
> 
> It’s been over 2 weeks but we havnt received an acknowledgement letter yet. Hoping to get one soon!



Same as here, its been a week and I havent receive any acknowledgement letter yet. 


FLR (M) timeline 
Country applied from: UK 
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal) 
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - before 1pm 
Documents submitted: 12/06/2018 
Docs received by HO: 13/06/2018 
Payment taken: 15/06/2018

Acknowledgement letter: awaiting
Biometric letter: awaiting


----------



## fiend

ladylove04 said:


> Same as here, its been a week and I havent receive any acknowledgement letter yet.
> 
> 
> FLR (M) timeline
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - before 1pm
> Documents submitted: 12/06/2018
> Docs received by HO: 13/06/2018
> Payment taken: 15/06/2018
> 
> Acknowledgement letter: awaiting
> Biometric letter: awaiting


It has also been a week for me, still no acknowledgement letter.


----------



## vliggs

fiend said:


> ladylove04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same as here, its been a week and I havent receive any acknowledgement letter yet.
> 
> 
> FLR (M) timeline
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - before 1pm
> Documents submitted: 12/06/2018
> Docs received by HO: 13/06/2018
> Payment taken: 15/06/2018
> 
> Acknowledgement letter: awaiting
> Biometric letter: awaiting
> 
> 
> 
> It has also been a week for me, still no acknowledgement letter.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry too much, my letter only arrived 10 days after they received (signed for) my application.


----------



## sniper1975

FLR (M) timeline
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)

Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 11/06/2018
Docs received by HO: 12/06/2018
Payment taken: 13/06/2018
Acknowledgement letter: 15/06/2018
Returned sponsor passport:15/06/2018
Biometric letter received: 21/06/2018
Biometric taken: 21/06/2018

Approval letter: waiting
Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: Waiting


----------



## tbmz

FLR (M) timeline *UPDATE*
Country applied from: UK 
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal) 
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - before 1pm 
Documents submitted: 04/06/2018 Document sent: 05/06/2018 
Docs received by HO: 06/06/2018 
Payment taken: At time of application Biometrics done: 09/06/2018
Acknowledgement letter: 21/06/2018 (dated 19/6)

Approval letter: Awaiting 
Documents received: Awaiting 
BRP card received: Awaiting


----------



## ENH1978

Country applied from: UK Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal) Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery Documents submitted:02/05/2018 Biometrics submitted: 02/05/2018 
Documents received by Home Office: May 3- postal tracking 
Payment taken: during online application Acknowledgement of application: did not receive 
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: June 20th- Yay!


----------



## Happy2015

Husband’s FLR (M) timeline
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)

03/05/18 FLR(M) and docs submitted by special delivery
04/05/18 Application received by Durham
10/05/18 Payment taken
11/05/18 Sponsor passport returned plus acknowledgement letter
22/05/18 Biometric letter 
23/05/18 Biometric taken
23/06/18 Approval letter dated 20/06/18 and documents received
BRP card expected within 7 days.

They kept copies of marriage certificate and A2 English certificate (and passport photos) but returned everything else including original and copies of the financial documents and correspondence.

Many thanks to everyone who has shared their experiences and advice/suggestions on this forum.


----------



## fiend

It will be 3 weeks tomorrow and still no letter of acknowledgement.


----------



## ladylove04

fiend said:


> It will be 3 weeks tomorrow and still no letter of acknowledgement.


Same here, still waiting for any letter from the HO. I have called UKVI this morning and been told that sometimes you dont even receive an acknowledgement letter and its case to case basis. I dont know what he meant. Hopefully to hear anything from them soon.


----------



## fiend

ladylove04 said:


> Same here, still waiting for any letter from the HO. I have called UKVI this morning and been told that sometimes you dont even receive an acknowledgement letter and its case to case basis. I dont know what he meant. Hopefully to hear anything from them soon.


It does seem like people who applied within the last month haven't received acknowledgement letters. 

It seems shocking that they wouldn't send a letter of acknowledgement. They just leave us waiting nervously/stressed/anixous for 8+weeks hoping our application has been recieved and processed, with no confirmation.

Even after spending £1500+ in fees they can't even send a letter within a week to acknolwedge our applications. That seems ridiculous.


----------



## vliggs

E CURRENT
AND SHOW ME
Load Previous
nyclon
Moderator
Join: Apr 2011
Posts: 16928
London



Apr 07, 2018 · #592
eawolf said:
Original Post
Just curious to see online application timelines!

Mine so far:

Applied for extension 2.5 years

Application/Payment submitted online: 6 April 2018
Biometrics taken: 7 April 2018
Documents sent: 7 April 2018 (to be delivered Monday 9 April 2018)


I've merged your thread with the FLR (M) postal timeline thread. It doesn't matter whether you fill out the paper form or the online form. It's a postal application.
humble
Member
Join: May 2015
Posts: 162
London



Apr 07, 2018 · #593
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 07/04/2018
Biometrics submitted: 07/04/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 
Payment taken: during online application
Acknowledgement of application: 
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: Waiting
eawolf
New Member
Join: Apr 2015
Posts: 25
UK



Apr 12, 2018 · #594
Did you receive a letter from Home Office saying they received your documents or did you only have correspondence from them once they send your documents?

Thanks 
eawolf
New Member
Join: Apr 2015
Posts: 25
UK



Apr 12, 2018 · #595
ingridLA said:
Original Post
BRP Card Received 10/03/2018


Did you receive a letter from Home Office saying they received your documents or did you only have correspondence from them once they send your documents?

Thanks!
kopfan
Member
Join: Jan 2015
Posts: 76
UK



Apr 13, 2018 · #596
Hello, 

Forgot to reply. FLRM( First extension) 

Applied by post on 21/02/18
Got a letter saying to go for finger prints about 5 days later

7 weeks and 2 days later received letter saying successful and 1 day later got BRP card for a 30 month extension. 

First time we using BRP, so I dont know if I have to do anything, but need to read things. 

So decent turnaround time. Received back all my documents I think. Did not even scan them properly, they kept application - sent back my applicants passport etc

Regards,
kezcon
Member
Join: Jun 2014
Posts: 264
sheffield UK



Apr 16, 2018 · #597
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted:16 /04/2018
Biometrics submitted: 16/04/2018
Documents received by Home Office: waiting
Payment taken: during online application
Acknowledgement of application: waiting
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: Waiting
kezcon
Member
Join: Jun 2014
Posts: 264
sheffield UK



Apr 25, 2018 · #598
kezcon said:
Original Post
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted:16 /04/2018
Biometrics submitted: 16/04/2018
Documents received by Home Office: waiting
Payment taken: during online application
Acknowledgement of application: waiting
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: Waiting



documents recieved by home office 19th 
letter dated 24th confirmation of application received.
ENH1978
Premium Paid Account
Join: Apr 2018
Posts: 12
London



May 16, 2018 · #599
FLR (M) timeline
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted:02/05/2018 
Biometrics submitted: 02/05/2018
Documents received by Home Office: waiting
Payment taken: during online application
Acknowledgement of application: waiting
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: Waiting

amirsmhmd
New Member
Join: Nov 2014
Posts: 33
London



Jun 01, 2018 · #600
I want to thank everyone that helped me and advised me

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 05/04/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 06/04/2018
Payment taken: 09/04/2018
Acknowledgement of application: Letter dated 25/04/02018 (received 26/04/2018)
Biometrics letter received: Letter dated 25/04/2018 (received 26/04/2018)
Biometrics submitted: 03/05/2018 
Approval letter : Not received at all
Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: 01/06/2018
vliggs
online
New Member
Join: Feb 2015
Posts: 13
South Africa



Jun 02, 2018 · #601
FLR (M) timeline
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)

Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted:19/05/2018 
Biometrics submitted: 23/05/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 21/05/2018
Payment taken: during online application
Acknowledgement of application: 31/05/2018
Approval letter and Documents received: 28/06/2018
BRP card received: Waiting


----------



## fiend

Update: Finally received our letter of acknolwedgement, took 3 weeks from date of submission.



fiend said:


> FLR (M) timeline
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) Online Application
> 
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery by 1pm
> Documents submitted:13/06/2018
> Biometrics submitted: 13/06/2018
> Documents received by Home Office: 14/06/2018
> Payment taken: 13/06/2018 (during online application)
> *Acknowledgement of application: 05/07/2017*
> Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
> BRP card received: Waiting


----------



## pic3789

pic3789 said:


> FLR (M) timeline
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) Online Application
> 
> Online Application Submitted: 23/05/2018
> Payment Taken: 23/05/2018
> Documents mailed: 25/05/2018
> Biometrics submitted: 25/05/2018
> Documents received by Home Office: 29/05/2018
> Acknowledgement of application received in post: 08/06/2018 (dated 07/06/2018)
> Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
> BRP card received: Waiting
> 
> 
> Is the starting date of the timeline considered when I submitted the online application or based off the acknowledgment letter date?


UPDATE

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) Online Application

Online Application Submitted: 23/05/2018
Payment Taken: 23/05/2018
Documents mailed: 25/05/2018
Biometrics submitted: 25/05/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 29/05/2018
Acknowledgement of application received in post: 08/06/2018 (dated 07/06/2018)
Approval letter and Documents received: 05/07/2018 - visa granted!
Approval letter dated 03/07/2018
BRP card received: Still arranging with courier as I was away when they tried to deliver, but it was attempted to be delivered on 05/07/2018. Will receive it later this week.

So about 6 weeks total turnaround time, not too bad. I didn't receive any warning that a decision had been made, the letter and documents just showed up randomly and my wife had to pick them up from the post office since we weren't home when they were first delivered.


----------



## ladylove04

Update:

Country applied from: UK 

Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal) 
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery

Documents submitted: 12/06/2018 
Docs received by HO: 13/06/2018 
Payment taken: 15/06/2018
Acknowledgement letter received: 13/07/2018 (dated 09/07/2018)
Biometric letter received: 13/07/2018 (dated 09/07/2018)
Biometric Submitted: 13/07/2018
Decision letter: waiting
BRP card: waiting


🙏🤞🙏


----------



## tbmz

FLR (M) timeline *UPDATE*
Country applied from: UK 
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal) 
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - before 1pm 
Documents submitted: 04/06/2018 Document sent: 05/06/2018 
Docs received by HO: 06/06/2018 
Payment taken: At time of application Biometrics done: 09/06/2018
Acknowledgement letter: 21/06/2018 (dated 19/6)

Approval letter: Awaiting 
Documents received: 21/7/18
BRP card received: Attempt to deliver 20/7/18


----------



## SBrown86

Country applied from: UK 

Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal) - Online Application
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery

Documents submitted: 18/06/2018 
Docs received by HO: 19/06/2018 
Payment taken: 18/06/2018
Acknowledgement letter received: 14/07/2018 (dated 12/07/2018)
Biometric Submitted: 21/06/2018
Decision letter: waiting
BRP card: waiting


Acknowledge letter 3.5 Weeks after submitting the documents, things seem to be slow at the moment.


----------



## tbmz

tbmz said:


> FLR (M) timeline *UPDATE*
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - before 1pm
> Documents submitted: 04/06/2018 Document sent: 05/06/2018
> Docs received by HO: 06/06/2018
> Payment taken: At time of application Biometrics done: 09/06/2018
> Acknowledgement letter: 21/06/2018 (dated 19/6)
> 
> Approval letter: Awaiting
> Documents received: 21/7/18
> BRP card received: Attempt to deliver 20/7/18


FLR (M) timeline *UPDATE* 
Country applied from: UK 
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal) 
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - before 1pm 
Documents submitted: 04/06/2018 Document sent: 05/06/2018 
Docs received by HO: 06/06/2018 Payment taken: At time of application Biometrics done: 09/06/2018 Acknowledgement letter: 21/06/2018 (dated 19/6)
Approval letter/Documents received: 20/7/18
BRP card received: Attempt to deliver 20/7/18. To be delivered tomorrow 24/7/18


And BTW I did accidentally highlight by bank statements which many people said would be deemed as DEFACED. My husbands visa was actually granted.

Thanks for everyone’s help during this process


----------



## giccho-power

Visa Type: FLR (M) Renewal

Country applied from: UK
Documents sent: 24/07/2018
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - before 1pm
Delivery confirmation: 07:36, 25/07/2018
Payment taken: At time of application (online)
Biometrics taken: 28/07/2018
Acknowledgement letter: Awaiting


----------



## fiend

7 weeks today since we submitted the application. I had been hoping we would of received a decision by now. It seems like people had been receiving decisions by 6 weeks.


----------



## sniper1975

into my 8th week and still waiting for a decision as well


----------



## fiend

sniper1975 said:


> into my 8th week and still waiting for a decision as well


Have you received any of your documents back yet?


----------



## sniper1975

sniper1975 said:


> FLR (M) timeline
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
> 
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
> Documents submitted: 11/06/2018
> Docs received by HO: 12/06/2018
> Payment taken: 13/06/2018
> Acknowledgement letter: 15/06/2018
> Returned sponsor passport: 15/06/2018
> 
> Approval letter: waiting
> Documents received: Waiting
> BRP card received: Waiting


JUST AN UPDATE


FLR (M) timeline
Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)

Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 11/06/2018
Docs received by HO: 12/06/2018
Payment taken: 13/06/2018
Acknowledgement letter: 15/06/2018
Returned sponsor passport: 15/06/2018

Approval letter: 03/08/2018
Documents received: 03/08/2018
BRP card received: Waiting


----------



## fiend

sniper1975 said:


> sniper1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FLR (M) timeline
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
> 
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
> Documents submitted: 11/06/2018
> Docs received by HO: 12/06/2018
> Payment taken: 13/06/2018
> Acknowledgement letter: 15/06/2018
> Returned sponsor passport: 15/06/2018
> 
> Approval letter: waiting
> Documents received: Waiting
> BRP card received: Waiting
> 
> 
> 
> JUST AN UPDATE
> 
> 
> FLR (M) timeline
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)
> 
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
> Documents submitted: 11/06/2018
> Docs received by HO: 12/06/2018
> Payment taken: 13/06/2018
> Acknowledgement letter: 15/06/2018
> Returned sponsor passport: 15/06/2018
> 
> Approval letter: 03/08/2018
> Documents received: 03/08/2018
> BRP card received: Waiting
Click to expand...

Are your dates for the acknowledgement letter and returned passport correct? You received them within 3 days of the application being sent. 

Only reason I ask is, I submitted my application within 2 days of yours and waited 3 weeks for an acknowledgement letter and we haven’t received the sponsors passport back yet. Just seems so mad how varying people timelines are.


----------



## sniper1975

yes they are correct and i have received my BRP today instead of the next week the 9th. i went on the DX COURIER website to book a delivery date and i picked the 9th as i will be home but suprisingly the guy turned up this morning with the card, worryingly i did not even sign for it, no ID requested, he just handed it over to me but he took a picture of my front door


----------



## fiend

sniper1975 said:


> yes they are correct and i have received my BRP today instead of the next week the 9th. i went on the DX COURIER website to book a delivery date and i picked the 9th as i will be home but suprisingly the guy turned up this morning with the card, worryingly i did not even sign for it, no ID requested, he just handed it over to me but he took a picture of my front door


Thank you for that info.

It is crazy how different the processing times are for some people.


----------



## cheekee

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) Online Application

Online Application Submitted: 25/08/2018
Payment Taken: 25/08/2018 (online)
Documents mailed: 26/08/2018
Biometrics submitted: 28/08/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 27/05/2018
Acknowledgement of application received in post: Waiting
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received:Waiting


----------



## cheekee

Sorry put wrong month as its not end of August yet lol.

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) Online Application

Online Application Submitted: 25/07/2018
Payment Taken: 25/07/2018 (online)
Documents mailed: 26/07/2018
Biometrics submitted: 28/07/2018
Documents received by Home Office: Waiting
Acknowledgement of application received in post: Waiting
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received:Waiting


----------



## ladylove04

Update: Visa Approved

Country applied from: UK 

Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal) 
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery

Documents submitted: 12/06/2018 
Docs received by HO: 13/06/2018
Payment taken: 15/06/2018 
Acknowledgement letter received: 13/07/2018 (dated 09/07/2018) 
Biometric letter received: 13/07/2018 (dated 09/07/2018) 
Biometric Submitted: 13/07/2018 

Decision letter: 07/08/2018 (dated 03/08/2018)
BRP card: waiting (Due to deliver tomorrow 08/08/2018)

Finally after 8weeks of waiting, my extension has been granted. Thank you everyone who were able to answer my queries. 

Goodluck to everyone whose still waiting 🙂


----------



## SBrown86

SBrown86 said:


> Country applied from: UK
> 
> Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal) - Online Application
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
> 
> Documents submitted: 18/06/2018
> Docs received by HO: 19/06/2018
> Payment taken: 18/06/2018
> Acknowledgement letter received: 14/07/2018 (dated 12/07/2018)
> Biometric Submitted: 21/06/2018
> Decision letter: waiting
> BRP card: 07/08/2018
> 
> 
> Acknowledge letter 3.5 Weeks after submitting the documents, things seem to be slow at the moment.


BRP Card arrived today. Exactly 7 weeks after HO received the documents. Nothing else has been sent back yet, but I didn't provide a pre-paid envelope, so it's probably being sent by snail mail. Very happy anyway


----------



## lavandar

Application Type: Tier 5 YMS to FLR(M) Unmarried Partner
Online Application Submitted: 16/06/18
Biometrics: 16/06/18
Documents Sent: 16/06/18
Documents Signed for: 19/06/18
Additional Documents Requested: ISH - 05/07/18
Acknowledgement Letter: 09/07/18 - dated 05/07/18
Date of Decision: 02/08/18 - Approved!
Decision Letter Received: 08/08/18
Documents Received: 08/08/18
BRP Received: Waiting

Pretty happy, took 7 weeks, 4 days to receive docs/decision back


----------



## fiend

Update:



fiend said:


> Originally Posted by fiend View Post
> FLR (M) timeline
> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) Online Application
> 
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery by 1pm
> Documents submitted:13/06/2018
> Biometrics submitted: 13/06/2018
> Documents received by Home Office: 14/06/2018
> Payment taken: 13/06/2018 (during online application)
> Acknowledgement of application: 05/07/2018
> *Approval letter and Documents received: 08/08/2018
> BRP card received: Attempted delivery 08/08/2018, then re-delivered on 09/08/2018*.



Took exactly 8 weeks.

The approval letter, returned documents and BRP card all arrived on the same day.


----------



## raymando

Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal) ONLINE APPLICATION
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery

FLR(M) Online Application & Payment Submitted: 08/08/2018
Payment taken: 09/08/2018
Biometrics Submitted: 09/08/2018
Application & Documents Pack Posted: 14/08/2018
Documents Received & Signed for by Home Office: WAITING
Acknowledgement Letter: WAITING (Dated: )
Date of Decision: WAITING
Decision Letter Received: WAITING
Documents Received: WAITING
BRP Received: WAITING


----------



## raymando

Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal) ONLINE APPLICATION
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery

FLR(M) Online Application & Payment Submitted: 08/08/2018
Payment taken: 09/08/2018
Biometrics Submitted: 09/08/2018
Application & Documents Pack Posted: 14/08/2018
Documents Received & Signed for by Home Office: 15/05/2018 @ 6.55am
Acknowledgement Letter: WAITING (Dated: ) 
Date of Decision: WAITING
Decision Letter Received: WAITING
Documents Received: WAITING
BRP Received: WAITING


----------



## prvnmthws

Country applied from: UK 

Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal) 
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 15/08/2018 
Docs received by HO: 16/08/2018
Payment taken: 20/08/2018 
Acknowledgment letter received: 21/08/2018 (dated 20/08/2018) 
Biometric letter received: WAITING
Biometric Submitted: WAITING
Decision letter: WAITING
BRP card: WAITING


----------



## cheekee

Update

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) Online Application

Online Application Submitted: 25/07/2018
Payment Taken: 25/07/2018 (online)
Documents mailed: 26/07/2018
Biometrics submitted: 28/07/2018
Documents received by Home Office: Waiting
Acknowledgement of application received in post: 22/08/2018 dated 21/08/2018.
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received:Waiting


----------



## giccho-power

giccho-power said:


> Visa Type: FLR (M) Renewal
> 
> Country applied from: UK
> Documents sent: 24/07/2018
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - before 1pm
> Delivery confirmation: 07:36, 25/07/2018
> Payment taken: At time of application (online)
> Biometrics taken: 28/07/2018
> Acknowledgement letter: Awaiting


Acknowledgement letter dated 17th August received on 21st August.


----------



## valEl

Country applied from: UK
Visa type: FLR(M) renewal
Method: Royal Mail special delivery
Documents submitted: 15/08/2018
Documents received: 16/08/2018
Payment taken: 18/08/2018
Acknowledgement letter received: 1/09/2018 (dated 30 August)

I'm still waiting for my biometrics letter, but it's been more than four weeks. Is that normal?


----------



## kushaldo

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) Online Application

Online Application Submitted: 16/08/2018
Payment Taken: 16/08/2018 (online)
Documents mailed: 29/08/2018 (we were waiting for 1 document before we could post)
Biometrics submitted: 20/08/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 30/08/2018
Acknowledgement of application received in post: 14/09/2018 dated 11/09/2018.
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received:Waiting


----------



## giccho-power

valEl said:


> Country applied from: UK
> Visa type: FLR(M) renewal
> Method: Royal Mail special delivery
> Documents submitted: 15/08/2018
> Documents received: 16/08/2018
> Payment taken: 18/08/2018
> Acknowledgement letter received: 1/09/2018 (dated 30 August)
> 
> I'm still waiting for my biometrics letter, but it's been more than four weeks. Is that normal?


Did you apply via the website and then send your application via post, or did you do everything by post?


----------



## giccho-power

giccho-power said:


> Visa Type: FLR (M) Renewal
> 
> Country applied from: UK
> Documents sent: 24/07/2018
> Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery - before 1pm
> Delivery confirmation: 07:36, 25/07/2018
> Payment taken: At time of application (online)
> Biometrics taken: 28/07/2018
> Acknowledgement letter dated 17th August received on 21st August.


Visa approval letter and biometric residency permit received on 12th September.


----------



## cheekee

Update

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) Online Application

Online Application Submitted: 25/07/2018
Payment Taken: 25/07/2018 (online)
Documents mailed: 26/07/2018
Biometrics submitted: 28/07/2018
Documents received by Home Office: not sure
Acknowledgement of application received in post: 22/08/2018 dated 21/08/2018.
Approval letter and Documents received: 19th September 2018
BRP card received:Waiting

So happy. Just under 8 weeks in total.


----------



## valEl

giccho-power said:


> Did you apply via the website and then send your application via post, or did you do everything by post?


I did everything by post, and I got my biometrics letter today!


----------



## raymando

Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal) ONLINE APPLICATION
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery

FLR(M) Online Application & Payment Submitted: 08/08/2018
Payment taken: 09/08/2018
Biometrics Submitted: 09/08/2018
Application & Documents Pack Posted: 14/08/2018
Documents Received & Signed for by Home Office: 15/05/2018 @ 6.55am
Acknowledgement Letter: 06/09/18 (Dated: 04/08/18) 
Date of Decision: 20/09/18
Decision Letter Received: 24/09/18
Documents Received: 24/09/18
BRP Received: WAITING


----------



## juliamay9

Hello
did you receive finally the brp enrolment letter ? X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kushaldo

kushaldo said:


> Country applied from: UK
> Visa Type: FLR (M) Online Application
> 
> Online Application Submitted: 16/08/2018
> Payment Taken: 16/08/2018 (online)
> Documents mailed: 29/08/2018 (we were waiting for 1 document before we could post)
> Biometrics submitted: 20/08/2018
> Documents received by Home Office: 30/08/2018
> Acknowledgement of application received in post: 14/09/2018 dated 11/09/2018.
> Approval letter and Documents received: 1/10/18 dates 27/09/18 (received letter and all supporting documents/passports)
> BRP card received:Waiting


Added approval letter dates


----------



## Lucy.m

i have number of questions but it won't let me start a thread.

can someone help me with below please:


I am applying for my fiance's visa to be switched to spouse visa following our marraiage .

he is in the country on fiance visa and want to switch .

can we book an appointment now to submit the form in person after the marriage has taken place but before he is married to me or do I have to wait to book an appointment after the marriage

the issue the second point is, we are trying to change the visa soon and ukvi doesn't have many premium/same day appointments so if we wait to get married and then book a date that is another month or so on top whereas we can now book it so if we are married on 10th november, we then apply for new visa on 12th november rather than booking it on 12th november which means we have to wait another month or more


secondly , he submitted house inspection report in May . The council charges to do another one, does he need to have a new house inspection report with him or can he simply submit the old one which UKVI may not consider as it is dated more than 28 days.


----------



## kushaldo

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) Online Application

Online Application Submitted: 16/08/2018
Payment Taken: 16/08/2018 (online)
Documents mailed: 29/08/2018 (we were waiting for 1 document before we could post)
Biometrics submitted: 20/08/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 30/08/2018
Acknowledgement of application received in post: 14/09/2018 dated 11/09/2018.
Approval letter and Documents received: Waiting
BRP card received: Attempted delivery 3/10/18 - booked in for 5/10/18


----------



## kushaldo

*Corrected!
*
Online Application Submitted: 16/08/2018
Payment Taken: 16/08/2018 (online)
Documents mailed: 29/08/2018 (we were waiting for 1 document before we could post)
Biometrics submitted: 20/08/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 30/08/2018
Acknowledgement of application received in post: 14/09/2018 dated 11/09/2018.
Approval letter and Documents received: 1/10/18 dates 27/09/18 (received letter and all supporting documents/passports)
BRP card received:Attempted delivery 3/10/18 - booked in for 5/10/18


----------



## valEl

Update!

Country applied from: UK
Visa type: FLR(M) renewal
Method: Royal Mail recorded delivery
Documents submitted: 15/08/2018
Documents received: 16/08/2018
Payment taken: 18/08/2018
Acknowledgement letter received: 1/09/2018 (dated 30 August)
Biometrics letter received: 20/09/2018
Biometrics taken: 21/09/2018
No decision email, and no letter yet
*BRP card received: 5/10/2018*


----------



## romado

Country applied from: Russia
Visa type: FLR(M) Non-Priority (Spouse + daughter)
Method: Royal Mail recorded delivery

Online application: 06/08/2018
Biometrics taken: 09/08/2018
Documents submitted: 20/08/2018
Documents received: 21/08/2018
Acknowledgement letter received: 27/08/2018
Decision email: 04/10/2018
Passport collected from VAC: 05/10/2018


----------



## zim2016

Country applied from: UK
Visa type: FLR(M) renewal
Method: Royal Mail recorded delivery
Documents submitted: 25/18/2018
Documents received: 26/10/2018
Acknowledgement letter received: 29/10/2018 (returning husbands passport)
Biometrics letter received: 21/11/2018
Biometrics taken: 22/11/2018
No decision email, and no letter yet
BRP card received: 14/12/2018 (original delivery date was 12/10/18)


----------



## Girvatron

Visa Type: FLR (M) - Online Standard Application
Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery

FLR(M) Online Application & Payment Submitted: 04/01/2019

Biometrics Submitted: 05/01/2019

Application & Documents Pack Posted: 08/01/2019

Documents Received & Signed for by Home Office: 09/01/2019 

Acknowledgement Letter: 21/02/19

Date of Decision: Was told in the above letter 8 weeks from them receiving my application.

Decision Letter Received: 23/02/19

Documents Received: 23/02/19

BRP Received: 25/02/19


----------

